# Sinn U50 Professional Debuts!



## TimeJumper1970

Big news, gents. The Sinn U50 Professional just dropped on WatchBuys. 150 units will be made, and you can put down your non-refundable $900 deposit right now. I have been searching for a U1 Pro in the aftermarket without luck, but this one suits me better for my 7.0-inch wrist. I just put my deposit down and can't wait. I'm gonna keep this short. Just wanted to put out the news. Here's the link, specs, and photos. Great job, Sinn and Chris Shortell!









Sinn U50 Professional Fully Tegimented Limited Edition


Limited Edition 150 Pieces The most advanced U50 Sinn has created




www.watchbuys.com





_Limited Edition 150 Pieces_
The most advanced U50 Sinn has created

• Watch diameter (mm): 41.0
• Watch height (mm): 12.5
• Lug width (mm): 20
• Lug to lug (mm): 47
• Weight - head only (grams): 74
• Water resistance: 500 meters
• Case back: Solid
• Case finish: Matte
• Case metal: Submarine steel
• Dial color: Black
• Front crystal: Sapphire
• Tegimented: Fully
• Movement: Automatic mechanical
• Manufacturer's limited warranty: 2 years
• Warranty service: RGM or Sinn


----------



## Knoc

Damnnn
I have a u50 SDR. but i want this too!


----------



## Chocodove

Been waiting on this one for a while, glad to see it actually happened. I grabbed #2.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Chocodove said:


> Been waiting on this one for a while, glad to see it actually happened. I grabbed #2.


Congrats! I grabbed 70. This is gonna be epic.


----------



## pinchelobster

Congrats to the lucky ones, it's an absolutely killer watch!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Nice features. I’ll duck for cover on this but that crown placement is rough for me.


----------



## JJ312

I love me some Sinn, but a few things I don't get here (and maybe I'm missing something). Pulled this from the Watchbuys site with my comments below each:

The new Sinn U50 Professional differs from the standard Sinn U50 in the following important ways:

First Sinn U50 to feature a domed sapphire crystal rather than flat for superior water resistance and legibility
_Buy yet it's still 500m water resistant, same as the original, and they've managed to add over 1mm of thickness. No thanks._

First Sinn U50 to relocate the crown to the left side of the case as Sinn does with many of their Mission Timer EZM special forces watches
_Okay, this is fine and I dig it._

First Sinn U50 to feature white BGW9 Super Luminova for superior visibility and lume at night (BGW9 has a relative brightness of 300% higher than the C1 used on the standard Sinn U50)
_Okaaay... sure, I guess. Personally, I've never cared for BGW9, but sure why not._

First Sinn U50 with time only display (no date) for clean layout and improved legibility
_I know people love no date watches, but do we still have the phantom date position? I bet we do._

First Sinn U50 designed with the color scheme featured in the Sinn EZM 1
_I think making the seconds hand black really takes away from the charm of the original, but perhaps I'd need to see it in person to make this final judgement._

It seems like a nice watch, although I also wouldn't mind if Sinn cooled it with the limited editions - they're approaching Omega levels, but it doesn't for a second make me want to sell my original U-50.


----------



## chas58

JJ312 said:


> First Sinn U50 to feature white BGW9 Super Luminova for superior visibility and lume at night (BGW9 has a relative brightness of 300% higher than the C1 used on the standard Sinn U50)


300% brighter? Geeze, makes the standard model look pretty lame. 
Yeah, not so sure about that second hand.

I guess they are competing with Seiko on the limited edition front.


----------



## Docrwm

Nice. Not nice enough to replace my U1T but nice. I'm sure they will sell out quickly.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Now that I think about it, how long before the regular u50s get the BGW9 lume treatment? That would get a lot of attention and interest.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

This isn’t necessarily for me but even if it were, the second hand seems ill-considered. 

[SARCASM]Why not just paint the whole thing black while you’re at it? Heck, why have a second hand at all?[/SARCASM]


----------



## monsters

They darn near perfected it imo. Will be hard to resist


----------



## mattcantwin

Great choice; I'm there already.


----------



## jgdill

I got #81.
Still waiting on my U50 blue....


----------



## Pallas79

It's a very tempting watch. Only downside for me is the 20mm strap width, otherwise the dimensions are ideal. I'm surprised at how much I like the seconds hand, as well. Really nice choice, guys: congrats to all taking the plunge!


----------



## monsters

Pallas79 said:


> It's a very tempting watch. Only downside for me is the 20mm strap width, otherwise the dimensions are ideal. I'm surprised at how much I like the seconds hand, as well. Really nice choice, guys: congrats to all taking the plunge!


Agree. Unlike some, I really like the black seconds hand. The red was a bit much and limited the strap options a bit


----------



## Batchelor22

Just ordered mine, having had a U1 in past, I expect this will suit me better. I much prefer no date!!


----------



## Chocodove

OG U1P was great, just too big for me. This one will be perfect.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

JJ312 said:


> I love me some Sinn, but a few things I don't get here (and maybe I'm missing something). Pulled this from the Watchbuys site with my comments below each:
> 
> The new Sinn U50 Professional differs from the standard Sinn U50 in the following important ways:
> 
> First Sinn U50 to feature a domed sapphire crystal rather than flat for superior water resistance and legibility
> _Buy yet it's still 500m water resistant, same as the original, and they've managed to add over 1mm of thickness. No thanks._
> 
> First Sinn U50 to relocate the crown to the left side of the case as Sinn does with many of their Mission Timer EZM special forces watches
> _Okay, this is fine and I dig it._
> 
> First Sinn U50 to feature white BGW9 Super Luminova for superior visibility and lume at night (BGW9 has a relative brightness of 300% higher than the C1 used on the standard Sinn U50)
> _Okaaay... sure, I guess. Personally, I've never cared for BGW9, but sure why not._
> 
> First Sinn U50 with time only display (no date) for clean layout and improved legibility
> _I know people love no date watches, but do we still have the phantom date position? I bet we do._
> 
> First Sinn U50 designed with the color scheme featured in the Sinn EZM 1
> _I think making the seconds hand black really takes away from the charm of the original, but perhaps I'd need to see it in person to make this final judgement._
> 
> It seems like a nice watch, although I also wouldn't mind if Sinn cooled it with the limited editions - they're approaching Omega levels, but it doesn't for a second make me want to sell my original U-50.


Yes, the added thickness is a bit of a surprise. 1.5mm more? I wonder what the reason is. I could not find the thickness measurement for the U1 Pro as compared to the U1's 14.7mm thickness. It's not a deal-breaker for me, but it is a significant jump from 11mm. The black second hand doesn't bother me (yet). At least it's white-tipped. The look is consistent with the minute and hour hands, at least. I prefer no date on this simple of a dial.


----------



## Chocodove

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Yes, the added thickness is a bit of a surprise. 1.5mm more? I wonder what the reason is. I could not find the thickness measurement for the U1 Pro as compared to the U1's 14.7mm thickness. It's not a deal-breaker for me, but it is a significant jump from 11mm. The black second hand doesn't bother me (yet). At least it's white-tipped. The look is consistent with the minute and hour hands, at least. I prefer no date on this simple of a dial.


The thickness increase is due solely to the domed crystal.


----------



## Xerxes300

same Seiko mistake.... nothing different or removes items people already love... and charge more. 

at 500m, i don't need more depth, the U50 was saught after because of it's thinness, and the crown at 4 made sense, now you have to remove your watch to set the time. 

the normal U50 is perfect.


----------



## Wilfried84

What's the difference between a U50 Pro and a plain old U50? I couldn't figure it out from the specs. Thanks.


----------



## xian

I personally wish they’d have used this improved lume on the standard U50, which is mediocre at best (which I know is allegedly by design). 

Purposefully kneecapping your own product to sell another more expensive limited model is a bit distasteful to me.


----------



## ekwanok

The largely black seconds hand makes it easy to read the minutes and hours quickly. Maybe others have less degraded neurons, but on some watches my brain takes a moment to parse the hands, especially if the seconds hand is heavily lumed.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Wilfried84 said:


> What's the difference between a U50 Pro and a plain old U50? I couldn't figure it out from the specs. Thanks.


From their website 









Sinn U50 Professional Fully Tegimented Limited Edition


Limited Edition 150 Pieces The most advanced U50 Sinn has created




www.watchbuys.com


----------



## drmdwebb

Got no. 100. Also now waiting on the U50 Blue and this one. Fall should be fun!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Yes, the added thickness is a bit of a surprise. 1.5mm more? I wonder what the reason is. I could not find the thickness measurement for the U1 Pro as compared to the U1's 14.7mm thickness. It's not a deal-breaker for me, but it is a significant jump from 11mm. The black second hand doesn't bother me (yet). At least it's white-tipped. The look is consistent with the minute and hour hands, at least. I prefer no date on this simple of a dial.


Ah, just saw about the domed crystal vs flat. It should wear no differently, according to Chris Shortell.


----------



## Ckgs

I love Sinn, and the U50, but IMO this is too expensive and the limited runs are getting annoying. Approaching BB58 prices.


----------



## ekwanok

Please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm no diver, but I believe a domed crystal is less likely to turn into a mirror underwater.


----------



## Gebbeth

I'm a huge Sinn fan and have both an EZM10 and U2 (EZM5). I think this U50 shouldn't be a limited edition. It should just be the new model that will be generally available. If the improvements listed are the only differences, I don't think this merits "limited" status.

That being said, I think the added thickness should not be an issue if we are talking domed crystal as the difference maker. Also, I like the seconds hand in that the white dash lines actually help you to focus on the lines as they match up with the indices. It actually makes for better precision in reading the seconds. The red on white tends to make your eyes focus on the red instead. Red is an attention getter, so perhaps this is the reason why they went white on black instead, so your eyes focus on the white.

Also, check out the NOAA website on why deep sea creatures are often red. In deep water, red turns to black anyway.



Why are so many deep-sea animals red in color?: Ocean Exploration Facts: NOAA Office of Ocean Exploration and Research


.


----------



## Chiane

BradPittFUAngie said:


> Nice features. I’ll duck for cover on this but that crown placement is rough for me.


I’m left handed and love the placement! Really debating if I can swing the price.


----------



## Nav11

Insta-buy. Now to sell my standard 50…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Ah, just saw about the domed crystal vs flat. It should wear no differently, according to Chris Shortell.


I don’t find any difference. Not sure why people complain. I like domed a bit better than a flat crystal in most cases.
Center of gravity of the watch is basically the same.



ekwanok said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm no diver, but I believe a domed crystal is less likely to turn into a mirror underwater.


Yeah I guess. But that would only be an issue when surfacing or near the surface, and turning my wrist a few MM isn’t an issue.

Probably more of an issue in a swimming pool. ;-)


----------



## dwalby

TimeJumper1970 said:


> The black second hand doesn't bother me (yet). At least it's white-tipped. The look is consistent with the minute and hour hands, at least.


The minute and hour hands are predominantly white, while the second hand is predominantly black, how is that consistent?

I wouldn't call it a deal breaker, but a predominantly white second hand would be infinitely more visible than the one they went with, and isn't the idea of a tool watch to be practical?


----------



## dirtvictim

They had me at "no date" dial. Dang I must have one.


----------



## rnosky

Sinn's riding the U50 wave all the way to the beach.


----------



## Gebbeth

dwalby said:


> The minute and hour hands are predominantly white, while the second hand is predominantly black, how is that consistent?
> 
> I wouldn't call it a deal breaker, but a predominantly white second hand would be infinitely more visible than the one they went with, and isn't the idea of a tool watch to be practical?


Contrast is also very important in terms of visibility. Human eyes have the ability to adjust to brightness so your eyes will adjust to the brightness of a solid color for a given light intensity. However, the contrast, light against dark, will keep the eye visually simulated especially in motion. That is why signs are black on white, yellow on black, red on white.

Red is not a good color for ocean conditions because red light gets absorbed and basically turns black. So some other color combination was probably chosen. In this case, white on black gives the greatest contrast, and since what is important for timing purposes is where the tip of the seconds hand meets the dial indices, the contrast was left on the tip of the seconds hands and not the entire hand.

Coincidentally, the tip is also where the greatest motion occurs on the second hand, so the contrasted tip becomes easier to identify.

At the end of the day, I don't think anyone is using this for professional diving, and I think red on black is boring as you see that combo on Sinn divers all the time. The floating tip effect is kinda cool.


----------



## dwalby

Gebbeth said:


> Contrast is also very important in terms of visibility.
> 
> In this case, white on black gives the greatest contrast, and since what is important for timing purposes is where the tip of the seconds hand meets the dial indices, the contrast was left on the tip of the seconds hands and not the entire hand.
> 
> Coincidentally, the tip is also where the greatest motion occurs on the second hand, so the contrasted tip becomes easier to identify.


Its not clear to me if you were agreeing with me, or disagreeing.

They could have made the entire second hand white, with the little square near the end black. That would retain the white tip that you prefer for contrast near the indices, while adding much more contrast to the remainder of the hand for 'at a glance' viewing.


----------



## cheu_f50

Happy to pass on this one, everyone else enjoy!

They basically released an upside down u50 and have a dial that doesn't have a date window cut out. Would prefer the standard U50 in this case.


----------



## mattcantwin

ekwanok said:


> The largely black seconds hand makes it easy to read the minutes and hours quickly. Maybe others have less degraded neurons, but on some watches my brain takes a moment to parse the hands, especially if the seconds hand is heavily lumed.


Correct, very easy to read time.


----------



## Kashoggi

jgdill said:


> I got #81.
> Still waiting on my U50 blue....


Haha, me too.


----------



## Ventenberry

Nice looking, but I'm not a fan of the DLC/PVD bezel coating and the domed crystal. I think eventually the black coating is going to scratch and look scuffed up, although I have read of accounts where it still looks good after several years.


----------



## thedonn007

I already have one.


----------



## burdy

Good Lord some of you complainers need to visit the Rolex forum. I got the email and then bought within minutes. This is a tool watch for people that wear and use their watches daily in hard use and every single change they made represents that. Well done Sinn. #149

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## POVictory

While I prefer a flat crystal, I could get with this. BGW9 and no-date, sign me up. The only thing it's missing is a new clasp and it would be perfect.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

burdy said:


> Good Lord some of you complainers need to visit the Rolex forum. I got the email and then bought within minutes. This is a tool watch for people that wear and use their watches daily in hard use and every single change they made represents that. Well done Sinn. #149
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Yes, because something must surely be wrong with us if we don’t rubber stamp this effort and share your zealotry.


----------



## CGSshorty

dwalby said:


> Its not clear to me if you were agreeing with me, or disagreeing.
> 
> They could have made the entire second hand white, with the little square near the end black. That would retain the white tip that you prefer for contrast near the indices, while adding much more contrast to the remainder of the hand for 'at a glance' viewing.


I didn’t want a white second hand. I wanted a black one. It’s perfectly visible in daily use.


----------



## lovetheocean

chas58 said:


> 300% brighter? Geeze, makes the standard model look pretty lame.
> Yeah, not so sure about that second hand.
> 
> I guess they are competing with Seiko on the limited edition front.


Sinn watches were never known for their lume. 

All of my Sinn watches that I own have pretty lousy luminescence compared to Seiko.

So 300% brighter is a good thing.


----------



## Kirkawall

Ventenberry said:


> *Nice looking, but I'm not a fan of the DLC/PVD bezel coating and the domed crystal.* I think eventually the black coating is going to scratch and look scuffed up, although I have read of accounts where it still looks good after several years.


Only the bezel is tegimented PVD -- so essentially an SDR version and pretty easy to swap out as you prefer. 

I'm not generally a fan of Sinn's coated watches but all three of my SDR bezels have been fine. 

The dome looks to be fairly modest, not looking at a Doxa double bubble here I don't think.


----------



## Rodentman

I have this U50 and it is all I need


----------



## nervexpro55

#61 ordered asap after getting email.


----------



## burdy

Rodentman said:


> I have this U50 and it is all I need
> 
> View attachment 16657180
> 
> View attachment 16657179


I love MOP dials

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGnuf

#138 here. ordered as soon as I got the email.

I already have a U1, and have been waiting years for a smaller U1 professional.


----------



## elkapitanig

monsters said:


> Agree. Unlike some, I really like the black seconds hand. The red was a bit much and limited the strap options a bit


Exactly.


----------



## elkapitanig

Managed to snag #50/150 of the U50 ;-)


----------



## flyingpicasso

elkapitanig said:


> Managed to snag #50/150 of the U50 ;-)


Ah, one of the best numbers--nice.


----------



## burdy

flyingpicasso said:


> Ah, one of the best numbers--nice.


I chose 149 since 150 was an obvious demo used for the press shots. The last "real" U50p. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

The seconds hand torpedoed it (_groan_) for me. Guess I'm too anal, although by GF calls it something else.


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Is there any way for a non-US based Sinn fan to buy one of these?


----------



## Batchelor22

#11 is coming my way, a long back story but a special number for me


----------



## flyingpicasso

The glossy red on the hands is one of my favorite parts of the watch, I don't mind the date, and I much prefer the crown at 4 vs 10, so I'm very happy with the standard U50. Looking forward to everyone posting pics of the Pro, though!


----------



## Palettj

The regular U50 was not professional enough? Should it be nicknamed the “Amateur?”


----------



## elkapitanig

Palettj said:


> The regular U50 was not professional enough? Should it be nicknamed the “Amateur?”


yes.


----------



## teckel12

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Big news, gents. The Sinn U50 Professional just dropped on WatchBuys. 150 units will be made, and you can put down your non-refundable $900 deposit right now. I have been searching for a U1 Pro in the aftermarket without luck, but this one suits me better for my 7.0-inch wrist. I just put my deposit down and can't wait. I'm gonna keep this short. Just wanted to put out the news. Here's the link, specs, and photos. Great job, Sinn and Chris Shortell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn U50 Professional Fully Tegimented Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Limited Edition 150 Pieces The most advanced U50 Sinn has created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchbuys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Limited Edition 150 Pieces_
> The most advanced U50 Sinn has created
> 
> • Watch diameter (mm): 41.0
> • Watch height (mm): 12.5
> • Lug width (mm): 20
> • Lug to lug (mm): 47
> • Weight - head only (grams): 74
> • Water resistance: 500 meters
> • Case back: Solid
> • Case finish: Matte
> • Case metal: Submarine steel
> • Dial color: Black
> • Front crystal: Sapphire
> • Tegimented: Fully
> • Movement: Automatic mechanical
> • Manufacturer's limited warranty: 2 years
> • Warranty service: RGM or Sinn
> 
> View attachment 16656530
> 
> View attachment 16656531
> 
> View attachment 16656529


A bit smaller and an in-house movement and I'd be interested.


----------



## [email protected]

I quick-read the specs and compared them to the U-50, but…..

I am a Sinn newb. Is this new release a hydro-oil-filled case, quartz mvmt?


----------



## Gebbeth

[email protected] said:


> I quick-read the specs and compared them to the U-50, but…..
> 
> I am a Sinn newb. Is this new release a hydro-oil-filled case, quartz mvmt?


No. Automatic movement, no oil. Smaller case diameter than U1 or U2.


----------



## gunsmoke16610

Regarding Sinn producing too many limited edition’s. It’s worth pointing out that not all limited editions are numbered and if they are numbered do not give you the option to chose a serial number. Being that the U50 Pro is limited (150), numbered and buyers have the option to choose a serial number makes this a limited production done well.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

nice. but why would they make this a LE. just seems a little weird becuse it's so standard. i guess it will be a test. if it's a quick sell i'm sure you'll get all kinds of variations from pvd to different colored dials


----------



## brianmazanec

Tempted here... Anyone have photos of the similar domed crystal on the U1 P? Trying to get a sense of how domed? Honestly, that and less red are what make this appealing to me compared to my current U50. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

The red hands on the standard U50 aren't my favorite, so the Professional is perfect for me.
I ordered. Only about 35 left to buy.


----------



## jswing

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> nice. but why would they make this a LE. just seems a little weird becuse it's so standard. i guess it will be a test. if it's a quick sell i'm sure you'll get all kinds of variations from pvd to different colored dials


That didn't happen with the U1 Pro, so I very much doubt it will happen with the U50 Pro.


----------



## jswing

I'm in with #14. I appreciate the differences between the standard and the Pro, especially the lack of date and domed crystal, but the whole package to me is perfect. The U50 is great, and I've had two versions of it, but this one is made exactly to my taste.


----------



## u2ros

BradPittFUAngie said:


> Nice features. I’ll duck for cover on this but that crown placement is rough for me.


I have the normal SDR Tegimented version and I think it is actually a better position for the crown then the 4 o'clock. But both are kind of hard to use even when you take the watch off. Otherwise, brilliant piece, but I can't help but feel this version with white hands should be the "ordinary" one and the red handed one the pro/limited. Just has that extra something imho


----------



## u2ros

The removal of date is a good thing, I absolutely agree to that.


----------



## Steve260

Looks outstanding - reserved #57 last night! Ordered it on the bracelet, but I will probably also get the rubber strap/adjustable deployant when the watch is ready.


----------



## Steve260

Looks outstanding - reserved #57 last night! Ordered it on the bracelet, but I will probably also get the rubber strap/adjustable deployant when the watch is ready.


----------



## burdy

Can someone with a U1 professional post a pic on the red silicone?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tymonster

I was just looking at the U50 last night. Woke up this morning and saw the email from Watchbuys about the U50 Pro. I am a fan of the black second hand, no date, domed crystal and the BGW9. The red second hand on the original and the lume kept me from going all in. Just put down the deposit on this model - perfect.


----------



## monsters

brianmazanec said:


> Tempted here... Anyone have photos of the similar domed crystal on the U1 P? Trying to get a sense of how domed? Honestly, that and less red are what make this appealing to me compared to my current U50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Screenshot from a YT review (not my channel). Visit the video if you want to see more


----------



## brianmazanec

monsters said:


> Screenshot from a YT review (not my channel). Visit the video if you want to see more
> 
> View attachment 16658049


Awesome, thanks. This pushed me over the edge. #52

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## swdivad

I love this, but just bought #133 of the U50 Pro... I think there's room for only one U50...


----------



## jjmc87

OCDwatchguy said:


> Is there any way for a non-US based Sinn fan to buy one of these?


I don't think so, at least without paying big import fees.

Kinda sucks, these limited releases seem so unnecessary.


----------



## drmdwebb

Only ~27 left.


----------



## GregoryD

Looks nice, but imo these are the features that should have been included on the standard U50. Charging more for better lume is a pretty clear admission that the standard lume is terrible (yes..."on purpose"...).

I love Sinn, but at this price they are entering that Tudor/Omega territory where they need to do better with their movements and clasps. 

Not trying to rain in the parade, just my 2c.


----------



## pjku79

great looking watch


----------



## powasky

Ordered #113 last night - I've been wanting to jump on the U50 train for a while, and this pushed me over the edge. I specifically am intrigued by the full Tegiment (which doesn't seem to be getting a ton of chatter here), the updated handset, and the LHD crown.

Curious - does anyone know if you can order a non PVD bezel separately?


----------



## burdy

powasky said:


> Ordered #113 last night - I've been wanting to jump on the U50 train for a while, and this pushed me over the edge. I specifically am intrigued by the full Tegiment (which doesn't seem to be getting a ton of chatter here), the updated handset, and the LHD crown.
> 
> Curious - does anyone know if you can order a non PVD bezel separately?


Yes you can but I'm not sure the price.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

burdy said:


> Yes you can but I'm not sure the price.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


IIRC a price of 400.00 has been quoted a few times. I will check with WB when I get a chance.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I’ve owned the U50T SDR twice, mort recently selling one because it doesn’t fit with my all no-date watch collection. The size is ideal, wearing like the old 5-digit Sea Dweller, so it’s great on bracelet or natos. The Pro is just perfect for me, so I’ve got #5 & #6 reserved. 

This will be a great daily watch and I’m sure will see many happy owners.


----------



## MaxPeck

Ordered immediately once I received the email notification; lucky number 88!

I’m a big fan of the U50 but the red/white hands just don’t work for me so I ordered the U50 MOP with black hands and I just received it 2 weeks ago. I may have to let it go once the Pro arrives, but I do love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

You all are a bad influence. I sold my original U50 a year ago, but have been regretting the sale since letting it go. The release of the Pro was a very good excuse to get back into a Sinn. Looking forward to getting this one in the metal.


----------



## Scott_DC

powasky said:


> Ordered #113 last night - I've been wanting to jump on the U50 train for a while, and this pushed me over the edge. I specifically am intrigued by the full Tegiment (which doesn't seem to be getting a ton of chatter here), the updated handset, and the LHD crown.
> 
> Curious - does anyone know if you can order a non PVD bezel separately?


Funny, the one thing I don't like about it is the LHD crown. But I'm an oddball. I'm a lefty, and I like crowns on the right where they won't hit my wrist.


----------



## MaxPeck

powasky said:


> I specifically am intrigued by the full Tegiment (which doesn't seem to be getting a ton of chatter here), the updated handset, and the LHD crown.


Full tegiment is not unique to this LE, which is probably why it’s not getting as much attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

I would like for my "non-professional" U50-T SDR to have the better lume, no-date, and the increased power reserve.


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Can I possibly piggyback on anyone’s order?

I’m not in the US and desperately want to buy this watch.


----------



## hl213

I like every thing about it other than the black bezel. Flipping my u50 over on the wrist and (possibly as an SMP wearer), I really like the crown at 10.

The price increase for next to zero additional capability, plus the 150 limited thing, that is just a load of tosh though, amd only serves to sour the brand for me. What would be so wrong with just launching this alongside the u50 amd actually endearing yourself to your fans, rather than alienating them (esp those in the whole rest of the world who can't really buy this thing anyway)


----------



## powasky

MaxPeck said:


> Full tegiment is not unique to this LE, which is probably why it’s not getting as much attention.


Thank you for pointing that out - I've been out of the game for a while and didn't even realize there was a Tegiment option regularly available!


----------



## Kirkawall

Scott_DC said:


> Funny, the one thing I don't like about it is the LHD crown. But I'm an oddball. I'm a lefty, and I like crowns on the right where they won't hit my wrist.


Also a lefty and wear watches on my right hand, but the U50 crown is so tiny that I'm not too fussed. I've had a few destros that were more problematic in terms of digging into my wrist.


----------



## Gebbeth

Kirkawall said:


> Also a lefty and wear watches on my right hand, but the U50 crown is so tiny that I'm not too fussed. I've had a few destros that were more problematic in terms of digging into my wrist.


Doesn't the offset to the 10 mitigate right wrist wearing?


----------



## Batchelor22

OCDwatchguy said:


> Can I possibly piggyback on anyone’s order?
> 
> I’m not in the US and desperately want to buy this watch.


PM Sent


----------



## brianinCA

For those that have experience with Sinn's fully tegimented cases, how durable is it really? In googling photos of the U1 pro, I found a for sale post with photos of the SDR bezel marked/chipped(?) and the tegimented bracelet showing scuffs. Should this be expected with normal use? 

























FS: Sinn U1 Professional. #21/100


For Sale is my limited edition Sinn U1 Professional on fully tegemented bracelet. I purchased this directly from WatchBuys last May and have worn it several times per week for evening/weekend duty. Plenty has been said about this one. It is pretty much the ultimate tool dive watch. Selling...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## snash7

OCDwatchguy said:


> Is there any way for a non-US based Sinn fan to buy one of these?



Yes, simply use a US based forwarding service. The service will provide you with an US address, once the U50 arrives the service will ship to your home address that you provided for a fee. I've used Japan based services in the past without any issues.


----------



## xian

Kirkawall said:


> IIRC a price of 400.00 has been quoted a few times. I will check with WB when I get a chance.


I was quoted 450 for the black SDR bezel from WB


----------



## Ptern

I just reserved #122!
Last count...16 left.


----------



## Kirkawall

Gebbeth said:


> Doesn't the offset to the 10 mitigate right wrist wearing?


Not sure with the U50 -- wasn't an issue with my Pelagos LHD, and I've tried a few non-destro watches, including the MM300 upside-down on my right wrist and the crown doesn't dig in at all. I guess I'll find out if the relatively low and flat case of the U50 makes the 10 o' clock crown more prone to digging in.


----------



## MaxPeck

brianinCA said:


> For those that have experience with Sinn's fully tegimented cases, how durable is it really? In googling photos of the U1 pro, I found a for sale post with photos of the SDR bezel marked/chipped(?) and the tegimented bracelet showing scuffs. Should this be expected with normal use?
> View attachment 16658840
> 
> View attachment 16658841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS: Sinn U1 Professional. #21/100
> 
> 
> For Sale is my limited edition Sinn U1 Professional on fully tegemented bracelet. I purchased this directly from WatchBuys last May and have worn it several times per week for evening/weekend duty. Plenty has been said about this one. It is pretty much the ultimate tool dive watch. Selling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I have one of the early tegimented 756 models from 2003/2004 and it’s held up fantastically. From my experience it will still scuff or scratch against something very hard or sharp but FAR less than typical stainless. Honestly I’m a little surprised by the marks in the bracelet of that U1, I wonder what caused that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

Gebbeth said:


> Doesn't the offset to the 10 mitigate right wrist wearing?


Probably. I'll find out, 'cause I'm getting #39!


----------



## brianinCA

MaxPeck said:


> I have one of the early tegimented 756 models from 2003/2004 and it’s held up fantastically. From my experience it will still scuff or scratch against something very hard or sharp but FAR less than typical stainless. Honestly I’m a little spritzed by the marks in the bracelet of that U1, I wonder what caused that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the seller, Formica desk surfaces caused the scuffs on the bracelet.


----------



## drmdwebb

11 left.


----------



## Gebbeth

brianinCA said:


> For those that have experience with Sinn's fully tegimented cases, how durable is it really? In googling photos of the U1 pro, I found a for sale post with photos of the SDR bezel marked/chipped(?) and the tegimented bracelet showing scuffs. Should this be expected with normal use?
> View attachment 16658840
> 
> View attachment 16658841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS: Sinn U1 Professional. #21/100
> 
> 
> For Sale is my limited edition Sinn U1 Professional on fully tegemented bracelet. I purchased this directly from WatchBuys last May and have worn it several times per week for evening/weekend duty. Plenty has been said about this one. It is pretty much the ultimate tool dive watch. Selling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I have an EZM10 which is tegimented titanium with the tegimented titanium bracelet. Those "shine" marks also show up on my bracelet, but that is on the clasp side of the links. This is from repeated, multiple rubbing on hard desk surfaces.

I am no metal expert, but I'm wondering if there is a difference between scratching and abrasion with regard to effects on hardened metal cases. For example, aren't diamonds often cut or shaped by grinding (especially the small diamonds)?

I'm guessing the bead blasted surfacing is subject to shining by abrasion?

All I know is that I can get rid of those smooth marks myself. I need to send it in to get it refinished somehow.


----------



## drmdwebb

Counting down; 8 left.


----------



## drmdwebb

Seems we should consider this a successful campaign


----------



## Gebbeth

Damn, now I know why limited editions sell out so fast.


----------



## pinchelobster

another forum is likewise having a feeding frenzy over these. Well done.


----------



## drmdwebb

Four left.


----------



## brianinCA

pinchelobster said:


> another forum is likewise having a feeding frenzy over these. Well done.


Which forum?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I procrastinated, but when it got down to 5 left I went for it. Now it's down to 3.


----------



## Econoline

brianinCA said:


> Which forum?


DWC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

I’m super tempted but I already have the original and the best.


----------



## sbud84

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I procrastinated, but when it got down to 5 left I went for it. Now it's down to 3.


Same! I just got #143... Wanted #128, though (if anyone here nabbed it and it's not a special number to them I'd be happy to trade!)

Now that I pulled the trigger I'm happy I got in!


----------



## brianmazanec

Interesting. #134 last to go! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

One left!


----------



## sless711

Sold Out!


----------



## Econoline

Let the flipping begin!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

I’m excited to get one too! #18 for me. However, I ordered with trepidation. I purchased a 1.1 and it was huge on my 61/4” inch wrist. I’m hoping this being 2mm’s smaller and thinner will make all the difference 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swdivad

snash7 said:


> Yes, simply use a US based forwarding service. The service will provide you with an US address, once the U50 arrives the service will ship to your home address that you provided for a fee. I've used Japan based services in the past without any issues.


I've just started looking into this... could you share which service you use and any issues that might come up like security of the package, duties/taxes, etc?


----------



## swdivad

MaxPeck said:


> Ordered immediately once I received the email notification; lucky number 88!
> 
> I’m a big fan of the U50 but the red/white hands just don’t work for me so I ordered the U50 MOP with black hands and I just received it 2 weeks ago. I may have to let it go once the Pro arrives, but I do love it!


You know... I had #88 in my cart and filling in the details took too long and I lost it!
I settled for #133


----------



## TimeJumper1970

xian said:


> I personally wish they’d have used this improved lume on the standard U50, which is mediocre at best (which I know is allegedly by design).
> 
> Purposefully kneecapping your own product to sell another more expensive limited model is a bit distasteful to me.


I think there are U50 purists out there, and I can totally appreciate that. The U50 Pro might cater to a different set. I'm not quite as particular. It's going to be harder to set the time, but I'm fine making the adjustment when it's off my wrist. I have no problem taking it off to do so, and it takes an extra minute to do so. In terms of the thinness, I can live with 1.5mm more. It's more about the overall aesthetic. I think it's more visually cohesive than the standard U50, but that's just me. I like the minimal use of red, and I'm also totally fine with the second hand.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

POVictory said:


> While I prefer a flat crystal, I could get with this. BGW9 and no-date, sign me up. The only thing it's missing is a new clasp and it would be perfect.


Yes, I totally agree, but it's all good to me. Nothing is perfect, but this is close. I've read a ton about clasp issues. I did get the bracelet but will also get the rubber strap eventually.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Glad many of you were able to nab one in time. It was a good week for me. I got a Unimatic UT4-AA and the U50 Professional. I might have to part with the Unimatic to pay for the U50 Pro, but you can't win 'em all.


----------



## berserkkw

Wish I was able to get one.. I approached Sinn and they kind of deflected.. tried using a forwarding address, but kept getting errors. None of my tries went through..
Oh well..


----------



## mjhanna8

Got 78 to with the 78 on my 556 Weiss. Need another watch like i need a bullet in the head but will try to sell the old lady that selling my SRP Turtle nets the cost out. Never mind that Raven Yellow Trekker on its way in a few months too. Damn this hobby


----------



## flyingpicasso

berserkkw said:


> Wish I was able to get one.. I approached Sinn and they kind of deflected.. tried using a forwarding address, but kept getting errors. None of my tries went through..
> Oh well..


Check the sales forum in a month or two...


----------



## CGSshorty

Sold out. Thanks for the support, everyone. I’m glad this was a hit. 

I wonder if this will shake some U1 Pros loose on the sales forums.


----------



## OCDwatchguy

swdivad said:


> I've just started looking into this... could you share which service you use and any issues that might come up like security of the package, duties/taxes, etc?


Did you manage to buy one?

I have a US forwarding address but Watchbuys are super anal and require a US/Canada credit card to complete the purchase.


----------



## pinchelobster

CGSshorty said:


> I wonder if this will shake some U1 Pros loose on the sales forums.


Here's hoping. I'll be ready!


----------



## swdivad

OCDwatchguy said:


> Did you manage to buy one?
> 
> I have a US forwarding address but Watchbuys are super anal and require a US/Canada credit card to complete the purchase.



Yes, I put a deposit on with my amex card, no problem... but I will need to get it shipped or brought through to where I live


----------



## burdy

CGSshorty said:


> Sold out. Thanks for the support, everyone. I’m glad this was a hit.
> 
> I wonder if this will shake some U1 Pros loose on the sales forums.


You have a good eye. Thank you for this. I have a mm300, FXD and BB pro and swore I was done for a long while and then insta bought this its so good. This is a perfect daily IMO.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekwanok

Here's a question for the group. Watches are differentiated products and a manufacturer can drive up the price by restricting supply. But if Sinn can sell 150 pieces in 24 hours, surely it could sell 300 or 450 in a month at the same price. That's a lot more revenue, and the fixed costs are spread over more units. Why doesn't Sinn do this? Is it simply that they don't have very good demand estimates, or something else?


----------



## burdy

ekwanok said:


> Here's a question for the group. Watches are differentiated products and a manufacturer can drive up the price by restricting supply. But if Sinn can sell 150 pieces in 24 hours, surely it could sell 300 or 450 in a month at the same price. That's a lot more revenue, and the fixed costs are spread over more units. Why doesn't Sinn do this? Is it simply that they don't have very good demand estimates, or something else?


Do this too often and you end up like Panerai

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekwanok

burdy said:


> Do this too often and you end up like Panerai
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Good point. A firm might burn through its goodwill with too many limited editions. That leaves the question of why they don't put the U1 Pro and U50 Pro into series production, but perhaps there isn't enough demand for that.


----------



## radoncdoc

I saw the original email, hesitated. Gone now. No regrets, Already have a U50 but I must say, aesthetically I prefer the pro. 
I’m wondering, though what Sinn does as a follow up given the strong reception this has received. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDwatchguy

swdivad said:


> Yes, I put a deposit on with my amex card, no problem... but I will need to get it shipped or brought through to where I live


You paid with an Australian Amex card? And they accepted your order?


----------



## burdy

radoncdoc said:


> I saw the original email, hesitated. Gone now. No regrets, Already have a U50 but I must say, aesthetically I prefer the pro.
> I’m wondering, though what Sinn does as a follow up given the strong reception this has received.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully nothing. You burn the guys that were willing to pull the trigger immediately on a limited release by diluting them later and future releases lose their teeth while everyone waits for a production version. This worked for Sinn as designed. The U1 Pro was the same way. If you want the watch, you'll be able to buy it from someone second hand at some point, but you likely won't be able to hesitate there either.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

radoncdoc said:


> I saw the original email, hesitated. Gone now. No regrets, Already have a U50 but I must say, aesthetically I prefer the pro.
> I’m wondering, though what Sinn does as a follow up given the strong reception this has received.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was tempted also, bu I already have a U50-T SDR and I prefer the looks of it over the U50 pro. I suppose I could have bought one for video purposes and then resell it, but I feel funny about doing that.


----------



## swdivad

OCDwatchguy said:


> You paid with an Australian Amex card? And they accepted your order?


Relax... I'm American, I just live here (mostly).


----------



## flyingpicasso

ekwanok said:


> Here's a question for the group. Watches are differentiated products and a manufacturer can drive up the price by restricting supply. But if Sinn can sell 150 pieces in 24 hours, surely it could sell 300 or 450 in a month at the same price. That's a lot more revenue, and the fixed costs are spread over more units. Why doesn't Sinn do this? Is it simply that they don't have very good demand estimates, or something else?


I think there is some truth to this, but there is also a dynamic created by an LE that drives a ton of sales in a short amount of time. Had this not been an LE, I suspect many, many of those who quickly bought would not have done so. Some of them would have eventually bought, but some might not. I also think part of the equation is Sinn's already large catalog of watches. If you keep adding and adding models it gets too bloated, so I think there is some wisdom in keeping the model range tight. Ultimately, I think it's clear companies leave some money on the table with uber-popular LEs like this, but they are apparently ok with that in the context of a broader marketing strategy.


----------



## Johannes72

I wasn’t planning on buying another watch but Sinn has always fascinated me and I always knew one day I’d own the U50. Grabbed #137 just before they sold out. Found out about this U50 from an Instagram post or I would have missed it. This will be my second Sinn, had the 103 A Sa but sold it because at 17mm thick I just didn’t wear it. This will be an amazing daily watch!!! Thanks Sinn, Watchbuys and Chris Shortell 😎.


----------



## snash7

swdivad said:


> I've just started looking into this... could you share which service you use and any issues that might come up like security of the package, duties/taxes, etc?


When purchasing Seikos on Yahoo Japan I've used Buyee and I've used Tenso when purchasing from other Japan based retailers without any issues. I've also used a service called Shippn.com that gives you a choice of several countries to choose from and each "Host" that provides an address has an user rating from previous shipments completed which gives you some sort of piece of mind. Typically you'll be provided with a preferred (low cost) shipper but you'll always have a choice of a shipper that you prefer such as Fed-ex, UPS & DHL and as always you'll be on the hook for any duties or taxes. I used Shippn for a Seiko purchase from Singapore from a highly rated host from their site without any issues. There's dozens of forwarding services that will ship from just about any country, just google and do your own due diligence


----------



## Hoppyjr

brianinCA said:


> For those that have experience with Sinn's fully tegimented cases, how durable is it really? In googling photos of the U1 pro, I found a for sale post with photos of the SDR bezel marked/chipped(?) and the tegimented bracelet showing scuffs. Should this be expected with normal use?
> View attachment 16658840
> 
> View attachment 16658841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS: Sinn U1 Professional. #21/100
> 
> 
> For Sale is my limited edition Sinn U1 Professional on fully tegemented bracelet. I purchased this directly from WatchBuys last May and have worn it several times per week for evening/weekend duty. Plenty has been said about this one. It is pretty much the ultimate tool dive watch. Selling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Nothing is indestructible. If this concerns you, a semi-disposable G-Shock is likely a better choice.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Scott_DC said:


> Probably. I'll find out, 'cause I'm getting #39!


It won’t be an issue. It’s out of the way and it’s a relatively smooth finish. You’ll be fine.


----------



## Hoppyjr

pinchelobster said:


> another forum is likewise having a feeding frenzy over these. Well done.


Yes. Yes we did.


----------



## Hoppyjr

thewatchidiot said:


> I’m excited to get one too! #18 for me. However, I ordered with trepidation. I purchased a 1.1 and it was huge on my 61/4” inch wrist. I’m hoping this being 2mm’s smaller and thinner will make all the difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You too will be fine. This is significantly smaller and lighter than the 1.1. It wears very similar to a 5-digit Submariner or Sea Dweller.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I think there are U50 purists out there, and I can totally appreciate that. The U50 Pro might cater to a different set. I'm not quite as particular. It's going to be harder to set the time, but I'm fine making the adjustment when it's off my wrist. I have no problem taking it off to do so, and it takes an extra minute to do so. In terms of the thinness, I can live with 1.5mm more. It's more about the overall aesthetic. I think it's more visually cohesive than the standard U50, but that's just me. I like the minimal use of red, and I'm also totally fine with the second hand.


The extra 1.5 is simply the dome of the crystal. Everything else is the same as the standard model, so no worries.


----------



## Hoppyjr

radoncdoc said:


> I saw the original email, hesitated. Gone now. No regrets, Already have a U50 but I must say, aesthetically I prefer the pro.
> I’m wondering, though what Sinn does as a follow up given the strong reception this has received.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn’t do a follow up run on the U1 Pro, so I doubt you’ll see one on the U50 Pro.


----------



## Palettj

MaxPeck said:


> I have one of the early tegimented 756 models from 2003/2004 and it’s held up fantastically. From my experience it will still scuff or scratch against something very hard or sharp but FAR less than typical stainless. Honestly I’m a little surprised by the marks in the bracelet of that U1, I wonder what caused that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned a 756 and currently have a Damasko DC66. I was able to put a mark on the Sinn case where the Damasko fully hardened metal is virtually unscratchable.


----------



## 1645

This is a question for U1 Pro owners:

Is there a phantom date position on the U1 Pro?


----------



## 1645

Has anyone noticed 'Extended Power Reserve Of 56 Hours' listed on the WatchBuys website.

Any ideas how they are managing to increase the power reserve on the Sellita SW300-1?


----------



## burdy

1645 said:


> View attachment 16662174
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed 'Extended Power Reserve Of 56 Hours' listed on the WatchBuys website.
> 
> Any ideas how they are managing to increase the power reserve on the Sellita SW300-1?


Does eliminating the date increase the PR?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekwanok

Sellita increased the power reserve; it's not particular to the U50 Pro. See this thread.


----------



## swdivad

snash7 said:


> When purchasing Seikos on Yahoo Japan I've used Buyee and I've used Tenso when purchasing from other Japan based retailers without any issues. I've also used a service called Shippn.com that gives you a choice of several countries to choose from and each "Host" that provides an address has an user rating from previous shipments completed which gives you some sort of piece of mind. Typically you'll be provided with a preferred (low cost) shipper but you'll always have a choice of a shipper that you prefer such as Fed-ex, UPS & DHL and as always you'll be on the hook for any duties or taxes. I used Shippn for a Seiko purchase from Singapore from a highly rated host from their site without any issues. There's dozens of forwarding services that will ship from just about any country, just google and do your own due diligence



Thanks very much for that! I'm pretty excited to get this watch!


----------



## ekwanok

burdy said:


> Does eliminating the date increase the PR?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


From the other thread to which I linked, it sounds like Sellita actually increased the capacity of the mainspring. In case you're interested in the topic, SJX has two articles on the tradeoff between balance power and power reserve.


----------



## roccocolavito

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Big news, gents. The Sinn U50 Professional just dropped on WatchBuys. 150 units will be made, and you can put down your non-refundable $900 deposit right now. I have been searching for a U1 Pro in the aftermarket without luck, but this one suits me better for my 7.0-inch wrist. I just put my deposit down and can't wait. I'm gonna keep this short. Just wanted to put out the news. Here's the link, specs, and photos. Great job, Sinn and Chris Shortell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn U50 Professional Fully Tegimented Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Limited Edition 150 Pieces The most advanced U50 Sinn has created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchbuys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Limited Edition 150 Pieces_
> The most advanced U50 Sinn has created
> 
> • Watch diameter (mm): 41.0
> • Watch height (mm): 12.5
> • Lug width (mm): 20
> • Lug to lug (mm): 47
> • Weight - head only (grams): 74
> • Water resistance: 500 meters
> • Case back: Solid
> • Case finish: Matte
> • Case metal: Submarine steel
> • Dial color: Black
> • Front crystal: Sapphire
> • Tegimented: Fully
> • Movement: Automatic mechanical
> • Manufacturer's limited warranty: 2 years
> • Warranty service: RGM or Sinn
> 
> View attachment 16656530
> 
> View attachment 16656531
> 
> View attachment 16656529


I’ll pass.


----------



## jlugo

Maybe I’m missing something here but I didn’t see the price of the watch anywhere.


----------



## Autavia22

Love it! Looks great!


----------



## burdy

jlugo said:


> Maybe I’m missing something here but I didn’t see the price of the watch anywhere.


They were $15k but I will probably sell mine at half price in a couple of months. You will need to act fast. 

They were like $3300-ish USD

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vcstaff

Unless I’m missing it, I see no mention of double AR coating on the domed sapphire crystal in the description of the U50 Pro. Is there a chance they did away with that feature for this LE? Not a deal breaker for me, as I did buy one - but it would be cool to find out the outer side isn’t coated. Was the U1 Pro coated on both sides? Is this a standard/default practice for Sinn? I’m new to the brand and this will be my first one.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

LosAngelesTimer said:


> This isn’t necessarily for me but even if it were, the second hand seems ill-considered.
> 
> [SARCASM]Why not just paint the whole thing black while you’re at it? Heck, why have a second hand at all?[/SARCASM]


Agreed. The entire watch is quite unspectacular, except crown at 10. Indices are not backed by rhodium, platinum or chrome. Bracelet and case bead blasted. *Bezel blah*. Lego hands are a passe'. 
Add to all that OP specs copied from WatchBuys "automatic mechanical" .... gee, I guess that explains everything. Lackluster size 41mm with modest depth rating 500m leaves this entire limited edition as nothing to get excited about unless one is a diehard Sinn fan. The watch overall is far less inviting than the average Seiko Diver.

Of course the biggest selling point appears to be the ever so intriguing substitution of the phrase surface hardened with the mind blowing word "tegimented." Most definitely, tegimented steel has far more "function-ality" than hardened steel. So, just remember when hardened steel does not function, always go with the much more functionality of supercalifragalistictegimentation !!!


----------



## Time2Dive

Pass. Ugly as (no pun). Reminds me of digital camo. No saturation diving for me so the extreme depth rating means little. Besides, watches are virtually obsolete in the diving world today -- the ubiquitous dive computer reigns supreme.


----------



## burdy

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Agreed. The entire watch is quite unspectacular, except crown at 10. Indices are not backed by rhodium, platinum or chrome. Bracelet and case bead blasted. *Bezel blah*. Lego hands are a passe'.
> Add to all that OP specs copied from WatchBuys "automatic mechanical" .... gee, I guess that explains everything. Lackluster size 41mm with modest depth rating 500m leaves this entire limited edition as nothing to get excited about unless one is a diehard Sinn fan. The watch overall is far less inviting than the average Seiko Diver.
> 
> Of course the biggest selling point appears to be the ever so intriguing substitution of the phrase surface hardened with the mind blowing word "tegimented." Most definitely, tegimented steel has far more "function-ality" than hardened steel. So, just remember when hardened steel does not function, always go with the much more functionality of supercalifragalistictegimentation !!!


Can't tell if serious. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

roccocolavito said:


> I’ll pass.


Your post is funny, cause it sold out yesterday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

thewatchidiot said:


> Your post is funny, cause it sold out yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually it was two days ago


----------



## burdy

Chocodove said:


> Actually it was two days ago


Which I might add was a LOT faster than the 100 U1 Pros sold out.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vcstaff

Chocodove said:


> Actually it was two days ago


I believe it was sold out within 24 hours of being announced.


----------



## Chocodove

vcstaff said:


> I believe it was sold out within 24 hours of being announced.


Correct.


----------



## MaxPeck

roccocolavito said:


> I’ll pass.


Great, some random on the internet did not buy this watch. What valuable input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

We love what we love. Detractors of the U50 Pro love what they love. It’s what makes community rich.


----------



## 1645

1645 said:


> This is a question for U1 Pro owners:
> 
> Is there a phantom date position on the U1 Pro?


Anyone with answers on this? I hope Sinn managed to negate the phantom date all together on the U50 Pro.


----------



## dukerules

1645 said:


> Anyone with answers on this? I hope Sinn managed to negate the phantom date all together on the U50 Pro.


Yes there is a phantom date position.


----------



## yangmang617

I'm curious whether or not BGW9 will be used more often now... Though it is a bit disappointing to see explicitly that Sinn knows that BGW9 is superior lume and is able to access it for use on their watches, but yet, when designing and releasing the U50, they still chose to use C1 lume. For a watch released in 2020, that commanded a not insignificant markup from the U1. I know I would've gladly paid a little more for BGW9 lume. Perhaps they wanted the vintage vibe of green glow with white tint. ... oh well.


----------



## xian

Time2Dive said:


> Pass. Ugly as (no pun). Reminds me of digital camo. No saturation diving for me so the extreme depth rating means little. Besides, watches are virtually obsolete in the diving world today -- the ubiquitous dive computer reigns supreme.


Mechanical watches are obsolete today as well, quartz/smart watches reign supreme. 

But yet here you are on a watch forum, poo-pooing on dive watches which are one of the most popular styles at the moment. It’s one thing to say you don’t like the aesthetics, and that I can understand. But participation isn’t mandatory, you can just keep scrolling


----------



## xian

yangmang617 said:


> I'm curious whether or not BGW9 will be used more often now... Though it is a bit disappointing to see explicitly that Sinn knows that BGW9 is superior lume and is able to access it for use on their watches, but yet, when designing and releasing the U50, they still chose to use C1 lume. For a watch released in 2020, that commanded a not insignificant markup from the U1. I know I would've gladly paid a little more for BGW9 lume. Perhaps they wanted the vintage vibe of green glow with white tint. ... oh well.


This is exactly how I feel. It isn’t like this lume was a recent product either. I own a U50 and wonder why they’d intentionally hobble their own watch with inferior luminescence.


----------



## brianinCA

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Agreed. The entire watch is quite unspectacular, except crown at 10. Indices are not backed by rhodium, platinum or chrome. Bracelet and case bead blasted. *Bezel blah*. Lego hands are a passe'.
> Add to all that OP specs copied from WatchBuys "automatic mechanical" .... gee, I guess that explains everything. Lackluster size 41mm with modest depth rating 500m leaves this entire limited edition as nothing to get excited about unless one is a diehard Sinn fan. The watch overall is far less inviting than the average Seiko Diver.
> 
> Of course the biggest selling point appears to be the ever so intriguing substitution of the phrase surface hardened with the mind blowing word "tegimented." Most definitely, tegimented steel has far more "function-ality" than hardened steel. So, just remember when hardened steel does not function, always go with the much more functionality of supercalifragalistictegimentation !!!


So… what number did you get? 😂


----------



## flyingpicasso

yangmang617 said:


> I'm curious whether or not BGW9 will be used more often now... Though it is a bit disappointing to see explicitly that Sinn knows that BGW9 is superior lume and is able to access it for use on their watches, but yet, when designing and releasing the U50, they still chose to use C1 lume. For a watch released in 2020, that commanded a not insignificant markup from the U1. I know I would've gladly paid a little more for BGW9 lume. Perhaps they wanted the vintage vibe of green glow with white tint. ... oh well.


Has Sinn disclosed that they use C1 on the U50? Legitimate question because I haven't seen that anywhere.


----------



## yangmang617

flyingpicasso said:


> Has Sinn disclosed that they use C1 on the U50? Legitimate question because I haven't seen that anywhere.


Not sure, this forum post has discussed it a little: Why use C1 instead of C3 on a dive watch?

One unconfirmed post claims because C3/BGW9 is too bright for military application.

And another attributes Sinn as claiming that C1 has superior longevity.

For what it's worth, the KSG does actually use the UX S, and that watch uses C1. Thought it's possible that the KSG's specific version might use BGW9, since their version of the UX S has a unique red "Sinn" logo.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

watch filled a needed void. all be it at a pretty steep price. i'm sure hq paid attention to watchbuys initiative and the quick sell out even at the price. the u1 spawned many LE. no reason you won't see this model in dlc or different colorway in the future. i expect to see it.


----------



## elkapitanig

Anyone have any info on this increase in powers reserve? Did they slow down the frequency? I noticed the u50 with the black bezel also has this in increased reserve.


----------



## drmdwebb

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Agreed. The entire watch is quite unspectacular, except crown at 10. Indices are not backed by rhodium, platinum or chrome. Bracelet and case bead blasted. *Bezel blah*. Lego hands are a passe'.
> Add to all that OP specs copied from WatchBuys "automatic mechanical" .... gee, I guess that explains everything. Lackluster size 41mm with modest depth rating 500m leaves this entire limited edition as nothing to get excited about unless one is a diehard Sinn fan. The watch overall is far less inviting than the average Seiko Diver.
> 
> Of course the biggest selling point appears to be the ever so intriguing substitution of the phrase surface hardened with the mind blowing word "tegimented." Most definitely, tegimented steel has far more "function-ality" than hardened steel. So, just remember when hardened steel does not function, always go with the much more functionality of supercalifragalistictegimentation !!!


Gee, tell us how you really feel; don't hold back.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

drmdwebb said:


> Gee, tell us how you really feel; don't hold back.


I think there’s a way to express opinions in a way that is honest without coming across like a know-it-all or a tool. If I don’t like something about a watch, I can just say I’m not a big fan or I’m not sure why am MFR would do this or that.


----------



## Mannymal

I snagged it within minutes of the emails being sent outs Got #25. Sadly, #69 was already taken.

Do they disconnect the date mechanism from the movement on the U1 Pro, or is it parasitically drawing power? This one has an increased power reserve over the regular U50 so I wonder if tíbets because they disconnected the date mechanism.


----------



## GregoryD

Mannymal said:


> I snagged it within minutes of the emails being sent outs Got #25. Sadly, #69 was already taken.
> 
> Do they disconnect the date mechanism from the movement on the U1 Pro, or is it parasitically drawing power? This one has an increased power reserve over the regular U50 so I wonder if tíbets because they disconnected the date mechanism.


As noted above, the 56hr power reserve is not unique to the Pro - all U50s have it.

Not sure if the Pro will have a ghost date position, though.


----------



## burdy

In the press photos it appears the U50P hands are painted using flat black instead of gloss black like the U1P.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

xian said:


> Mechanical watches are obsolete today as well, quartz/smart watches reign supreme.
> 
> But yet here you are on a watch forum, poo-pooing on dive watches which are one of the most popular styles at the moment. It’s one thing to say you don’t like the aesthetics, and that I can understand. But participation isn’t mandatory, you can just keep scrolling


This is why the U50 Pro is perfect for me (versus perfect, which no watch is). It’s a tool watch with excellent engineering, unique and purposeful design, and premium materials. I’m not such a watch expert that I can criticize it or nitpick. The look is special enough to make it a piece I covet. I can wear it anywhere without worry. I think I can even pull it off with a blazer (on bracelet) and not think it’s too casual. I will wear the hell out of it. I dive recreationally, travel extensively, and I have three kids so I don’t have to worry about it as I camp, play sports, and vacation with them. I think will be one of my best watch choices. I can’t imagine selling it.


----------



## Johannes72

TimeJumper1970 said:


> This is why the U50 Pro is perfect for me (versus perfect, which no watch is). It’s a tool watch with excellent engineering, unique and purposeful design, and premium materials. I’m not such a watch expert that I can criticize it or nitpick. The look is special enough to make it a piece I covet. I can wear it anywhere without worry. I think I can even pull it off with a blazer (on bracelet) and not think it’s too casual. I will wear the hell out of it. I dive recreationally, travel extensively, and I have three kids so I don’t have to worry about it as I camp, play sports, and vacation with them. I think will be one of my best watch choices. I can’t imagine selling it.


I wholeheartedly agree! This is one to wear doing absolutely everything without worrying about scratches and dings. I was looking for the perfect (for me) everyday watch and I believe this is the one!


----------



## xian

TimeJumper1970 said:


> This is why the U50 Pro is perfect for me (versus perfect, which no watch is). It’s a tool watch with excellent engineering, unique and purposeful design, and premium materials. I’m not such a watch expert that I can criticize it or nitpick. The look is special enough to make it a piece I covet. I can wear it anywhere without worry. I think I can even pull it off with a blazer (on bracelet) and not think it’s too casual. I will wear the hell out of it. I dive recreationally, travel extensively, and I have three kids so I don’t have to worry about it as I camp, play sports, and vacation with them. I think will be one of my best watch choices. I can’t imagine selling it.


I’m with you here. Some may not like the aesthetics and that’s ok, but what’s the point of coming in and saying dive watches are obsolete? You’re on a watch forum after all.

I’ll admit I was tempted when I saw the email come out, but only two things stopped me: 1. I already have (and love) a U50, and 2: I enjoy having a date function. If point 1 isn’t in play I’d probably have pulled the trigger

I’ll definitely be trying to get ahold of a pro bezel to to put on, I really like how it looks.


----------



## PocketWatchTime

Lucky enough to snag #127. I’ve always loved Sinn watches and the somewhat unique use of tegimented submarine steel. Not a huge fan of PVD… but the limited edition and some of the special features put me over and I jumped on the purchase before they sold out. 
I read in earlier posts that you can buy a non-PVD bezel??? But, this bezel wouldn’t have the lume color/changes of the U50 pro? Correct?
I also read some buyers of the U50 blue haven’t gotten their watches yet. Any guesses how long this watch will take to ship?
I’ll make a review on my YouTube channel — PocketWatchTime — after I receive the watch and have a little time to take it all in. 

www.youtube.com/PocketWatchTime


----------



## burdy

Johannes72 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! This is one to wear doing absolutely everything without worrying about scratches and dings. I was looking for the perfect (for me) everyday watch and I believe this is the one!


Yeap, I was completely done watch buying for the year but this filled a void I didn't know I had until I saw it. I just don't want to daily wear my FXD, MM300 or BB Pro all for various reasons but when I saw this I knew that's what I needed it for. The FXD has made me fall in love with no date watches and I needed something black and grey back in my life to replace the in-house Pelagos I sold. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekwanok

burdy said:


> Yeap, I was completely done watch buying for the year but this filled a void I didn't know I had until I saw it. I just don't want to daily wear my FXD, MM300 or BB Pro all for various reasons but when I saw this I knew that's what I needed it for. The FXD has made me fall in love with no date watches and I needed something black and grey back in my life to replace the in-house Pelagos I sold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I'm curious--why didn't you want to daily the FXD? It seems similar to the U50 Pro in some respects.


----------



## burdy

ekwanok said:


> I'm curious--why didn't you want to daily the FXD? It seems similar to the U50 Pro in some respects.


Just color. If FXD was black, it could probably be my exit watch after I sell everything else.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke16610

Hello Gents, 
Reserved one immediately based on the following. Domed crystal, BGW9 lume, bezel/ dial color way.

Sinn made the U1 Pro and so far has left it alone so perhaps this U50 will be one and done also.


----------



## Mauric

1645 said:


> View attachment 16662174
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed 'Extended Power Reserve Of 56 Hours' listed on the WatchBuys website.
> 
> Any ideas how they are managing to increase the power reserve on the Sellita SW300-1?


Mine have the extended power reserve. It's something useful.


----------



## jswing

burdy said:


> Just color. If FXD was black, it could probably be my exit watch after I sell everything else.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I'd wear my FXD daily if it was black too, and I assume at some point there will be a black FXD, but now with this Sinn I won't need one. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

burdy said:


> Just color. If FXD was black, it could probably be my exit watch after I sell everything else.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


While I won’t turn down the FXD, I can’t help but with they had made it with a black or gray dial and black bezel.


----------



## burdy

Hoppyjr said:


> While I won’t turn down the FXD, I can’t help but with they had made it with a black or gray dial and black bezel.


Black dial, black dive bezel instead of mission timer and they sell a bazillion.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

jswing said:


> I'd wear my FXD daily if it was black too, and I assume at some point there will be a black FXD, but now with this Sinn I won't need one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I had the FXD and Pelagos briefly and kept the Pelagos. The U50 Pro seems like an ideal stablemate. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## brianmazanec

Kirkawall said:


> I had the FXD and Pelagos briefly and kept the Pelagos. The U50 Pro seems like an ideal stablemate. Really looking forward to this one.


I have a blue Pelagos, between that and the U50 Pro I think I'll be set. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Does anyone have a screenshot of the little blurb when you ordered the U50P on delivery expectations and such. They didn't include that in any confirmation email and I just wanted to read through the time estimates. Are they pushed out by serial number, or by purchase time?


----------



## TimeJumper1970

burdy said:


> Does anyone have a screenshot of the little blurb when you ordered the U50P on delivery expectations and such. They didn't include that in any confirmation email and I just wanted to read through the time estimates. Are they pushed out by serial number, or by purchase time?


I can't seem to find the blurb on Watchbuys anymore. I think it disappeared once the U50P sold out. I believe it said that the watches would start delivery in June or July starting in order of serial number. Deliveries will continue through the rest of the year.


----------



## burdy

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I can't seem to find the blurb on Watchbuys anymore. I think it disappeared once the U50P sold out. I believe it said that the watches would start delivery in June or July starting in order of serial number. Deliveries will continue through the rest of the year.


Guess I screwed myself by choosing 149. Merry Christmas to me.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

I distinctly remember being told the watches would be sent in no particular order based on serial number. It didn't and doesn't (still) make sense why that would be, but the WB rep who processed my purchase made the point very clear.


----------



## burdy

duc said:


> I distinctly remember being told the watches would be sent in no particular order based on serial number. It didn't and doesn't (still) make sense why that would be, but the WB rep who processed my purchase made the point very clear.


"In no particular order based on serial number"
Not sure I follow....


----------



## jlugo

jlugo said:


> Maybe I’m missing something here but I didn’t see the price of the watch anywhere.





burdy said:


> They were $15k but I will probably sell mine at half price in a couple of months. You will need to act fast.
> 
> They were like $3300-ish USD
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## duc

burdy said:


> "In no particular order based on serial number"
> Not sure I follow....


He said there would be no rhyme or reason in the order of shipping. Number 001 may be last or 150 might be first. Sequential order of the SN isn't going to matter with the order of shipping from SINN.


----------



## burdy

duc said:


> He said there would be no rhyme or reason in the order of shipping. Number 001 may be last or 150 might be first. Sequential order of the SN isn't going to matter with the order of shipping from SINN.


Gotcha ty. Strange

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

duc said:


> He said there would be no rhyme or reason in the order of shipping. Number 001 may be last or 150 might be first. Sequential order of the SN isn't going to matter with the order of shipping from SINN.


Would be quite messed up if this was true. The website said something to the effect of “the watches will ship starting late June in order of serial number” (paraphrasing). Sucks that watchbuys can’t stay consistent with the facts


----------



## burdy

monsters said:


> Would be quite messed up if this was true. The website said something to the effect of “the watches will ship starting late June in order of serial number” (paraphrasing). Sucks that watchbuys can’t stay consistent with the facts


Well personally I think they should ship in the manner in which they were ordered.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Well, I’ll let you know when I get my notice for #2. Have to assume it was the first number available for public purchase.


----------



## 1645

Chocodove said:


> Well, I’ll let you know when I get my notice for #2. Have to assume it was the first number available for public purchase.


What happened to #1, was it already reserved and not available on the list to choose?


----------



## 1645

Is it common practice that #1 is usually never made available and reserved either by the manufacturer or the collaborating brand?

I know in many cases #0 is preferred by the manufacturer as their archival piece.


----------



## Johannes72

brianmazanec said:


> I have a blue Pelagos, between that and the U50 Pro I think I'll be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


What a duo!!! The Pelagos would be on my wrist if it was a little smaller and thinner.
I have a Doxa Sub 300 Sharkhunter Carbon Aqua Lung. It’s the one that gets the most wrist time. Will the U50 Pro dethrone it? We’ll see. Excited to compare these two divers


----------



## bezelturning

Less is more, just like what BMW does with their CSL models.
Now I need to go look in the "for sale" sub forum for all those getting rid of their U1's and non Pro U50's for next to nothing.


----------



## drmdwebb

duc said:


> I distinctly remember being told the watches would be sent in no particular order based on serial number. It didn't and doesn't (still) make sense why that would be, but the WB rep who processed my purchase made the point very clear.


I was told the same thing by a WB rep when I talked to them as well. I think they told me "July through the end of the year."

But I discovered today that you can text them at 844-675-1300 and they will respond shortly afterward. I too was asking about the delivery of the Blue U50s. Their answer was, "No update: June through the end of November."


----------



## Chocodove

1645 said:


> What happened to #1, was it already reserved and not available on the list to choose?


As with the U1P, I assume #1 went to someone internally at WB or Sinn. I have no confirmation of that and it is just speculation, however.


----------



## burdy

Chocodove said:


> As with the U1P, I assume #1 went to someone internally at WB or Sinn. I have no confirmation of that and it is just speculation, however.


I figured it went to Chris as it should.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

burdy said:


> I figured it went to Chris as it should.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I hope he doesn't mind me speaking for him, but he passed on this one.


----------



## burdy

Chocodove said:


> I hope he doesn't mind me speaking for him, but he passed on this one.


Not surprising. You either pass on this one or sell your U1P to own this one. I think having both in the collection would make little sense and in his case it's a no brainer to stick with the original and all it's history that you are tied too.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

Chocodove said:


> As with the U1P, I assume #1 went to someone internally at WB or Sinn. I have no confirmation of that and it is just speculation, however.


U1-P 001/100 reporting:


----------



## flyingpicasso

CGSshorty said:


> U1-P 001/100 reporting:


There it is.


----------



## Mauric

Every time that I see this new watch I have a remorse feeling for having getting the regular production model. 

The only thing that I think is better in te regular one is the red color instead of the black and I have to see it in person, but I'm not a fan of double dome cristals. I tend to like better flat cristal.


----------



## drmdwebb

I have the U50P and the U50B both on order. I'm not sure which I'll like better; I won't be able to keep both.

Which one am I going to like better?????


----------



## Chocodove

drmdwebb said:


> I have the U50P and the U50B both on order. I'm not sure which I'll like better; I won't be able to keep both.
> 
> Which one am I going to like better?????


The betterer one, obviously.


----------



## Gebbeth

I'm seeing an uptick in used U50s for sale. Raise your hand if you are one of those.


----------



## thewatchidiot

drmdwebb said:


> I have the U50P and the U50B both on order. I'm not sure which I'll like better; I won't be able to keep both.
> 
> Which one am I going to like better?????


Didn’t WB say the u50pro is not returnable. Something about the choosing of serial numbers makes it special order. I could be confused tho


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

No returns, no substitutions. That won't stop an owner from selling either on the open market


----------



## jgdill

drmdwebb said:


> I have the U50P and the U50B both on order. I'm not sure which I'll like better; I won't be able to keep both.
> 
> Which one am I going to like better?????


Same here, Have both on order...Imma keep both.


----------



## jgdill

Chocodove said:


> The betterer one, obviously.


great answer


----------



## CGSshorty

drmdwebb said:


> I have the U50P and the U50B both on order. I'm not sure which I'll like better; I won't be able to keep both.
> 
> Which one am I going to like better?????


You’ll probably know which one is for you immediately.


----------



## SmxxtSmxxt

Anyway, I like its 41mm case.
If I may, I would like to ask, which is the default strap?
I see in the picture there are ST. Bracelet and also two-piece straps that appear to be resin or rubber.


----------



## ekwanok

SmxxtSmxxt said:


> Anyway, I like its 41mm case.
> If I may, I would like to ask, which is the default strap?
> I see in the picture there are ST. Bracelet and also two-piece straps that appear to be resin or rubber.


The U50-P was available with either bracelet or silicone strap. There was no default choice.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

CGSshorty said:


> U1-P 001/100 reporting:


No... freakin'... way. Awesomeness.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Gebbeth said:


> I'm seeing an uptick in used U50s for sale. Raise your hand if you are one of those.


Not I said the fly. My U50P will be my first-ever U50.


----------



## drmdwebb

thewatchidiot said:


> Didn’t WB say the u50pro is not returnable. Something about the choosing of serial numbers makes it special order. I could be confused tho


Just to clarify: I won't be trying to return one of the two U50s I have on order. I will likely sell one of them; I'm just not sure yet which I'll like better.


----------



## SmxxtSmxxt

ekwanok said:


> The U50-P was available with either bracelet or silicone strap. There was no default choice.


I'm sorry for my lack of knowledge about this.
If so, optional band--that is a really sensible and practical move
Thank you so much for your explication!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Just curious if anyone has received notification of shipment of their U50 Pros yet. I know it's probably still very early, but you never know!


----------



## Chocodove

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Just curious if anyone has received notification of shipment of their U50 Pros yet. I know it's probably still very early, but you never know!


Nope. U1P was earlier than promised, so let’s hope the same for these as well. In my experience Sinn tends to under promise and over deliver with estimates. We shall see.


----------



## drmdwebb

Chocodove said:


> Nope. U1P was earlier than promised, so let’s hope the same for these as well. In my experience Sinn tends to under promise and over deliver with estimates. We shall see.


Regarding my U50 Blue (not Pro). I'm pretty sure that they told me it would ship at the end of May on the final page when I ordered it (I could be wrong about that). But now they are saying the end of June, but a CS rep on chat told me a couple weeks ago they had already shipped. So, in short, I've no idea


----------



## JorgeB

drmdwebb said:


> Regarding my U50 Blue (not Pro). I'm pretty sure that they told me it would ship at the end of May on the final page when I ordered it (I could be wrong about that). But now they are saying the end of June, but a CS rep on chat told me a couple weeks ago they had already shipped. So, in short, I've no idea


I'm waiting for my U50 S BS and 1.1 S and literally no idea when they're shipping. Eagerly waiting though.


----------



## Chocodove

drmdwebb said:


> Regarding my U50 Blue (not Pro). I'm pretty sure that they told me it would ship at the end of May on the final page when I ordered it (I could be wrong about that). But now they are saying the end of June, but a CS rep on chat told me a couple weeks ago they had already shipped. So, in short, I've no idea


One caveat I didn’t mention is all of my experiences with Sinn preorders were pre-covid. I’d imagine that their supply chain is a little wonky right now, just like everything else.


----------



## pinchelobster

For what it's worth, both of my Sinn preorders this year (EZM 13.1 and EZM 1.1 S) gave me a delivery estimate when I put down my deposit, and both shipped on time as promised, after about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Laxman10100

drmdwebb said:


> Regarding my U50 Blue (not Pro). I'm pretty sure that they told me it would ship at the end of May on the final page when I ordered it (I could be wrong about that). But now they are saying the end of June, but a CS rep on chat told me a couple weeks ago they had already shipped. So, in short, I've no idea


I'm awaiting a U50S BS as well. On the order page, I believe that they had mentioned the shipping dates _could_ be between July and December. But in an email they had sent me later on, I believe they pushed the shipping dates back a few months and it became something like September to February or something. I think they stated that overall, the shipments should occur from Fall through Winter.

Regardless, I'm just ashamed that I missed the opportunity to snag a U50P =/. I have a strong desire for U50 watches and the blue lume was really pulling me in... It was the black hands that made me wait another day before making up my mind...but they were sold out when I had checked the following day.

6/20/22 - Random Update - I had contacted Sinn asking whether or not there would be a possibility for me to pay extra in order to get the same blue lume that will be used on the U50P to be applied to my U50S BS. Unfortunately, they said no. However, I did mention that there is a larger desire for blue lume amongst many (of which, a majority of the younger watch collectors prefer it) - and they did state that they would mention this to their development team. So, I suppose this 'random update' is just to inform you all that you _may_ see a brighter, blue lume coating applied to some of the pricier Sinn pieces in the future.

....but I still wish that I could get a striking blue lume application on my U50S BS =/.


----------



## brianmazanec

Any movement on anyone's order yet? I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Chocodove

brianmazanec said:


> Any movement on anyone's order yet? I can't wait to see some pics!


No word on #2.


----------



## burdy

I keep looking at this watch wondering if when I receive it, if it might make me sell off everything else I have. I have realized that I only want no-dates, I only want dive watches and I only want drilled lugs. As for one watch, it would have to be black. The red writing might keep in the game as it won't be "quite" as versatile for straps like it would be if all the writing was black and/or white but well see. Anxious to get it in hand and see its got the kind of spark it does through the pixels for me.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

I found out that shipping/production from Germany is super random. I ordered a very low number- less than 10, within 10 min and mine is not on the first shipment. I called about my two pre orders (pro and S BS) and WB inform that the first batch of Pros are in route to them.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Geheim_Sinn said:


> WB inform that the first batch of Pros are in route to them.


Now _that_ is an interesting update! Thanks for sharing. Even if mine isn’t on the first shipment, I’m excited to see some real world pics of this on wrists and in the wild. Thanks!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Has anyone received notification from WB that their U50 Pro has arrived? So anxious!


----------



## drmdwebb

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Has anyone received notification from WB that their U50 Pro has arrived? So anxious!


I ordered almost right away, and nothing heard yet. But if they do ship serial numbers randomly, who knows when we'll hear individually.


----------



## brianmazanec

Just got an email that mine arrived and is available. #52

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

brianmazanec said:


> Just got an email that mine arrived and is available. #52
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Super thrilled for you. It appears production order is random. C'mon 70!


----------



## monsters

brianmazanec said:


> Just got an email that mine arrived and is available. #52
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Single digit serial here. No word. Sucks they removed the wording about shipping by serial after we ordered, but it is what it is


----------



## Laxman10100

brianmazanec said:


> Just got an email that mine arrived and is available. #52
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That's awesome! This makes me really wish I had ordered one. I was gonna snag #42 =P. Stinks that it was sold out the next morning...


----------



## nervexpro55

Confirmation that #61 has arrived and will be shipped on Monday.


----------



## XXXXX

#58 also shipping Monday.


----------



## jgdill

Dam..... come on #81!


----------



## duc

brianmazanec said:


> Just got an email that mine arrived and is available. #52
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Missed it by "" that much! Mine is 53


----------



## drmdwebb

C'mon 100!!!! (I think; maybe 150?????)


----------



## ParkinNJ

Delivery does appear to be random : #52 thru #61 but not #53. Crossing my fingers for infinity 080.


----------



## duc

ParkinNJ said:


> Delivery does appear to be random : #52 thru #61 but not #53. Crossing my fingers for infinity 080.


That makes it even worse!


----------



## flyingpicasso

It doesn't seem logical that they would make watch #52 before #1-#51, so I wonder why they would let the earlier numbers sit, then ship a later number first?


----------



## MaxPeck

flyingpicasso said:


> It doesn't seem logical that they would make watch #52 before #1-#51, so I wonder why they would let the earlier numbers sit, then ship a later number first?


I bet that the casebacks have all already been manufactured but they are being integrated into the watches randomly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Very exciting! Congrats all you early birds and can’t wait to see some pix and early impressions.


----------



## brianmazanec

Kirkawall said:


> Very exciting! Congrats all you early birds and can’t wait to see some pix and early impressions.


Mine arrives Wednesday... Will post pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

brianmazanec said:


> Mine arrives Wednesday... Will post pictures!


Nice; can't wait!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

drmdwebb said:


> Nice; can't wait!


Whoa ho! The first one here!


----------



## nervexpro55

#61 shipped for delivery in two days. Been wanting a Sinn pro since the U1 was released.


----------



## brianmazanec

So when it rains, it pours. Just got a chance to get a Pelagos FXD but not sure I can keep that and the U50 Pro arriving Wednesday... Any thoughts on the trade offs? A happy problem I know... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

brianmazanec said:


> So when it rains, it pours. Just got a chance to get a Pelagos FXD but not sure I can keep that and the U50 Pro arriving Wednesday... Any thoughts on the trade offs? A happy problem I know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I'll have both when my U50P arrives. I'm really interested to compare the two.


----------



## Kirkawall

brianmazanec said:


> So when it rains, it pours. Just got a chance to get a Pelagos FXD but not sure I can keep that and the U50 Pro arriving Wednesday... Any thoughts on the trade offs? A happy problem I know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I briefly added the FXD to my Pelagos blue but ultimately preferred the Pelagos -- looking forward to adding the U50P to the dive box and have no doubt that both FXD and U50P can happily cohabit. Nice problem to have, really...


----------



## burdy

Let's see them. I think some were arriving today...


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

No kidding, come on guys! Very upsetting I ordered within minutes and who knows when I’ll get mine. I need to see some real life pics!


----------



## brianmazanec

Geheim_Sinn said:


> No kidding, come on guys! Very upsetting I ordered within minutes and who knows when I’ll get mine. I need to see some real life pics!


Mine is set to arrive tomorrow. I promise to post pics!


----------



## XXXXX

Mine arrived a day early. Mounted on a Hirsch rubber strap. I ordered the Sinn rubber strap with Tegimented clasp, but I like this better. It fits my wrist really well and the domed crystal is pretty noticeable—in a good way. It is near perfect and joins my EZM2 GSG9.


----------



## JorgeB

How is it possible that the U50 S BS and 1.1 S came out earlier and still not delivered and these came out a month later and are already being delivered?!
It hurts man


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

XXXXX said:


> Mine arrived a day early. Mounted on a Hirsch rubber strap. I ordered the Sinn rubber strap with Tegimented clasp, but I like this better. It fits my wrist really well and the domed crystal is pretty noticeable—in a good way. It is near perfect and joins my EZM2 GSG9.
> 
> View attachment 16728203
> View attachment 16728202


wow this looks great. I don’t know if it’s helping or making it worse!


----------



## elkapitanig

XXXXX said:


> Mine arrived a day early. Mounted on a Hirsch rubber strap. I ordered the Sinn rubber strap with Tegimented clasp, but I like this better. It fits my wrist really well and the domed crystal is pretty noticeable—in a good way. It is near perfect and joins my EZM2 GSG9.
> 
> View attachment 16728203
> View attachment 16728202


How’s the lume? Seiko level?


----------



## XXXXX

Oddly enough my only seiko was a beautiful 62Mas that I sold, and now dearly miss, and have been trying to buy back, with no success. That said, the blue color is pretty nice and quite strong although I think it needs a little daylight to get up to full power. But I do like the color, it is unique, at least for my small collection.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

elkapitanig said:


> How’s the lume? Seiko level?


Here is a shot from my old U1 Pro.
Bright and crisp, not Seiko level but also not green like Seiko. I really liked this choice of lume.


----------



## drmdwebb

Excited to see more! And receive mine.


----------



## Mauric

Geheim_Sinn said:


> No kidding, come on guys! Very upsetting I ordered within minutes and who knows when I’ll get mine. I need to see some real life pics!


At least you could buy it. This was an American exclusive and most of us didn't have the opportunity.

I'm dying for one of these.


----------



## ComfortableRent1

XXXXX said:


> Oddly enough my only seiko was a beautiful 62Mas that I sold, and now dearly miss, and have been trying to buy back, with no success. That said, the blue color is pretty nice and quite strong although I think it needs a little daylight to get up to full power. But I do like the color, it is unique, at least for my small collection.


Any chance you're interested in selling the sinn rubber strap? If so shoot me a pm (New to this site, I don't know how to pm you myself lol)


----------



## Kirkawall

Geheim_Sinn said:


> Here is a shot from my old U1 Pro.
> Bright and crisp, not Seiko level but also not green like Seiko. I really liked this choice of lume.
> 
> View attachment 16728396


Now that is just beautiful -- interesting how clearly you can see that curved crystal even in the dark.

Thanks for the notes and the pix. This is a little bit like waiting for summer to start...


----------



## raf42

Worthy of the hype for me (#65 arrived yesterday). Though my U1 Pro wore great (more like a 43mm than a 44mm), I sold it to fund this. The U50 Pro wears incredibly. Very happy with the decision to go with it. It sits down on the wrist and feels nice and thin.


----------



## ParkinNJ

raf42 said:


> Worthy of the hype for me (#65 arrived yesterday). Though my U1 Pro wore great (more like a 43mm than a 44mm), I sold it to fund this. The U50 Pro wears incredibly. Very happy with the decision to go with it. It sits down on the wrist and feels nice and thin.
> 
> View attachment 16729007


Congrats! Case size looks great on the wrist and really dig the symmetry without the date  Now, trying to figure out when my number will come up with the random deliveries.


----------



## Kirkawall

raf42 said:


> Worthy of the hype for me (#65 arrived yesterday). Though my U1 Pro wore great (more like a 43mm than a 44mm), I sold it to fund this. The U50 Pro wears incredibly. Very happy with the decision to go with it. It sits down on the wrist and feels nice and thin.
> 
> View attachment 16729007


Very nice indeed. I also had the U1 Pro but there's something about the combination of U50 proportions and that U1P crispness and sense of purpose that really nails it for me. 

I reckon this variant will earn a spot on the Sinn highlight reel.


----------



## raf42

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats! Case size looks great on the wrist and really dig the symmetry without the date  Now, trying to figure out when my number will come up with the random deliveries.


Thanks. You won't be disappointed. It's truly spectacular and those worried that the specs say it's thicker than a regular U50 will find that to be unfounded. It's thin.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Love seeing these finally--let's see some lume shots and close ups of the crystal!


----------



## raf42

Kirkawall said:


> Very nice indeed. I also had the U1 Pro but there's something about the combination of U50 proportions and that U1P crispness and sense of purpose that really nails it for me.


My reaction exactly.


----------



## raf42

flyingpicasso said:


> Love seeing these finally--let's see some lume shots and close ups of the crystal!


Crappy quick pick, but like the U1P, the lume does not suck.


----------



## flyingpicasso

raf42 said:


> Crappy quick pick, but like the U1P, the lume does not suck.
> 
> View attachment 16729064


Looks terrific!


----------



## burdy

raf42 said:


> Worthy of the hype for me (#65 arrived yesterday). Though my U1 Pro wore great (more like a 43mm than a 44mm), I sold it to fund this. The U50 Pro wears incredibly. Very happy with the decision to go with it. It sits down on the wrist and feels nice and thin.
> 
> View attachment 16729007


Dang. Looks good. I'm not a bracelet guy but I ordered mine on bracelet in case I didn't like the watch, I figured it would be easier to flip...but seeing this, maybe I'll give the bracelet a crack. Good news is... drilled lugs!


----------



## burdy

raf42 said:


> Thanks. You won't be disappointed. It's truly spectacular and those worried that the specs say it's thicker than a regular U50 will find that to be unfounded. It's thin.


Yeah, those complaining about the domed crystal added thickness, I wondered if they've ever worn a watch before. It made no sense at all.


----------



## Mauric

It would be quite interesting if someone makes a comparison between the U50 and U50 Professional.

As an owner of the U50, I'm seriously dying for the U50 Professional. I like better no date watches and the blue lume make this U50 Professional a superior watch.

The crown position and bezel color are not determining factor since the bezel can be change and the crown position does nothing against the watch.

The hands colors, I think I prefer the red one but in black are good as well.

The dome crystal is indeed a super nice touch provided there is no change in the visibility of the dial. I would love to see some footage of the U50 Professional to see how really looks.


----------



## nervexpro55

#61 just arrived and I'm stunned, this is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## Kirkawall

Mauric said:


> *It would be quite interesting if someone makes a comparison between the U50 and U50 Professional.*
> 
> As an owner of the U50, I'm seriously dying for the U50 Professional. I like better no date watches and the blue lume make this U50 Professional a superior watch.
> 
> The crown position and bezel color are not determining factor since the bezel can be change and the crown position does nothing against the watch.
> 
> The hands colors, I think I prefer the red one but in black are good as well.
> 
> The dome crystal is indeed a super nice touch provided there is no change in the visibility of the dial. I would love to see some footage of the U50 Professional to see how really looks.


I'll give it a shot when my U50P arrives, pending timing and interest. I've got a "regular" U50 that I used in a few dives last year. Planned to hang onto it as my dive beater if I kept the U50 Pro and will keep it until then.

Great to see these wee fellas rolling in! Keep the pix and impressions coming!


----------



## brianmazanec

#52 has landed. It's fantastic.












































Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Lume is solid
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

brianmazanec said:


> Lume is solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Awesome! How does the lume brightness compare to your pelly? You’ve got a great lineup there


----------



## Hoppyjr

brianmazanec said:


> Lume is solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Congrats Brian!


----------



## brianmazanec

monsters said:


> Awesome! How does the lume brightness compare to your pelly? You’ve got a great lineup there


I'll do a direct comparison later. This was after just a few minutes outside... Seems in the same ballpark but the pelly is a torch. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sless711

Found a brief video review on Instagram. Looks so good! Link


----------



## brianmazanec

brianmazanec said:


> I'll do a direct comparison later. This was after just a few minutes outside... Seems in the same ballpark but the pelly is a torch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Here is the U50P and the Pelagos side by side.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth

sless711 said:


> Found a brief video review on Instagram. Looks so good! Link


That's me.  Will post more soon.


----------



## Mauric

brianmazanec said:


> Here is the U50P and the Pelagos side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It would be nice to check it 5 hours later, same exposition.


----------



## burdy

coelacanth said:


> That's me.  Will post more soon.


I like your H1. I have the Atlantic and the Wharncliffe H1 as well as the Fish Hunter. My incoming U50P will go perfect with them


----------



## burdy

Mauric said:


> It would be nice to check it 5 hours later, same exposition.


For a dive watch initial intensity over the first hour is more important than sustained intensity. Having had at a BGW9 Sinn (T2) and having owned a Pelagos and now a Pelagos FXD, I suspect the Pelagos will have more staying power. Neither of them however beat my SBDX017. With that being said the U50P has more real estate for the lume than the T2 so when mine comes in I might can do a comparison between the FXD, U50P and SBDX017 at hourly intervals. I suspect all of them will get the job done.


----------



## brianmazanec

Happy Independence Day weekend!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Awesome stuff. So jealous. I haven't even received any notification that mine is anywhere near being ready. #70. I'm also bummed b/c I might have to sell mine now that home renovation costs are going through the roof and our AC just died.


----------



## flyingpicasso

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Awesome stuff. So jealous. I haven't even received any notification that mine is anywhere near being ready. #70. I'm also bummed b/c I might have to sell mine now that home renovation costs are going through the roof and our AC just died.


...aaaaand let the flips begin!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

flyingpicasso said:


> ...aaaaand let the flips begin!


The thought of selling my U50 Pro causes me tremendous anxiety. I don't like this one bit. I may have to sell a few others to keep this one.


----------



## Hoppyjr

brianmazanec said:


> Happy Independence Day weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Out doing tourist stuff?


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> The thought of selling my U50 Pro causes me tremendous anxiety. I don't like this one bit. I may have to sell a few others to keep this one.


I feel your pain, having just picked up a lovely wee money pit lake property that needs all kinds of cash support.

OTOH, the U50P is a very limited edition of an already sought-after watch. It will not be easy to buy again, IMO.

When I have to move a watch I generally avoid ones I'm likely to regret having sold on and not likely to find again.

Back on topic, it's great to see these appearing now in the wild. Can't wait!


----------



## burdy

For those that got theirs already, did watchbuys contact you to confirm the rest of the payment or do they just ship it and charge the card you used for the deposit? Doesn't matter either way, I just want to make sure I don't miss an email.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Kirkawall said:


> I feel your pain, having just picked up a lovely wee money pit lake property that needs all kinds of cash support.
> 
> OTOH, the U50P is a very limited edition of an already sought-after watch. It will not be easy to buy again, IMO.
> 
> When I have to move a watch I generally avoid ones I'm likely to regret having sold on and not likely to find again.
> 
> Back on topic, it's great to see these appearing now in the wild. Can't wait!


Yes, I totally agree with you. It would be one thing to sell at $3k watch that you could easily find in the second-hand market down the road, but the U50 Professional will be near-impossible to find in the future, just like the U1 Professional. Plus, it's even more coveted due to its more manageable size. Ugh!


----------



## brianmazanec

Hoppyjr said:


> Out doing tourist stuff?


Run on the mall before work. I work in DC. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

brianmazanec said:


> Run on the mall before work. I work in DC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nice. Looks like another nice day.


----------



## Mauric

TimeJumper1970 said:


> The thought of selling my U50 Pro causes me tremendous anxiety. I don't like this one bit. I may have to sell a few others to keep this one.


I hope everything will be better for you in the near future.


----------



## XXXXX

burdy said:


> For those that got theirs already, did watchbuys contact you to confirm the rest of the payment or do they just ship it and charge the card you used for the deposit? Doesn't matter either way, I just want to make sure I don't miss an email.


They will email you when your specific watch arrives and give you a personal link to pay the balance.


----------



## burdy

XXXXX said:


> They will email you when your specific watch arrives and give you a personal link to pay the balance.


Thank you. Maybe we should start a screenname-to-serial number original owners list so we can keep up with who is remaining and how long from the sell-out to completed shipment took. Would be nice to know for future LE releases.


----------



## Batchelor22

I have two ordered, one low serial #, the other higher, haven’t heard a thing about either … yet.


----------



## elkapitanig

Batchelor22 said:


> I have two ordered, one low serial #, the other higher, haven’t heard a thing about either … yet.


Why both if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

elkapitanig said:


> Why both if you don’t mind me asking?


one to keep and one to flip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkapitanig

govdubspeedgo said:


> one to keep and one to flip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha I wonder what they will be worth down the line. After tax it is already pretty steep. I’m sure sinn fans globally would pay a premium though, just not sure how much.


----------



## Batchelor22

No, bought one for someone on this thread who lives overseas and unable to buy from his location.


----------



## jgdill

Come on #81, again....patiently waiting....


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Batchelor22 said:


> No, bought one for someone on this thread who lives overseas and unable to buy from his location.


First class move!


----------



## jgdill

Batchelor22 said:


> No, bought one for someone on this thread who lives overseas and unable to buy from his location.


You're a good man!


----------



## Batchelor22

But I was pretty sure if he changed his mind that I would have no problem moving it. 😉


----------



## flyingpicasso

Batchelor22 said:


> But I was pretty sure if he changed his mind that I would have no problem moving it. 😉


100%


----------



## Mauric

Batchelor22 said:


> No, bought one for someone on this thread who lives overseas and unable to buy from his location.


Well done sir, you're a respectable member of this community.

I wish that this was a global release.


----------



## Batchelor22

Mauric said:


> Well done sir, you're a respectable member of this community.
> 
> I wish that this was a global release.


Thank you and I agree, have to say I grilled him pretty good to make sure he did not intend to just flip it. 😉


----------



## brianmazanec

Beautiful morning camping with the U50 Pro.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosoff

brianmazanec said:


> Beautiful morning camping with the U50 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


 That looks so good! Does anyone who has received their Pro mind posting a few pics detailing the domed crystal? Many thanks!


----------



## Archerichards

Two Newbie questions:
1) admitting that the issue of 150 is already sold out, what was the list price at original offer from WatchBuys?
2) I see some photos where the lume looks blue, and some where it looks white. Which is it? Maybe very light blue?
3) wondering how the new lume on the U50P compares after, say, eight hours of darkness, with that of other recent Sinn watches?

Thanks.


----------



## ekwanok

Archerichards said:


> 1) admitting that the issue of 150 is already sold out, what was the list price at original offer from WatchBuys?


The price on bracelet was $3330. I don't recall whether it was slightly cheaper on the strap.


----------



## brianmazanec

ekwanok said:


> The price on bracelet was $3330. I don't recall whether it was slightly cheaper on the strap.


Strap was slightly cheaper. I got the bracelet but have the silicone strap from my prior U50, here it is on that for comparison.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

Archerichards said:


> Two Newbie questions:
> 1) admitting that the issue of 150 is already sold out, what was the list price at original offer from WatchBuys?
> 2) I see some photos where the lume looks blue, and some where it looks white. Which is it? Maybe very light blue?
> 3) wondering how the new lume on the U50P compares after, say, eight hours of darkness, with that of other recent Sinn watches?
> 
> Thanks.


It is blue, but it appears as white when photos were takes with high expositions. The same happens with green lume.


----------



## Michael_P

brianmazanec said:


> Beautiful morning camping with the U50 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Absolute UNIT!!! I have yet to get my hands on a U50, but I hope to pretty soon... Thanks for sharing


----------



## brianmazanec

Running quite well so far. May never come off my wrist









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P on Waikiki









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

brianmazanec said:


> U50P on Waikiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


What a beauty, love the clarity of handset and dial. Am I dreaming, or is the Sinn logo a bit more prominent on this variant?

I've got a few dives booked for later in the summer, so hopefully it arrives before then.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Kirkawall said:


> What a beauty, love the clarity of handset and dial. Am I dreaming, or is the Sinn logo a bit more prominent on this variant?
> 
> I've got a few dives booked for later in the summer, so hopefully it arrives before then.


I think the red lettering makes it pop… possibly bigger script


----------



## Gebbeth

Gotta admit, the U50P looks really good.


----------



## CGSshorty

Kirkawall said:


> What a beauty, love the clarity of handset and dial. Am I dreaming, or is the Sinn logo a bit more prominent on this variant?
> 
> I've got a few dives booked for later in the summer, so hopefully it arrives before then.


The Sinn script is enlarged on the Pro models.


----------



## lovetheocean

xian said:


> I personally wish they’d have used this improved lume on the standard U50, which is mediocre at best (which I know is allegedly by design).
> 
> Purposefully kneecapping your own product to sell another more expensive limited model is a bit distasteful to me.


I own numerous Sinn divers. 857, U1, U50S, UX. Love them all!
But each and every one of them have mediocre lume.

Hate to say it but my SEIKOs have better.


----------



## burdy

lovetheocean said:


> I own numerous Sinn divers. 857, U1, U50S, UX. Love them all!
> But each and every one of them have mediocre lume.
> 
> Hate to say it but my SEIKOs have better.


Thats not really saying much. Most of the good Seiko divers are better than most any company out there. I have never seen any watch at any price brighter than my Marinemaster.


----------



## burdy

brianmazanec said:


> U50P on Waikiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


More of that one please.


----------



## Kirkawall

burdy said:


> Thats not really saying much. Most of the good Seiko divers are better than most any company out there. I have never seen any watch at any price brighter than my Marinemaster.


I love my MM300, but I'd say the Pelagos performs as well, and while none of my Sinn divers have been lume lords in terms of initial brightness, their longevity has been uniformly very good.

I do have a full-lume dial Damasko that is an absolute killer above or below sea level. But I am def looking forward to seeing the U50 Pro in all its bright blue glory.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Kirkawall said:


> I love my MM300, but I'd say the Pelagos performs as well, and while none of my Sinn divers have been lume lords in terms of initial brightness, their longevity has been uniformly very good.
> 
> I do have a full-lume dial Damasko that is an absolute killer above or below sea level. But I am def looking forward to seeing the U50 Pro in all its bright blue glory.


I’ve owned a lot of Sinn and the best lume goes to their pilots- EZM10 and even the classic 103. 
Seiko has a great lume recipe, but I don’t expect that on all of my watches. 
My U1 Pro had incredible lume and while I didn’t test it officially, I can say I was never disappointed. Can’t wait to get my U50P to see myself.


----------



## Chocodove

Just got notice. Mine will be at my door on Friday.


----------



## burdy

Kirkawall said:


> I love my MM300, but I'd say the Pelagos performs as well, and while none of my Sinn divers have been lume lords in terms of initial brightness, their longevity has been uniformly very good.
> 
> I do have a full-lume dial Damasko that is an absolute killer above or below sea level. But I am def looking forward to seeing the U50 Pro in all its bright blue glory.


I do have/had the Pelagos and the FXD. While the lume "show" is more cool and impressive on both of those, for just pure intensity my Marinemaster is still brighter. I sold my black in-house Pelagos when I bought the FXD and I miss it. I'm hoping this U50P will fill the void it left.


----------



## isgrb

Got my notice from WB this evening as well! Hopefully all of you will receive the same message soon…


----------



## govdubspeedgo

number? so we know the new range?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Chocodove said:


> Just got notice. Mine will be at my door on Friday.


<jealous>


----------



## Chocodove

govdubspeedgo said:


> number? so we know the new range?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#2


----------



## Hoppyjr

govdubspeedgo said:


> number? so we know the new range?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren’t being made by number. WB advised all the cases were made, but the watchmakers at Sinn are assembling in batches, not necessarily by serial number. 

I’ve got #6 and, like Todd, wasn’t in the first batch but will have mine Friday.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

I get what your saying but it appears the first batch was 50-60ish and this batch appears to be 1-10ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

I will get mine Friday also and have #18


----------



## monsters

govdubspeedgo said:


> I get what your saying but it appears the first batch was 50-60ish and this batch appears to be 1-10ish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m 1-10 also but didn’t get notice. Maybe the second batch is smaller than the first (sigh)


----------



## elkapitanig

I got the notice, number 50/150


----------



## Batchelor22

Mine is also on its way, #11


----------



## brianmazanec

Congrats to those with one inbound! Mines enjoying Hawaii life.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

I just got the email for #39!


----------



## burdy

Come on #149


brianmazanec said:


> Congrats to those with one inbound! Mines enjoying Hawaii life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Does it seem to serve the same purpose as your Pelagos?


----------



## elkapitanig

Mine is an early grad present so I can’t open it until like march of next year. It’s going to be a tough nine months or so. 🤮


----------



## Chocodove

Seems like a pretty random selection of numbers this time around, I guess there really is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## brianmazanec

burdy said:


> Come on #149
> 
> Does it seem to serve the same purpose as your Pelagos?


I think it will be a good pairing with the Pelagos, given I have the blue one and the larger size makes it a contrast when worn.


----------



## Scott_DC

elkapitanig said:


> Mine is an early grad present so I can’t open it until like march of next year. It’s going to be a tough nine months or so. 🤮


Oh, that's just mean -- although it's an awesome present.


----------



## Mannymal

Got mine this morning. I love it. Feels like the definitive edition of the U50. The lume is on par with my two month old Rolex Pepsi, maybe even better.


----------



## Chocodove

Only complaint is is I wish it had one more micro adjustment for the bracelet. Other than that it’s fantastic.


----------



## Kirkawall

Mannymal said:


> Got mine this morning. I love it. Feels like the definitive edition of the U50. The lume is on par with my two month old Rolex Pepsi, maybe even better.
> 
> View attachment 16762750
> 
> 
> View attachment 16762725
> 
> View attachment 16762721


Absolutely stunning. Thanks for the pix and enjoy!


----------



## Gebbeth

The more I see shots of this watch on wrist, the more I'm banging my head on the table regretting not pulling the trigger.


----------



## Chocodove

Gebbeth said:


> The more I see shots of this watch on wrist, the more I'm banging my head on the table regretting not pulling the trigger.


I’m sure some people will flip theirs eventually.


----------



## Scott_DC

Number 39 is in. My first Sinn, and I'm very pleased. The photos do not do it justice.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## TimePieceObsessed

So nice to see another wave of pics hit this thread! Thanks to all who’ve posted so far. Please keep ‘em coming as you’re helping to keep my new watch anticipation high! Hoping they keep getting released on a regular cadence … No summer breaks for the assembly team!


----------



## isgrb

Mine arrived today as well, looks fantastic but unfortunately the movement isn’t working. WB is sending me a label to ship it off to RGM for repair. 

Pretty bummed but I’m guessing something got knocked loose during transit. 

And yes, I do know how to wind it properly with the crown on the left side (just getting ahead of those types of comments/questions). 

Like others have commented though, I’m incredibly impressed with how it looks and wears. I can already tell it’s going to be a favorite (when i get it back at least)


----------



## Hoppyjr

isgrb said:


> Mine arrived today as well, looks fantastic but unfortunately the movement isn’t working. WB is sending me a label to ship it off to RGM for repair.
> 
> Pretty bummed but I’m guessing something got knocked loose during transit.
> 
> And yes, I do know how to wind it properly with the crown on the left side (just getting ahead of those types of comments/questions).
> 
> Like others have commented though, I’m incredibly impressed with how it looks and wears. I can already tell it’s going to be a favorite (when i get it back at least)


That’s a bummer, but it’ll get sorted and back on your wrist before you know it. 

Same thing happened to a guy on the new Tudor Ranger thread.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## isgrb

Hoppyjr said:


> That’s a bummer, but it’ll get sorted and back on your wrist before you know it.
> 
> Same thing happened to a guy on the new Tudor Ranger thread.


Yeah, it’s disappointing for sure but I like the watch so much it’ll be a forgotten memory down the road


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## ParkinNJ

For those who already received their U50P, is there black text under the red Professional? I can't tell from the pics if it's blacked-out text or just a reflection off the crystal.


----------



## Chocodove

ParkinNJ said:


> For those who already received their U50P, is there black text under the red Professional? I can't tell from the pics if it's blacked-out text or just a reflection off the crystal.


The depth rating is in black directly under “professional” and “made in Germany” in is black by the 6 o’clock marker.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## WatchDialOrange

I Just found my Favorite NATO and its Rubber from Bonetto Cinturin for my Sinn U50! Fit is perfect and its very comfortable. Perfect all around strap.


----------



## Kirkawall

WatchDialOrange said:


> I Just found my Favorite NATO and its Rubber from Bonetto Cinturin for my Sinn U50! Fit is perfect and its very comfortable. Perfect all around strap.
> 
> View attachment 16765594


Very nice -- do you have a model # for that one?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Kirkawall said:


> Very nice -- do you have a model # for that one?


Yes I got it at Holbens on sale -*Bonetto Cinturini 328 Red Rubber NATO Style Watch Strap*


----------



## burdy

@Hoppyjr you are killing me. Love the strap choices.


----------



## Laxman10100

isgrb said:


> Mine arrived today as well, looks fantastic but unfortunately the movement isn’t working. WB is sending me a label to ship it off to RGM for repair.
> 
> Pretty bummed but I’m guessing something got knocked loose during transit.
> 
> And yes, I do know how to wind it properly with the crown on the left side (just getting ahead of those types of comments/questions).
> 
> Like others have commented though, I’m incredibly impressed with how it looks and wears. I can already tell it’s going to be a favorite (when i get it back at least)


I hate to send this reply... But when I had first gotten my U50-T at launch, it was damaged during shipping as well... Unfortunately, it seemed that RGM used my piece as one to train someone new to watch maintenance on and they got the dial and the underside of the crystal covered in noticeable specs of dust. So, while they did resolve the problem, they also dirtied up the visible inside of the watch a bit...

But also, I had another Sinn piece that was damaged from a slight ceiling collapse on me during work... This was the Limited Edition Sinn 144 60th Anniversary Model, PVD and open case back (600 pieces worldwide). I was fine, however, the chronograph function was not. When I sent this piece into RGM for repair, they did an excellent job on fixing the problem. They didn't create any dirt/dust accumulation on the dial or crystal. They did, however, leave some noticeable fingerprints on a few parts of the movement that you can see through the open case back. 

So based on this, I'm thinking that the repair quality may depend on who specifically from RGM repairs your piece. But the quality of repair could also potentially rely on the quantity available/rarity of the piece that you are shipping to them for repair.

So long story short, be sure that when you write up the form to RGM describing the problem, you emphasize the rarity of the piece and make sure that they understand how much it means to you. Hopefully that will cause them to treat it better in the repair process.

So, best of luck with the repair! I'm banging my head into walls whenever I see pictures here of people wearing these pieces for the same reason as @Gebbeth , haha. I didn't pull the trigger when all of them were available for purchase. =(


----------



## Waser

A real shame these were only available in the US and not for UK/European based Sinn aficionados :-(

Would have loved to have gotten a hold of one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Waser said:


> A real shame these were only available in the US and not for UK/European based Sinn aficionados :-(
> 
> Would have loved to have gotten a hold of one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There have been limited editions of other models outside the USA too. I wouldn’t be surprised if Sinn did a similar LE in Europe or Asia at some point.


----------



## Waser

Hoppyjr said:


> There have been limited editions of other models outside the USA too. I wouldn’t be surprised if Sinn did a similar LE in Europe or Asia at some point.


Yeah. Unfortunately none of the U1 limited releases were anywhere near as good as the U1P. 

Everything is perfect about the U50P. 

We need a Uk/European lobby group to pressure Sinn into making some for these regions lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

Waser said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately none of the U1 limited releases were anywhere near as good as the U1P.
> 
> Everything is perfect about the U50P.
> 
> We need a Uk/European lobby group to pressure Sinn into making some for these regions lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd back this..


----------



## burdy

berserkkw said:


> I'd back this..


If you burn your customers by turning LE releases into regular releases, well, you won't have customers left to sell to.


----------



## Chocodove

I do agree with the “perfect” aspect (other than the bracelet, for me).


----------



## Hoppyjr

Dear Sinn, 

Please give us some clasps with on-the-fly adjustability. 

Sincerely, 

Sinn Owners


----------



## Chocodove

Hoppyjr said:


> Dear Sinn,
> 
> Please give us some clasps with on-the-fly adjustability.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sinn Owners


Darn right, Hop.


----------



## Waser

burdy said:


> If you burn your customers by turning LE releases into regular releases, well, you won't have customers left to sell to.


Offering 150 units to the European market would hardly dilute anything. It certainly shouldn’t affect the US market. 

All it would do is offer a great watch to more fans in a different region. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb

Laxman10100 said:


> I hate to send this reply... But when I had first gotten my U50-T at launch, it was damaged during shipping as well... Unfortunately, it seemed that RGM used my piece as one to train someone new to watch maintenance on and they got the dial and the underside of the crystal covered in noticeable specs of dust. So, while they did resolve the problem, they also dirtied up the visible inside of the watch a bit...
> 
> But also, I had another Sinn piece that was damaged from a slight ceiling collapse on me during work... This was the Limited Edition Sinn 144 60th Anniversary Model, PVD and open case back (600 pieces worldwide). I was fine, however, the chronograph function was not. When I sent this piece into RGM for repair, they did an excellent job on fixing the problem. They didn't create any dirt/dust accumulation on the dial or crystal. They did, however, leave some noticeable fingerprints on a few parts of the movement that you can see through the open case back.
> 
> So based on this, I'm thinking that the repair quality may depend on who specifically from RGM repairs your piece. But the quality of repair could also potentially rely on the quantity available/rarity of the piece that you are shipping to them for repair.
> 
> So long story short, be sure that when you write up the form to RGM describing the problem, you emphasize the rarity of the piece and make sure that they understand how much it means to you. Hopefully that will cause them to treat it better in the repair process.
> 
> So, best of luck with the repair! I'm banging my head into walls whenever I see pictures here of people wearing these pieces for the same reason as @Gebbeth , haha. I didn't pull the trigger when all of them were available for purchase. =(


Thanks for this advice, man. The fact that they have to crack open a brand new watch doesn’t make me feel warm and fuzzy but I don’t really have a choice unfortunately. Will definitely inspect the watch closely when it comes back but I’m not going to let the experience affect my feelings about the watch itself. It’s too cool a piece….


----------



## SimFixr11

elkapitanig said:


> Mine is an early grad present so I can’t open it until like march of next year. It’s going to be a tough nine months or so. 🤮


I just read a post here stating that his watch arrived with a dead movement. Most likely rare, but you might want to reconsider that idea.


----------



## Mauric

Waser said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately none of the U1 limited releases were anywhere near as good as the U1P.
> 
> Everything is perfect about the U50P.
> 
> We need a Uk/European lobby group to pressure Sinn into making some for these regions lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The U50P is far from perfect, but it's better than the U50.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Mauric said:


> The U50P is far from perfect, but it's better than the U50.


Eh, that's subjective. I'm a fan of the U50P, but if offered one in exchange for my standard U50, I wouldn't trade. I was in early enough to buy a U50P and passed. I prefer the design choices on the U50, and there are no performance advantages held by the U50P. Lots of happy owners of both!


----------



## Mauric

flyingpicasso said:


> Eh, that's subjective. I'm a fan of the U50P, but if offered one in exchange for my standard U50, I wouldn't trade. I was in early enough to buy a U50P and passed. I prefer the design choices on the U50, and there are no performance advantages held by the U50P. Lots of happy owners of both!


I would happily change my U50 for the U50P. Then I would change the bezel. Perhaps, I would like better the original crown position. For sure I like better the red color on the dial and I'm not sure about the crystal. But there is one thing that makes the U50P far superior to my eyes and it's the lack of the date window.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Received my U50 pro today. It’s my only Sinn, as I sold my ezm1.1 a couple years ago because it was just to big for me. This u50 fits better for sure. It’s also my largest watch at 41mm.










I’m considering purchasing the rubber strap with tegimented buckle, but wow, $360. So they come with a standard or compact buckle, both priced the same. My wrist is small at 160mm’s. What do you think would be the better choice? Amy I loony for looking at the strap?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

thewatchidiot said:


> Received my U50 pro today. It’s my only Sinn, as I sold my ezm1.1 a couple years ago because it was just to big for me. This u50 fits better for sure. It’s also my largest watch at 41mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m considering purchasing the rubber strap with tegimented buckle, but wow, $360. So they come with a standard or compact buckle, both priced the same. My wrist is small at 160mm’s. What do you think would be the better choice? Amy I loony for looking at the strap?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have both strap and bracelet for my Sinn U1 and U2. Love both. Expensive, but I like them. Others may feel differently.


----------



## Hoppyjr

thewatchidiot said:


> Received my U50 pro today. It’s my only Sinn, as I sold my ezm1.1 a couple years ago because it was just to big for me. This u50 fits better for sure. It’s also my largest watch at 41mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m considering purchasing the rubber strap with tegimented buckle, but wow, $360. So they come with a standard or compact buckle, both priced the same. My wrist is small at 160mm’s. What do you think would be the better choice? Amy I loony for looking at the strap?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with having both. With a small wrist I’d think the compact buckle is the winner.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

thewatchidiot said:


> I’m considering purchasing the rubber strap with tegimented buckle, but wow, $360. So they come with a standard or compact buckle, both priced the same. My wrist is small at 160mm’s. What do you think would be the better choice? Amy I loony for looking at the strap?


Congrats on the new acquisition! I used to have a U50 tegimented with both the standard bracelet and the Sinn silicon strap. The strap was definitely a comfortable one. Pricey, but I think you get what you pay for (integrated look, matching buckle, etc). Give WatchBuys a call if you have sizing questions. On my 7.25” wrist the larger buckle worked great for me. Good luck!


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Love the dome on this 










and when it comes to complaining about the regional limited release, tell me about it! I’d give my first born for a 356 isetan!


----------



## burdy

thewatchidiot said:


> Received my U50 pro today. It’s my only Sinn, as I sold my ezm1.1 a couple years ago because it was just to big for me. This u50 fits better for sure. It’s also my largest watch at 41mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m considering purchasing the rubber strap with tegimented buckle, but wow, $360. So they come with a standard or compact buckle, both priced the same. My wrist is small at 160mm’s. What do you think would be the better choice? Amy I loony for looking at the strap?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm gonna help you out. You likely won't like the sinn rubber anyway due to your wrist size. Curved end rubber straps need larger wrists or else they just act like an extended lug to lug measurement. I would plop down 60-70$ or so instead and find you a FKM rubber straight end strap. It will be incredibly comfortable while still feeling substantial and won't pick up lint. It will also hang straight down from the lugs and look/fit much better on your smaller wrists.


----------



## burdy

Mauric said:


> The U50P is far from perfect, but it's better than the U50.


It's veeeeery close.

Drilled lugs-check
No date-check
Durable case-check
Good lume-check
High water resistance-check
Highly legible-check
Looks good with multiple strap options/colors-check
Wearable size-check
I've got to get real picky to find a flaw. I would prefer a less busy yet fully lumed bezel and a longer power reserve, but man... That's about it.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Perfection?
Take the U50 P and add the U50S BS bezel


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Geheim_Sinn said:


> Perfection?
> Take the U50 P and add the U50S BS bezel
> View attachment 16770413


I didn’t follow the U50S BS release in depth. What’s different about that bezel? It looks very similar to the one on the U50P…


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I didn’t follow the U50S BS release in depth. What’s different about that bezel? It looks very similar to the one on the U50P…


the U50s bs has grey minute markers after 15. Just a more subdued look.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Geheim_Sinn said:


> the U50s bs has grey minute markers after 15. Just a more subdued look.


Oh that is nice! So subtle. But once you see it… Thanks!


----------



## burdy

I am thinking more like this @Geheim_Sinn : No hashes between the 5 minutes except the first 15 minutes, and only minute hashes there, no half-minute hashes:
This would be my preferred layout.


----------



## Mauric

burdy said:


> It's veeeeery close.
> 
> Drilled lugs-check
> No date-check
> Durable case-check
> Good lume-check
> High water resistance-check
> Highly legible-check
> Looks good with multiple strap options/colors-check
> Wearable size-check
> I've got to get real picky to find a flaw. I would prefer a less busy yet fully lumed bezel and a longer power reserve, but man... That's about it.


I love the U50 and the U50P. I like better the U50P because the absence of the date. It looks more beautiful.

But the U50 and the U50P would be even better with:

-A better movement with increased antimagnetism.

-Better clasp with micro adjustment on the fly.

-A bracelet made with submarine steel.

And also I have some considerations that might not be for everyone such as:

-More depth in the dial, not necessarily applied markers (brushed or white), but something like the Pelagos would do the trick very well and at the same time would increase the lume.

-A second time zone, but completely hidden if it's not in use.

-For many this point could be sacrilegious, but I would happily buy a second bezel with a brushed ceramic bezel insert. Maybe filled with lume...


----------



## burdy

Mauric said:


> I love the U50 and the U50P. I like better the U50P because the absence of the date. It looks more beautiful.
> 
> But the U50 and the U50P would be even better with:
> 
> -A better movement with increased antimagnetism.
> 
> -Better clasp with micro adjustment on the fly.
> 
> -A bracelet made with submarine steel.
> 
> And also I have some considerations that might not be for everyone such as:
> 
> -More depth in the dial, not necessarily applied or markers (brushed or white), but something like the Pelagos would do the trick very well and at the same time would increase the lume.
> 
> -A second time zone, but completely hidden if it's not in use.
> 
> -For many this point could be sacrilegious, but I would happily buy a second bezel with a brushed ceramic bezel insert. Maybe filled with lume...


I am sure you are correct about the bracelet, I just hate bracelets so they come off immediately. I thought the sub steel case does a good job of protecting the movement from magnetism, no?
As for hidden second time zone...its already there with the bezel. If west of home, turn bezel number of hours difference to right hand side of noon. If east of home, turn it to left hand side of noon. Bezel is now the new time zone.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

burdy said:


> I am thinking more like this @Geheim_Sinn : No hashes between the 5 minutes except the first 15 minutes, and only minute hashes there, no half-minute hashes:
> This would be my preferred layout.
> 
> View attachment 16770592


ohhh that looks good!


----------



## Kirkawall

Geheim_Sinn said:


> the U50s bs has grey minute markers after 15. Just a more subdued look.


That might be an interesting mod down the road, if Sinn makes those bezels available.


----------



## Batchelor22

#11 has arrived!


----------



## jgdill

Geheim_Sinn said:


> Perfection?
> Take the U50 P and add the U50S BS bezel
> View attachment 16770413


I've got both coming in....maybe I'll try that.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

I have a U50-T SDR that I love. I was seriously tempted by the Pro, but I ultimately decided to stick with what I have. Will I eventually regret that decision? Maybe. Congrats to everyone who snagged one, though! They look phenomenal. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Kirkawall

Mine is on its way!

Naturally, just as we head back home to the UK, so it may be a while before I meet it. Still, excited.


----------



## drmdwebb

Still waiting on shipping info on BOTH the U50B and the U50P.


----------



## Econoline

#49 - Just received the payment/shipment email.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jgdill

drmdwebb said:


> Still waiting on shipping info on BOTH the U50B and the U50P.


Yep, me too...


----------



## Mauric

For those who have the U50 and U50P, do you find any reflection differences between the two?


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## burdy

Hoppyjr said:


>


Is there a watch that is more "tool?"
I don't think so.
I keep checking my inbox and you are the reason!


----------



## Hoppyjr

burdy said:


> Is there a watch that is more "tool?"
> I don't think so.
> I keep checking my inbox and you are the reason!


It’s really close to perfection.


----------



## Chocodove

Pic from yesterday. I actually finally switched to something else today after almost a week 24/7.


----------



## drmdwebb

Chocodove said:


> Pic from yesterday. I actually finally switched to something else today after almost a week 24/7.


Looks good on the black Nato. Still <jealous>. No shipping info yet.


----------



## Dan.B

#51 has arrived. It is excellent!


----------



## phillyforager

Anyone looking to sell theirs?


----------



## snash7

phillyforager said:


> Anyone looking to sell theirs?


Not mine but someone listed one on ebay tonight for over 5K....


----------



## phillyforager

snash7 said:


> Not mine but someone listed one on ebay tonight for over 5K....


Saw that - pretty sure he’s not going get his asking price for it.


----------



## berserkkw

Dan.B said:


> #51 has arrived. It is excellent!
> 
> View attachment 16776777


Where's that strap from?


----------



## burdy

Dan.B said:


> #51 has arrived. It is excellent!
> 
> View attachment 16776777


I think its confirmed, this thing is a strap monster. I never thought it would work so well with so many different options. I want to see if it can pull of Miami Blue...I think it can.


----------



## Gebbeth

Chocodove said:


> I’m sure some people will flip theirs eventually.











Sinn U50 Professional Dive Watch *Limited Edition* *RARE* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sinn U50 Professional Dive Watch *Limited Edition* *RARE* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Speak of the devil.


----------



## Dan.B

berserkkw said:


> Where's that strap from?


I made it.



burdy said:


> I think its confirmed, this thing is a strap monster. I never thought it would work so well with so many different options. I want to see if it can pull of Miami Blue...I think it can.


Its a total strap monster. I could see it on Miami Blue, I bet it will wear lots of colors well.


----------



## Mauric

Dan.B said:


> I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a total strap monster. I could see it on Miami Blue, I bet it will wear lots of colors well.


What material did you use?


----------



## Dan.B

Mauric said:


> What material did you use?


Material is a stonewashed black cotton/poly blend canvas. Its an older strap I made a few years ago and its faded pretty heavily. Better with age!


----------



## drmdwebb

Gebbeth said:


> Sinn U50 Professional Dive Watch *Limited Edition* *RARE* | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sinn U50 Professional Dive Watch *Limited Edition* *RARE* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak of the devil.


All I can say is GLWS.


----------



## drmdwebb

I've determined that neither one of my U50s (Blue or Professional) is going to come. The Watchbuys website says "shipping through the winter." While I was hoping at least one would come by a dive trip late in September, it could be much longer. And Rob on chat tells me that there are "quite a few" deposits for the blue one before mine (I thought I put in my deposit almost immediately, but I must have delayed longer than I thought.)

Trying. To. Be. Patient.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

drmdwebb said:


> I've determined that neither one of my U50s (Blue or Professional) is going to come. The Watchbuys website says "shipping through the winter." While I was hoping at least one would come by a dive trip late in September, it could be much longer. And Rob on chat tells me that there are "quite a few" deposits for the blue one before mine (I thought I put in my deposit almost immediately, but I must have delayed longer than I thought.)
> 
> Trying. To. Be. Patient.


what number pro did you pick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

govdubspeedgo said:


> what number pro did you pick?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm number 150. Can't remember for sure. It doesn't really matter, as they are shipping in random order.


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## brianmazanec

Still has not left my wrist since I got it.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moser

Great watch and great value. Very happy with it thus far. My # is in the 30s.


----------



## monsters

Too cheap for the OEM sinn rubber. Been wearing mine on Barton


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## burdy

monsters said:


> Too cheap for the OEM sinn rubber. Been wearing mine on Barton
> View attachment 16780018


I have a lot of those and like them but would not wear them in hard use around water. Watch looks good, even on white.


----------



## CGSshorty

I’m like a proud papa seeing all these happy new owners.


----------



## Reaper11C

Still anxiously awaiting #136 !!!!!! Does anyone know the way in which they are releasing them? Random or by who ordered first or by serial. My apologies if this was asked and answered.


----------



## elkapitanig

Reaper11C said:


> Still anxiously awaiting #136 !!!!!! Does anyone know the way in which they are releasing them? Random or by who ordered first or by serial. My apologies if this was asked and answered.


Random


----------



## govdubspeedgo

elkapitanig said:


> Random


random but i don’t think any above 100 have arrived yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper11C

Oh ok good. Don’t wanna miss that email! Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Kirkawall

Mine is here!

...but I'm not. Hoping to be reunited later this week.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

govdubspeedgo said:


> random but i don’t think any above 100 have arrived yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is #70 and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

phillyforager said:


> Saw that - pretty sure he’s not going get his asking price for it.


I could see maybe getting $4k, but $5,500? Wow.


----------



## Batchelor22

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I could see maybe getting $4k, but $5,500? Wow.


Not to justify anyone’s pricing, but if in Canada like me, had to pay another $800 in duties, customs charges and taxes direct to FedEx. Some of us will have paid more than the $3300 to receive ours.


----------



## Kirkawall

Batchelor22 said:


> Not to justify anyone’s pricing, but if in Canada like me, had to pay another $800 in duties, customs charges and taxes direct to FedEx. Some of us will have paid more than the $3300 to receive ours.


Yep. Here it is comfortably in BB58 on bracelet territory.


----------



## snash7

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I could see maybe getting $4k, but $5,500? Wow.


There was a U1 Pro listed on Chrono24 last week by a German seller for about $5700, now the U1 is showing as sold in my saved search folder.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

snash7 said:


> There was a U1 Pro listed on Chrono24 last week by a German seller for about $5700, now the U1 is showing as sold in my saved search folder.


What on earth.


----------



## snash7

TimeJumper1970 said:


> What on earth.


Asking prices are deleted from the listing when sold on Chrono24






Sinn U1 | Chrono24.com


Sinn U1 on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## TimeJumper1970

snash7 said:


> Asking prices are deleted from the listing when sold on Chrono24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn U1 | Chrono24.com
> 
> 
> Sinn U1 on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.com


The seller was able to offload it for $5,700 (we assume) and it's pre-owned with some scuffs on the bracelet clasp? That's substantial.


----------



## drmdwebb

No news on the U50P, but my U50Blue is on the way. Excited I am.


----------



## Moser

In its natural environment. Diving in Hawaii.


----------



## jgdill

drmdwebb said:


> No news on the U50P, but my U50Blue is on the way. Excited I am.


I'm waiting on both too....hopefully one or the other is coming soon!


----------



## nervexpro55

#61 U50P on Isofrane in anthracite.


----------



## drmdwebb

I know this doesn't really belong here, but in the spirit of "be patient, it will eventually arrive," here's my U50 S Blue that I ordered months ago. It's finally here and I love it! It will displace my U1Blue, which will go on the chopping block. Hopefully the U50 Pro I have on order will follow closely.


----------



## coelacanth

For your entertainment with 3-5 feet vis.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CgaLONkjj1J/


----------



## drmdwebb

coelacanth said:


> For your entertainment with 3-5 feet vis.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CgaLONkjj1J/


Thanks for posting. Looks great.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Just joined the Sinn family


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just joined the Sinn family
> View attachment 16792796


In very dramatic fashion, I might add. Congratulations!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just joined the Sinn family
> View attachment 16792796


In very dramatic fashion, I might add. Congratulations!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Finally got the follow-up email from Watchbuys for the remaining amount. #8X inbound for early next week.


----------



## Nav11

Just got the email as well…#73 incoming Monday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Just got the email, as well. Too bad I'm headed out of town and won't get the watch until the middle of the month. Probably a good thing since I might stare at it on my wrist instead of looking at the road while I'm driving.


----------



## Econoline

Econoline said:


> #49 - Just received the payment/shipment email.


It just arrived after a multi-day delay through USPS.

Don't forget we have a $66 credit at WB, might apply it towards a Sinn strap. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Still loving mine. New strap on today.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just joined the Sinn family
> View attachment 16792796


That watch is sick. I know it doesn't get much love, I guess people think the pearl should be on a women's watch but I love it.


----------



## Moser

Maui, Black Sand Beach


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

TimeJumper1970 said:


> In very dramatic fashion, I might add. Congratulations!


Thanks. I am very happy with this lovely U50 as my first Sinn. 
Cheers, 
Wah


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

burdy said:


> That watch is sick. I know it doesn't get much love, I guess people think the pearl should be on a women's watch but I love it.


Thanks. The blue pearl dial does match with the dark metal case perfectly. The uneven reflection of the blue dial appears a kind of mystery in the sea. I can't help watching it in every few seconds.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

I wonder if the guy selling on eBay sold his elsewhere. I don't see the listing anymore, and it doesn't show up in sold/completed items.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Moser said:


> Maui, Black Sand Beach
> 
> View attachment 16794706


Now, that's an epic shot of an epic watch.


----------



## Chocodove

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I wonder if the guy selling on eBay sold his elsewhere. I don't see the listing anymore, and it doesn't show up in sold/completed items.


I was watching it and he sent an offer out for $4100. Quite a discount off asking.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Chocodove said:


> I was watching it and he sent an offer out for $4100. Quite a discount off asking.


That's not much of a take after ebay fees.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Just received my U50 and the case dimensions make this watch so wearable. Time to get the bracelet sized up.


----------



## sless711

Fresh out of the box and onto the wrist. This tool really hits. Perfect contrast and symmetry and the right amount of dial text and red accents. Can’t wait to take it diving soon!


----------



## Johannes72

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Not I said the fly. My U50P will be my first-ever U50.


Likewise!!!


----------



## Scott_DC

Yin and yang.


----------



## McGnuf

Econoline said:


> It just arrived after a multi-day delay through USPS.
> 
> Don't forget we have a $66 credit at WB, might apply it towards a Sinn strap.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Sorry but can someone please elaborate? What is this $66 credit?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

McGnuf said:


> Sorry but can someone please elaborate? What is this $66 credit?


I think he’s talking about the rewards program from watchbuys, every purchase gets you so many points that can be used for future purchases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekwanok

govdubspeedgo said:


> I think he’s talking about the rewards program from watchbuys, every purchase gets you so many points that can be used for future purchases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: removed my erroneous post about expiration of points


----------



## ekwanok

I'm abstaining from a long post about the U50 Pro, but I'll cheat to the extent of making one observation. The larger red Sinn wordmark balances the "U50" text very well, and this is more apparent in person than in photos. @CGSshorty and Sinn did a great job with the design.


----------



## coelacanth

ekwanok said:


> I believe points must be used within 10 days of the shipping date of the order that earns them.


From WB site:
"WatchPoint Rewards are available for use 10 days after the order on which they were earned has shipped."


----------



## sless711

Believe points expire three years from purchase date 



coelacanth said:


> From WB site:
> "WatchPoint Rewards are available for use 10 days after the order on which they were earned has shipped."


----------



## Econoline

govdubspeedgo said:


> I think he’s talking about the rewards program from watchbuys, every purchase gets you so many points that can be used for future purchases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this. I should have elaborated.
Just spent mine towards red silicone strap purchase. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

I order SDR bezel ( black) in order to change my bezel on mu U50. The definition of the product on the invoice is like the following. I am confused about the U2 S there.. 









Since I am not sure if it fits myU50 I asked for the confirmation but no reply yet. 
Anyone has any experience about changing the sdr bezel ? or anyone ordered ?


----------



## flyingpicasso

coelacanth said:


> From WB site:
> "WatchPoint Rewards are available for use 10 days after the order on which they were earned has shipped."


I think that is a waiting period before you are allowed to use the points. The FAQ on their site also says:

7. How long do I have to use my WatchPoint Rewards?
WatchPoint Rewards expire three years after posting to your account.

My account still shows my points available for use months after my purchase.


----------



## coelacanth

Guess I wasn’t clear. That’s what I was trying to point out (points become available after 10 days, not expiring in 10 days) on the comment above by ekwanok.


----------



## deanyoungson

Hi all. 

Congratulations on obtaining the U50 Pro to those of you that weren't late to the party! I am in the market to purchase one, do we have anybody here selling theirs yet?

Thanks. D


----------



## TimeJumper1970

deanyoungson said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Congratulations on obtaining the U50 Pro to those of you that weren't late to the party! I am in the market to purchase one, do we have anybody here selling theirs yet?
> 
> Thanks. D


I will evaluate once mine arrives next week. You can PM me.


----------



## Scott_DC

Strap versatility...







The minimal red on dial and hands is a big help for strap choice. Haveston gray canvas.


----------



## burdy

Scott_DC said:


> Strap versatility...
> View attachment 16816442
> The minimal red on dial and hands is a big help for strap choice. Haveston gray canvas.


I'm going to be honest, the more pictures I see of this watch, I can't help but wonder if the day it arrives I sell everything else I own. I know it sounds crazy but I've done it before for about 8 years until the Pelagos pulled me back in to the hobby. The only thing that would keep from doing it is I own a couple you can't really buy again. Heck, this will be another one of those.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

It’s been quiet on the orders coming in front, seemed like a batch was coming in at least every other Friday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPeck

govdubspeedgo said:


> It’s been quiet on the orders coming in front, seemed like a batch was coming in at least every other Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I’m #88 and it seemed like others in the ballpark were getting shipped but it’s been radio silence from WB so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Double


----------



## Scott_DC

Scott_DC said:


> Strap versatility...
> View attachment 16816442
> The minimal red on dial and hands is a big help for strap choice. Haveston gray canvas.


Tan canvas today


----------



## Mauric

nervexpro55 said:


> #61 U50P on Isofrane in anthracite.
> View attachment 16789526


I would like to try the Isofrane with the U50. Still I haven't decided yet wich color I'm gonna buy. What is your experience with isofrane? Do you have also the silicon strap from Sinn?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mauric said:


> I would like to try the Isofrane with the U50. Still I haven't decided yet wich color I'm gonna buy. What is your experience with isofrane? Do you have also the silicon strap from Sinn?


The Isofrane is pretty much a perfect match for a Sinn. If you order one new, specify the black buckle for best match to the watch. Most come with a brushed steel buckle.


----------



## Mauric

Hoppyjr said:


> The Isofrane is pretty much a perfect match for a Sinn. If you order one new, specify the black buckle for best match to the watch. Most come with a brushed steel buckle.


If it's posible for you, could you show me a photo of the buckle next to the case, please?

I saw that there is also the option of another buckle that is bead blasted, I guess that one could be also good match.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mauric said:


> If it's posible for you, could you show me a photo of the buckle next to the case, please?
> 
> I saw that there is also the option of another buckle that is bead blasted, I guess that one could be also good match.


I don’t currently have one, but have owned more than I can count. 

The brushed buckle is bright, as expected. 

The bead blasted one matches the non-tegimented cases very well. I find it lighter and not my favorite match for the tegimented cases, which have a titanium appearance. 

The black buckle is the best option for a tegimented Sinn. 

Also, I don’t believe the bead blasted buckle is available on the 20mm strap, so black is again the choice.


----------



## Mauric

Hoppyjr said:


> I don’t currently have one, but have owned more than I can count.
> 
> The brushed buckle is bright, as expected.
> 
> The bead blasted one matches the non-tegimented cases very well. I find it lighter and not my favorite match for the tegimented cases, which have a titanium appearance.
> 
> The black buckle is the best option for a tegimented Sinn.
> 
> Also, I don’t believe the bead blasted buckle is available on the 20mm strap, so black is again the choice.



You're right, that option in 20 mm is not available.

Thanks for the recommendation, I will get the buckle RC DLC.

Here is my watch with the Sinn strap. I think it's good, but I'm looking for a better rubber strap if there is such a thing.


----------



## Mauric

ekwanok said:


> I'm abstaining from a long post about the U50 Pro, but I'll cheat to the extent of making one observation. The larger red Sinn wordmark balances the "U50" text very well, and this is more apparent in person than in photos. @CGSshorty and Sinn did a great job with the design.


Please, elaborate more. All info will be always appreciated.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mauric said:


> You're right, that option in 20 mm is not available.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, I will get the buckle RC DLC.
> 
> Here is my watch with the Sinn strap. I think it's good, but I'm looking for a better rubber strap if there is such a thing.
> 
> View attachment 16821362


Additional options: 

The Hirsch Pure rubber strap. While it comes with a polished buckle, you can order a matte black buckle directly from Hirsch. It would be a more basic strap, but very high quality. Is more CD affordable too. 

Marathon now makes a rubber strap “system” that includes two different length buckle side pieces, providing better fit for both large and small wrists. It’s more expensive but is now available with a black buckle.

Here are photos of my Hirsch Pure with black buckle, on my Sinn EZM.


----------



## Willbrink

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Big news, gents. The Sinn U50 Professional just dropped on WatchBuys.


Does not do anything for me. I much prefer the look of the standard U50 I have. Not a fan of black watches personally.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Willbrink said:


> Does not do anything for me. I much prefer the look of the standard U50 I have. Not a fan of black watches personally.


I’ll bet you also tell your wife that her butt looks big in those jeans.

Seriously, you felt it necessary….in a thread where owners and fans are sharing their enjoyment of this model, to drop in and share that little nugget?


----------



## Willbrink

Hoppyjr said:


> I’ll bet you also tell your wife that her butt looks big in those jeans.
> 
> Seriously, you felt it necessary….in a thread where owners and fans are sharing their enjoyment of this model, to drop in and share that little nugget?


 I didn't know this was a fan boy only thread where those who prefer the original could voice that opinion too. That should have no impact on ..."owners and fans are sharing their enjoyment of this model."


----------



## ekwanok

Exchanges like the previous are unfortunate. "I like it" and "I don't like it" are conversation-enders: _de gustibus non est disputandum._ So far as I'm concerned critical comments are welcome, but they should include an argument that isn't limited to taste.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Willbrink said:


> I didn't know this was a fan boy only thread where those who prefer the original could voice that opinion too. That should have no impact on ..."owners and fans are sharing their enjoyment of this model."


It’s not my forum, but even a little reading in this thread would give you a sense of what’s going on. Just because you can doesn’t mean you should, much like me wearing a Speedo.


----------



## Willbrink

Hoppyjr said:


> It’s not my forum, but even a little reading in this thread would give you a sense of what’s going on. Just because you can doesn’t mean you should, much like me wearing a Speedo.


My bad my opinion did not fall in the group think. Some how, I'm sure those who own one will continue to enjoy their watch.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

We all like what we like. And we cheer on those who differ from us. Wear what you love.


----------



## Mauric

Sometimes i feel that the U50 and all the variants aren't good looking watches. But that kind of ugliness will not stop me from appreciating the true nature of these watches, the real beauty...

All in all I love all the U50, some more than others and my favorite among them is the U50P.

We seriously need an oficial thread for the U50 family of watches.

Meanwhile, this might not be the place, but here is my U50 Tegimented.


----------



## burdy

Willbrink said:


> Does not do anything for me. I much prefer the look of the standard U50 I have. Not a fan of black watches personally.


I did not like the black bezel making a two-tone appearance on the original U1 Pro. You can probably find me speaking about that on this forum years ago. Honestly, I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that it just reminded me of a Luminox at the time. Or maybe it was the fact that there are several less expensive divers that utilize the black bezel with bead blasted colored case. 

However, the watch just continued to grow on me through the years and there is a photo of a U1 Professional posted somewhere on here with the standard bezel and it just does not look right.

I think one problem with the standard bezel is that the U1 and U50 proportions are not like that of a Rolex or a Tudor. The proportions are heavy on the bezel side which makes the dial look small. When you utilize the standard bezel this further exacerbates the problem. The black bezel seems to open up the dial face and makes the perceived proportions closer to that of the classic divers on the dial and bezel. Whether this was the intent during the design of the product or not, the end result certainly in my opinion, gives the professional series a much cleaner look. 

Combine that with the color scheme being more forgivable to any number of strap colors, I think that's what makes the Professional series so special. And I don't have to screw around with a freaking date! 

Disclaimer: I owned a standard U1-T for a while and that watch is awesome with the right strap colors but ultimately proved to be a bit top heavy for the type of straps I like to wear. This will be my first U50.


----------



## CGSshorty

Hoppyjr said:


> Additional options:
> 
> The Hirsch Pure rubber strap. While it comes with a polished buckle, you can order a matte black buckle directly from Hirsch. It would be a more basic strap, but very high quality. Is more CD affordable too.
> 
> Marathon now makes a rubber strap “system” that includes two different length buckle side pieces, providing better fit for both large and small wrists. It’s more expensive but is now available with a black buckle.
> 
> Here are photos of my Hirsch Pure with black buckle, on my Sinn EZM.


It takes the Sinn buckle perfectly, too.


----------



## CGSshorty

burdy said:


> I think one problem with the standard bezel is that the U1 and U50 proportions are not like that of a Rolex or a Tudor. The proportions are heavy on the bezel side which makes the dial look small. When you utilize the standard bezel this further exacerbates the problem. The black bezel seems to open up the dial face and makes the perceived proportions closer to that of the classic divers on the dial and bezel. Whether this was the intent during the design of the product or not, the end result certainly in my opinion, gives the professional series a much cleaner look.


I wish I could say I put that much thought into it. The simple truth is I like black bezels. Always have. I owned two U1000 SDR many years ago. 
I’m glad you’ve come around and enjoy your new Pro for many years.


----------



## berserkkw

No 41 signing in!


----------



## Willbrink

burdy said:


> I did not like the black bezel making a two-tone appearance on the original U1 Pro. You can probably find me speaking about that on this forum years ago. *Honestly, I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that it just reminded me of a Luminox at the time. Or maybe it was the fact that there are several less expensive divers that utilize the black bezel with bead blasted colored case.*
> 
> However, the watch just continued to grow on me through the years and there is a photo of a U1 Professional posted somewhere on here with the standard bezel and it just does not look right.
> 
> I think one problem with the standard bezel is that the U1 and U50 proportions are not like that of a Rolex or a Tudor. The proportions are heavy on the bezel side which makes the dial look small. When you utilize the standard bezel this further exacerbates the problem. The black bezel seems to open up the dial face and makes the perceived proportions closer to that of the classic divers on the dial and bezel. Whether this was the intent during the design of the product or not, the end result certainly in my opinion, gives the professional series a much cleaner look.
> 
> Combine that with the color scheme being more forgivable to any number of strap colors, I think that's what makes the Professional series so special. And I don't have to screw around with a freaking date!
> 
> Disclaimer: I owned a standard U1-T for a while and that watch is awesome with the right strap colors but ultimately proved to be a bit top heavy for the type of straps I like to wear. This will be my first U50.


Good info, thanx. The bolded resonated too, hadn't thought of that. In general, all black watches never did it for me.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

berserkkw said:


> No 41 signing in!
> 
> View attachment 16824162


You beat me to it! Congrats!


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P's first concert









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

burdy said:


> I did not like the black bezel making a two-tone appearance on the original U1 Pro. You can probably find me speaking about that on this forum years ago. Honestly, I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that it just reminded me of a Luminox at the time. Or maybe it was the fact that there are several less expensive divers that utilize the black bezel with bead blasted colored case.
> 
> However, the watch just continued to grow on me through the years and there is a photo of a U1 Professional posted somewhere on here with the standard bezel and it just does not look right.
> 
> I think one problem with the standard bezel is that the U1 and U50 proportions are not like that of a Rolex or a Tudor. The proportions are heavy on the bezel side which makes the dial look small. When you utilize the standard bezel this further exacerbates the problem. The black bezel seems to open up the dial face and makes the perceived proportions closer to that of the classic divers on the dial and bezel. Whether this was the intent during the design of the product or not, the end result certainly in my opinion, gives the professional series a much cleaner look.
> 
> Combine that with the color scheme being more forgivable to any number of strap colors, I think that's what makes the Professional series so special. And I don't have to screw around with a freaking date!
> 
> Disclaimer: I owned a standard U1-T for a while and that watch is awesome with the right strap colors but ultimately proved to be a bit top heavy for the type of straps I like to wear. This will be my first U50.


I thought about the bezel/dial ratio before and my conclusion was the same, the perception of the dial could be extended with a black bezel, however, I think this can be achieved only with a bezel insert, either aluminum or matte ceramic.

It's too much metal as it is.

In any case, as I said before, the bezel is something that can be changed very easily.


----------



## brianmazanec

Liking the new Zuludiver Strap. What do you think?
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Another one just showed up on eBay here.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Priced where that one is he just breaks even after selling fees.


----------



## deanyoungson

Hoppyjr said:


> Priced where that one is he just breaks even after selling fees.


More interestingly it hasn't sold... I didn't manage to get one, I want one, but I'm certainly not at all willing to pay above original price for it.


----------



## vcstaff

deanyoungson said:


> More interestingly it hasn't sold... I didn't manage to get one, I want one, but I'm certainly not at all willing to pay above original price for it.


I think someone looking to cover the sales tax they paid, along with sellers fees, is fair considering only 150 of these were made. A very small premium for a buyer who missed out and really wants one.


----------



## Hoppyjr

deanyoungson said:


> More interestingly it hasn't sold... I didn't manage to get one, I want one, but I'm certainly not at all willing to pay above original price for it.


It may be worth reaching out via PM over there. 

With the popularity and limited production you will likely have trouble finding one for MSRP.


----------



## burdy

vcstaff said:


> I think someone looking to cover the sales tax they paid, along with sellers fees, is fair considering only 150 of these were made. A very small premium for a buyer who missed out and really wants one.


This. There would be no reason to sell this watch at a loss if in like new condition.


----------



## deanyoungson

vcstaff said:


> I think someone looking to cover the sales tax they paid, along with sellers fees, is fair considering only 150 of these were made. A very small premium for a buyer who missed out and really wants one.


Yes, I get it and agree to some extent. But at nearly $4K we have to remember what we are purchasing here from a movement POV at least, limited numbers or not - We are definitely into the territory of used Pelagos, Black Bay's and Omega Seamasters... Anybody paying over the RRP (me included) is really being led by the heart.


----------



## Kirkawall

deanyoungson said:


> Yes, I get it and agree to some extent. But at nearly $4K we have to remember what we are purchasing here from a movement POV at least, limited numbers or not - We are definitely into the territory of used Pelagos, Black Bay's and Omega Seamasters... Anybody paying over the RRP (me included) is really being led by the heart.


Agree, to some extent. 

But having owned too many BBs, Seamasters and the Pelagos and now the U50P, I think it’s really a two-horse race between the latter, more technical-minded watches. And since only 150 U50 Pros have been or will ever be made, that small premium makes sense IMO. If that U50P is what you want, then that’s what you’re going to have stump up for.

I really enjoyed my time with the 2018 Seamaster, but I rarely dove with it, and for me the U50P is a superior package for what I use it for. Not so pretty, and of course loses the movement race to the 8800, but it wears better, boasts far higher legibility and sturdier bezel action, and is in the ballpark accuracy wise.

The Pelagos is a different beast — still IMO the greatest pure modern diver, and I will never sell mine. But, again, the U50P is a strictly limited proposition. If you want a Pelagos, there are thousands to choose from. A U50P? Maybe 2-3 at any one time. It smarts, but there it is.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

deanyoungson said:


> More interestingly it hasn't sold... I didn't manage to get one, I want one, but I'm certainly not at all willing to pay above original price for it.


If I had missed out on mine, I would've paid a small premium for it, given its extremely limited production numbers and technical appeal.


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P visiting Cape Cod









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

Navy shell cordovan today.


----------



## drmdwebb

No shipping notices announced here recently. Hopefully another batch arrives soon--and mine is in it!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

#70 finally made it in today. I’m on the fence about keeping/selling. It is impressive.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

TimeJumper1970 said:


> #70 finally made it in today. I’m on the fence about keeping/selling. It is impressive.
> 
> View attachment 16832543
> 
> View attachment 16832542
> 
> View attachment 16832544


Looks great…. Why are you thinking of selling it??


----------



## Econoline

TimeJumper1970 said:


> #70 finally made it in today. I’m on the fence about keeping/selling. It is impressive.


Perhaps try it on a strap before you decide. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Econoline said:


> Perhaps try it on a strap before you decide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Put it on a grey Zulu strap I pulled off my Raven Trekker. Not too shabby.


----------



## berserkkw

How's time keeping on everyone's Pro? Mines running a but fast around +12~13 spd


----------



## TimeJumper1970

It really is a strap monster.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimeJumper1970 said:


> It really is a strap monster.
> View attachment 16833508


Looks even better on nato or Zulu with black hardware. 

It’s a great watch to wear on nylon or rubber straps.


----------



## Scott_DC

berserkkw said:


> How's time keeping on everyone's Pro? Mines running a but fast around +12~13 spd


Similar. +10spd based on both experience and the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app.


----------



## Chocodove

berserkkw said:


> How's time keeping on everyone's Pro? Mines running a but fast around +12~13 spd


Steady +5 since new.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Chocodove said:


> Steady +5 since new.


About the same here.


----------



## berserkkw

Scott_DC said:


> Similar. +10spd based on both experience and the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app.


Taking into account my original U50, I'm hoping it slows down after a month of wear


----------



## Mauric

berserkkw said:


> Taking into account my original U50, I'm hoping it slows down after a month of wear


Same here. My U50 was 9 seconds faster per day when new, it was by far my most inaccurate watch by the time, but two months the story is completely different, probably 2 or 3 seconds faster per week.


----------



## brianmazanec

Mine is about -2 s/d

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Man hurry up with the orders. These pics are killing me.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Scott_DC said:


> Similar. +10spd based on both experience and the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app.


How long do you guys run your accuracy tests for?


----------



## berserkkw

TimeJumper1970 said:


> How long do you guys run your accuracy tests for?


I just check every day versus the first time I set it.. don't have a timegrapher..


----------



## TimeJumper1970

I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:


I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0. 
Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it. 
I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox. 
Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Scott_DC

TimeJumper1970 said:


> How long do you guys run your accuracy tests for?


I set the watch using time.gov and check it a day or two or three later when I remember. I also use the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app which works off the microphone in my Samsung phone -- it's great + free.


----------



## Mauric

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
> The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
> It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0.
> Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
> After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it.
> I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox.
> Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 16835816


Sinn box looks very cheap. They need to upgrade that aspect.


----------



## coelacanth

After a hike up to Upper Yosemite Falls. More pics and my thoughts can be found here: Login • Instagram


----------



## Mauric

Scott_DC said:


> I set the watch using time.gov and check it a day or two or three later when I remember. I also use the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app which works off the microphone in my Samsung phone -- it's great + free.


Me too, I use time.gov to check the accuracy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
> The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
> It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0.
> Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
> After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it.
> I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox.
> Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 16835816


Not looking to pick this apart, but one either likes the watch or they don’t. 

The boxes are what Sinn uses for everything. 

I don’t care if someone mistakes my U50 Pro for a Luminox or any other watch - I didn’t buy it to impress anyone, I bought it because I like it. 

If you’re looking to impress others or have a fancy box, you’ll easily be able to sell yours and move to something else.


----------



## sless711

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
> The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
> It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0.
> Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
> After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it.
> I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox.
> Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 16835816


Great photo! Other than maybe the color way I don't get the Luminox reference. Most Luminox have Arabic numerals for indices and a date window. If the watch fits well, keeps good time and most importantly sparks a smile when I wear it that is generally enough for me. I'm hoping Sinn release a 40mm no date UX next!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Scott_DC said:


> Similar. +10spd based on both experience and the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app.


That's interesting, mine is running +11 sec a day. Ours are all running similarly fast.


----------



## burdy

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
> The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
> It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0.
> Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
> After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it.
> I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox.
> Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 16835816


It's good to see all your complaints are subjective. In fact your complaints make me like the watch even more.


----------



## duc

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone else's experience has been with the U50P, but here are my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed by the rather low-rent inner and outer boxes. I didn't expect a Zebrawood box, but they can do better.
> The U50P didn't blow me away with its looks. It's def very tool... good and bad.
> It felt a bit on the small side, and I only have 7-inch wrists, but I'm 6'0.
> Wear comfort is excellent. It doesn't dig into my wrist anywhere.
> After two days of wear on the strap and bracelet, it's starting to grow on me quite nicely. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it.
> I'm trying to justify the $3.6k spend (incl. tax) for a watch that most folks will mistake for a Luminox.
> Running an accuracy test today. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 16835816


I'm kind of confused by your first two posts (one day before this one), which seem positive. Comparing any Sinn to a Luminox is a stretch, no matter how you want to spin it. Bottom line thought I'm having is this: Will you mention all these "negatives" when you sell yours? It's rhetorical, so no need to answer.

I don't know how I will bond with mine when it arrives. If I don't, it'll just be visceral and someone else will have a chance at it. For now, I can't wait for it to arrive, in part because of the pictures you've posted.


----------



## burdy

sless711 said:


> I'm hoping Sinn release a 40mm no date UX next!


While we are dreaming I'd like it with a Bulova 262 khz quartz installed so we can get that sweep, 10 o'clock crown and no oil so it never has to go back to Germany.


----------



## monsters

On velcro today


----------



## TimeJumper1970

duc said:


> I'm kind of confused by your first two posts (one day before this one), which seem positive. Comparing any Sinn to a Luminox is a stretch, no matter how you want to spin it. Bottom line thought I'm having is this: Will you mention all these "negatives" when you sell yours? It's rhetorical, so no need to answer.
> 
> I don't know how I will bond with mine when it arrives. If I don't, it'll just be visceral and someone else will have a chance at it. For now, I can't wait for it to arrive, in part because of the pictures you've posted.


I guess I should've given more positive notes along with the negative remarks. It by no means indicates I don't like the U50P. Contrary, actually. If I sell it, I won't post any remarks, just specs and condition. Regarding the Luminox comparison, I know it's not apples to apples. It's just a comment that the uninitiated will see the black bezel and just assume. 

Here are my positive notes:

The craftsmanship is about as good as I've seen anywhere, even better than some premium brands. Tolerances are amazing.
Bezel action is perfect. Not too notchy but with plenty of feel. Reminds me of a BMW manual transmission.
The more I wear it, the more I appreciate what Sinn and Chris have done.
I love the slightly domed crystal that doesn't impede visibility and adds character to this German timepiece.
They nailed the colorway with the minimal red contrasts.
Although the tegimented bracelet's clasp has been much maligned, I find it to be quite good. 
The lume is exactly what it needs to be. Consistent all night long and not overly bright.
My wife thinks most of my watches look the same. She actually loves this one, and she's an architect. Win!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

monsters said:


> On velcro today
> 
> View attachment 16837626


What kind of strap is that? Love it!


----------



## monsters

TimeJumper1970 said:


> What kind of strap is that? Love it!


Formex velcro that comes with their field watches. Super comfy. It’s a knockoff of the Apple Watch Sport loop - previously described by a hodinkee editor as (paraphrasing) “sweatpants for your wrist”


----------



## TimeJumper1970

ParkinNJ said:


> That's interesting, mine is running +11 sec a day. Ours are all running similarly fast.


This is the first watch I've timed, and it's running +17.4 SPD. That does not seem very good. Should I be concerned?


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Today's shot from the bathroom floor at work. Truly glamorous.


----------



## drmdwebb

Re: the timing of the U50 Pros that have been reported here. In a nutshell, I think it’s very poor for those that have reported. I recently received a new U50 Blue and it’s timing is +0.5 spd averaged over six positions on the timegrapher, and the largest delta was 6 seconds. I wore it for 10 days and it gained 3 seconds as worn. 

If my U50 comes with poor timekeeping, you can bet I will be opening it up and regulating it. Being off by more than a few seconds per day is unacceptable in my mind.


----------



## ParkinNJ

TimeJumper1970 said:


> This is the first watch I've timed, and it's running +17.4 SPD. That does not seem very good. Should I be concerned?


Honestly, when you're +/- double-digit seconds a day, that's not good at this price point. I've heard from other U50 owners that the movement may 'settle-down' after a few weeks of wear but as first impressions go, I wasn't too impressed with my U50's accuracy.


----------



## monsters

ParkinNJ said:


> Honestly, when you're +/- double-digit seconds a day, that's not good at this price point. I've heard from other U50 owners that the movement may 'settle-down' after a few weeks of wear but as first impressions go, I wasn't too impressed with my U50's accuracy.


Mine is +3 total since being wound up and worn regularly since last Friday evening (5.5 days)


----------



## Mauric

ParkinNJ said:


> Honestly, when you're +/- double-digit seconds a day, that's not good at this price point. I've heard from other U50 owners that the movement may 'settle-down' after a few weeks of wear but as first impressions go, I wasn't too impressed with my U50's accuracy.


You should comment in the next days at most next weeks. I was truly disappointed about the accuracy of my watch. I didn't want to buy the U50 because of the Sellita movment and when I received my watch I couldn't believe that it was running so fast, even more considering that my 556 is my most accurate watch after six years of continuous usage. And after few months my U50 is now super accurate.

The change should be visible after a few days of usage.


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P on Boston Harbor


----------



## Scott_DC

Mauric said:


> You should comment in the next days at most next weeks. I was truly disappointed about the accuracy of my watch. I didn't want to buy the U50 because of the Sellita movment and when I received my watch I couldn't believe that it was running so fast, even more considering that my 556 is my most accurate watch after six years of continuous usage. And after few months my U50 is now super accurate.
> 
> The change should be visible after a few days of usage.


I'm at +10spd right now. Not awesome. But, given the obvious I've overengineering that's apparent throughout the watch (I'm an engineer BTW), I'm willing to wait a couple months to see how the movement settles in.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Mauric said:


> You should comment in the next days at most next weeks. I was truly disappointed about the accuracy of my watch. I didn't want to buy the U50 because of the Sellita movment and when I received my watch I couldn't believe that it was running so fast, even more considering that my 556 is my most accurate watch after six years of continuous usage. And after few months my U50 is now super accurate.
> 
> The change should be visible after a few days of usage.


Just curious, what's the accuracy of your U50 now?


----------



## Mauric

ParkinNJ said:


> Just curious, what's the accuracy of your U50 now?


It's difficult to say, I don't have a timegrapher, but by setting the time on Monday with the atomic time as a reference, I can tell you that after one week, it should be around 3 seconds faster. Which is really good.

I didn't notice when exactly started to settle-down, but for sure it happened in the first weeks.


----------



## schluterc

On the timing I’m at about +25 seconds since Saturday morning (today is Thursday evening).


----------



## Hoppyjr

schluterc said:


> On the timing I’m at about +25 seconds since Saturday morning (today is Thursday evening).


+5 seconds per day. Within COSC standards, even though it’s not a COSC certified watch. Not bad at all.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Mauric said:


> It's difficult to say, I don't have a timegrapher, but by setting the time on Monday with the atomic time as a reference, I can tell you that after one week, it should be around 3 seconds faster. Which is really good.
> 
> I didn't notice when exactly started to settle-down, but for sure it happened in the first weeks.


Appreciate the info ... I definitely would be satisfied with that accuracy.


----------



## tdk

burdy said:


> I did not like the black bezel making a two-tone appearance on the original U1 Pro. You can probably find me speaking about that on this forum years ago. *Honestly, I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that it just reminded me of a Luminox at the time.* Or maybe it was the fact that there are several less expensive divers that utilize the black bezel with bead blasted colored case.
> 
> However, the watch just continued to grow on me through the years and there is a photo of a U1 Professional posted somewhere on here with the standard bezel and it just does not look right.
> 
> I think one problem with the standard bezel is that the U1 and U50 proportions are not like that of a Rolex or a Tudor. The proportions are heavy on the bezel side which makes the dial look small. When you utilize the standard bezel this further exacerbates the problem. The black bezel seems to open up the dial face and makes the perceived proportions closer to that of the classic divers on the dial and bezel. Whether this was the intent during the design of the product or not, the end result certainly in my opinion, gives the professional series a much cleaner look.
> 
> Combine that with the color scheme being more forgivable to any number of strap colors, I think that's what makes the Professional series so special. And I don't have to screw around with a freaking date!
> 
> Disclaimer: I owned a standard U1-T for a while and that watch is awesome with the right strap colors but ultimately proved to be a bit top heavy for the type of straps I like to wear. This will be my first U50.



The black bezel reminds me of the plastic bezel from a Tag Heuer Formula 1.


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## Reaper11C

tdk said:


> The black bezel reminds me of the plastic bezel from a Tag Heuer Formula 1.


Why? Because they are both black bezels with numbers on them. Seems silly comparing tegimented sub steel to plastic.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Two people on WUS posted their U50Ps and then withdrew them. One for $3,950 and the other for $3,590. What's up?


----------



## monsters

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Two people on WUS posted their U50Ps and then withdrew them. One for $3,950 and the other for $3,590. What's up?


I was one. Put it up when I was in a purging state of mind.

Decided to wear it for a week to give it a chance, and while still undecided…I’m quite impressed!


----------



## ParkinNJ

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Two people on WUS posted their U50Ps and then withdrew them. One for $3,950 and the other for $3,590. What's up?


😅Do I sense you're conflicted on the U50 PRO? Yeah, I did as well but mainly because a watch that I was waiting for finally got released and had to make some room in the collection. Ended up selling several other watches first so kept the U50 PRO.


----------



## Chocodove

The more I wear mine the more I love it.


----------



## coelacanth

From a Monterey dive few weeks ago.

I'll be taking my U50P to a day hike, a couple of boat dives and camping all in one weekend starting tomorrow.








(Yes, it was actually 10 past 10.)


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Chocodove said:


> The more I wear mine the more I love it.


I am finding that this is the case with me, as well.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

brianmazanec said:


> U50P on Boston Harbor
> 
> View attachment 16838853
> 
> View attachment 16838854


Awesome shots. I noticed your SOTC, which is very toolish. All three selections are superb. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## brianmazanec

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Awesome shots. I noticed your SOTC, which is very toolish. All three selections are superb. Do you have a favorite?


Right now, U50 Pro. Debating actually selling the Pelagos but probably won't. This one hasn't left my wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

brianmazanec said:


> Right now, U50 Pro. Debating actually selling the Pelagos but probably won't. This one hasn't left my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have contemplated the Pelagos for myself but it seems similar to many divers.


----------



## burdy

brianmazanec said:


> Right now, U50 Pro. Debating actually selling the Pelagos but probably won't. This one hasn't left my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


If you sell the Pelagos, that says a ton.

On another note, I've seen more watches in this thread with the bezel not at 12 o'clock than I've ever seen...means these suckers are getting used like they are supposed to.


----------



## brianmazanec

burdy said:


> If you sell the Pelagos, that says a ton.
> 
> On another note, I've seen more watches in this thread with the bezel not at 12 o'clock than I've ever seen...means these suckers are getting used like they are supposed to.


Don't get me wrong, I love the Pelagos, but despite being titanium it always feels a bit large for me and the U50 Pro just checks more of the boxes for me. Both fantastic tool watches though and I'm fortunate to have both in my small collection. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

Well-loved Horween chromexcel today.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Scott_DC said:


> Well-loved Horween chromexcel today.
> View attachment 16846890


ooh, dang that looks good.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

I don't know if I'm doing this wrong, but my timing app seems to show a bad progression. Do I need to demagnetize? I wonder if the magnet in my phone case is screwing with my U50P.


----------



## coelacanth

If those reading are correct, then probably demagnetization would be the first thing to try. You can buy demagnetizer from Amazon etc. 

Phone/case's magnets can magnetize the watch if you aren't careful. For example, putting watch on it for a while, your wrist resting on your side while the phone/case is in your pocket right next to it, etc.


----------



## Scott_DC

TimeJumper1970 said:


> ooh, dang that looks good.


I have a special technique for distressing watch straps: I put them on my wife's watch. The amount of abuse she puts on a watch strap is astonishing, and a new strap looks vintage in a couple weeks. (PS: Her watches get equally abused. "No, Honey, you can't borrow my Cartier Santos.")


----------



## coelacanth

From the dive yesterday, Crest Wall in Monterey. About 85 feet below, 50 ºF water.
The picture can be found here: Suguru H. Nishioka (@garactacle) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## TimeJumper1970

coelacanth said:


> View attachment 16847074
> 
> 
> From the dive yesterday, Crest Wall in Monterey. About 85 feet below, 50 ºF water.
> The picture can be found here: Suguru H. Nishioka (@garactacle) • Instagram photos and videos


You should sell this photo to Sinn. It's that good.


----------



## monsters

coelacanth said:


> View attachment 16847074
> 
> 
> From the dive yesterday, Crest Wall in Monterey. About 85 feet below, 50 ºF water.
> The picture can be found here: Suguru H. Nishioka (@garactacle) • Instagram photos and videos


cool picture. What strap is that?


----------



## drmdwebb

coelacanth said:


> From the dive yesterday, Crest Wall in Monterey. About 85 feet below, 50 ºF water.
> The picture can be found here: Suguru H. Nishioka (@garactacle) • Instagram photos and videos


50F???? Brrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## ekwanok

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this wrong, but my timing app seems to show a bad progression. Do I need to demagnetize? I wonder if the magnet in my phone case is screwing with my U50P.
> 
> View attachment 16847033


If those readings are even approximately correct, I would guess the hairspring is magnetized. For what it's worth, I believe @Archer (who is a watchmaker) uses the Vigor demagnetizer. It's more expensive than the ubiquitous blue box but cheaper than the Bergeon, and has worked well for me.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

ekwanok said:


> If those readings are even approximately correct, I would guess the hairspring is magnetized. For what it's worth, I believe @Archer (who is a watchmaker) uses the Vigor demagnetizer. It's more expensive than the ubiquitous blue box but cheaper than the Bergeon, and has worked well for me.


Thank you for the advice. I'm sure the Vigor is excellent, but a $390 demagnetizer is not in the cards for me. Gonna try the bargain basement blue box.


----------



## burdy

coelacanth said:


> View attachment 16847074
> 
> 
> From the dive yesterday, Crest Wall in Monterey. About 85 feet below, 50 ºF water.
> The picture can be found here: Suguru H. Nishioka (@garactacle) • Instagram photos and videos


Bro. Incredible photo.


----------



## burdy

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this wrong, but my timing app seems to show a bad progression. Do I need to demagnetize? I wonder if the magnet in my phone case is screwing with my U50P.
> 
> View attachment 16847033


This is a bit concerning. I thought the case of the U50 was supposed to do a good job of protecting against magnetism.


----------



## Hoppyjr

burdy said:


> This is a bit concerning. I thought the case of the U50 was supposed to do a good job of protecting against magnetism.


Many variables. Too soon to worry.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

burdy said:


> This is a bit concerning. I thought the case of the U50 was supposed to do a good job of protecting against magnetism.


I have all my watches around little magnets for cases and whatnot.. I’ve never had one magnetized by something like that. The only time I’ve had magnetism issues is during shipping.


----------



## coelacanth

*TimeJumper1970, burdy, *thanks guys for your kind comments.

*monsters*, the strap is "Black Ops" MN strap with Patina hardware (matches well with U50's Tegimented case) by Erika's Originals. You can find better look of the strap/hardware in my IG posts.

*drmdwebb*, 55 to 47 (haven't seen for while) ºF at depth is quite normal around here. My buddy and I dive in 8mm wetsuits. It's totally doable but gets chilly on the subsequent dives if you don't get enough sun during the surface interval.


----------



## ekwanok

burdy said:


> This is a bit concerning. I thought the case of the U50 was supposed to do a good job of protecting against magnetism.


I confess to some confusion on this point, but here's my tentative understanding. Austenitic steel resists magnetism. That is, the case itself will likely not become magnetized. But I don't think an austenitic steel case protects the movement as a soft iron movement cage does. Sinn claims the U50 conforms to DIN 8309 and is anti-magnetic to 4800 A/m. (Damasko makes the same claim for the DK30, which has a sub steel case but no inner cage.) This is the standard level of anti-magnetism seen in many modern movements. I don't know whether the sub steel is not protective of the movement, or whether the lack of dial-side protection negates the protection provided by the case. Correction or additional information from somebody more knowledgeable would be welcome.


----------



## brianmazanec

Back on the bracelet making pancakes









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

brianmazanec said:


> Back on the bracelet making pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It’s a great breakfast watch, for sure.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

U50P while icing the post-workout tendonitis flare up.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Testing the Volkswagen Arteon.


----------



## Gebbeth

ekwanok said:


> I confess to some confusion on this point, but here's my tentative understanding. Austenitic steel resists magnetism. That is, the case itself will likely not become magnetized. But I don't think an austenitic steel case protects the movement as a soft iron movement cage does. Sinn claims the U50 conforms to DIN 8309 and is anti-magnetic to 4800 A/m. (Damasko makes the same claim for the DK30, which has a sub steel case but no inner cage.) This is the standard level of anti-magnetism seen in many modern movements. I don't know whether the sub steel is not protective of the movement, or whether the lack of dial-side protection negates the protection provided by the case. Correction or additional information from somebody more knowledgeable would be welcome.


You are correct. Just because the case is non-magnetic does not mean it protects the movement from magnetism. In fact, I think you need a material that is very magnetic that surrounds the movement, so that the magnetic material, in effect, absorbs the magnetic field lines before it hits the movement. It's the Faraday Cage concept. The soft iron cores that are in some watches absorb the magnetic fields because they are very magnetic, but also released those fields once the source is removed, so the soft iron does not retain any magnetism.

To reach the 4800 level, I think you don't need a soft iron core. You just need to manufacture the movement with materials that are resistant to magnetism. With some watches that advertise their antimagnetic properties, a lot of them can claim that because the most susceptible parts of the watch are made from a-magnetic materials like silicon. Some because they have both soft iron cores and a-magnetic materials.

Below are some pictures of the soft iron core around an IWC Mark series watch (blue is the soft iron components...the yellow is the soft iron in the cutout picture.....note even the dial is made of a soft iron material).

As for Sinn, only some models have more antimagnetic properties than the standard 4800 gauss. Not sure of the U50 line.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Pelagos 58 just dropped and appears it goes head to head with the u50 pro, wonder how many will flip to get the Pelagos instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

govdubspeedgo said:


> Pelagos 58 just dropped and appears it goes head to head with the u50 pro, wonder how many will flip to get the Pelagos instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm....I am a Sinn fan. I'm not really a Tudor fan. So there is flipping for me. The aesthetic is different, and I would suspect, people who gravitate toward Sinn do not necessarily gravitate toward Tudor.

Personally, I find Tudor to be extremely derivative....a Rolex little brother. For some reason, that bugs me.

The only clearly different design in their lineup is the black ceramic Black Bay.


----------



## Kirkawall

Finally!

Mine arrived in July but we were away until recently, so just picked it up today.

Initial impressions: remarkable legibility and wearability, the former a clear upgrade (for me) over my previous U50s. Next, really like the enhanced dial depth afforded by the domed sapphire and the bezel action is noticeably firmer and more precise, as is the time-setting on this particular unit at least. As always with my U50s (and my sub-steel Damasko), a slight rotor noise is present.

In summary -- I absolutely love it. Definitely my fave of the Sinns I've owned to date, and well worth the premium over the standard model, IMO. Well done @CGSshorty and Sinn. What a beauty.


----------



## Reaper11C

these pics are torture and eye pleasure at the same time. I’m waiting like patience on a monument over here. I would have paid extra to have my watch on one of the first rounds sent from Germany 100%. I know, a pipe dream.

For current 50p owners - what’s the consensus best canvas and rubber straps for this guy?


----------



## berserkkw

Reaper11C said:


> these pics are torture and eye pleasure at the same time. I’m waiting like patience on a monument over here. I would have paid extra to have my watch on one of the first rounds sent from Germany 100%. I know, a pipe dream.
> 
> For current 50p owners - what’s the consensus best canvas and rubber straps for this guy?


Amazing as per expected.

Here worn on a Toxic Magnum (RIP) strap. Apologies for any dust/skin flakes.. recovering from being sun burnt..


----------



## brianmazanec

Gebbeth said:


> Hmm....I am a Sinn fan. I'm not really a Tudor fan. So there is flipping for me. The aesthetic is different, and I would suspect, people who gravitate toward Sinn do not necessarily gravitate toward Tudor.
> 
> Personally, I find Tudor to be extremely derivative....a Rolex little brother. For some reason, that bugs me.
> 
> The only clearly different design in their lineup is the black ceramic Black Bay.


I am eyeing the Pelagos as a replacement for my original pelagos, not the U50 Pro. But the lack of a blue version (for now) likely will hold me back. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

brianmazanec said:


> I am eyeing the Pelagos as a replacement for my original pelagos, not the U50 Pro. *But the lack of a blue version (for now) likely will hold me back.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I'm sticking with my OG Pelagos blue, but I expect the 39mm version to sell a gazillion fold.

Will start swapping straps in and out on the U50P shortly but have been impressed with it on the bracelet -- and I'm not usually a bracelet guy outside of the IWC pilots and Pelagos. This little fella works really well on the steel.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Wow, is anyone willing to pay this kind of $$$ for the U50P? Just saw this on Chrono24.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Wow, is anyone willing to pay this kind of $$$ for the U50P? Just saw this on Chrono24.


Chrono24 has become the place where sellers go to dream. I like the idea of Sinn LEs holding their value but this is a whole new level of insanity.


----------



## Gebbeth

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Wow, is anyone willing to pay this kind of $$$ for the U50P? Just saw this on Chrono24.
> View attachment 16867359


Nope, nope, nope and nope.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Gebbeth said:


> Nope, nope, nope and nope.


Maybe with better photos? Haha.


----------



## coelacanth

One more pic from my recent dive.


----------



## Kirkawall

coelacanth said:


> One more pic from my recent dive.
> View attachment 16868011


Beautiful! Taking mine out this weekend. Can't wait.

I really, really like the domed crystal on the Pro, much more than I expected. Adds some interesting depth without sacrificing straight-on legibility.


----------



## bazza.

I much prefer the standard model U50 myself


----------



## sless711

matte > sunray


----------



## Kirkawall

bazza. said:


> I much prefer the standard model U50 myself


Fair enough.

I've owned 3 versions: standard, T-SDR and the Pro, and the Pro is my hands-down favourite. More consistently legible, cleaner and more purposeful dial and a domed crystal that provides some depth and interest with a nod to the deep, deep divers of yore without sacrificing clarity. I'm a lefty, and while I did have some concerns about the crown digging into my right wrist it doesn't, at all.

The U50 is a terrific base for variants, with scope for many more -- but as a purpose-built technical diver, I kinda feel like it's reached its zenith with the Pro. JMO, of course.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

The Wolf range finally came in (at the end of our 7-month home renovation). It just goes to show that a little bit of red goes a long way.


----------



## drmdwebb

Anybody still waiting for a U50Pro get a shipping notification in the last few days? I'm still waiting ...


----------



## govdubspeedgo

still waiting as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

Yep waiting...


----------



## TimeJumper1970

jgdill said:


> Yep waiting...


So worth the wait.


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> So worth the wait.


Yep. I am absolutely loving mine. It's a very special piece.


----------



## Kirkawall

Swapped to the silicone strap -- forgot I had this but it sorta ramps up the Lord of Darkness vibe...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

drmdwebb said:


> Anybody still waiting for a U50Pro get a shipping notification in the last few days? I'm still waiting ...


----------



## berserkkw

berserkkw said:


> How's time keeping on everyone's Pro? Mines running a but fast around +12~13 spd


reporting back on this, set the watch yesterday morning, it's now running at +2 seconds..


----------



## brianmazanec

berserkkw said:


> reporting back on this, set the watch yesterday morning, it's now running at +2 seconds..


Mine was initially super accurate, about - 1-2. Now it has drifted to - 6-7 or so... Hoping it settles back down. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

brianmazanec said:


> Mine was initially super accurate, about - 1-2. Now it has drifted to - 6-7 or so... Hoping it settles back down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Mine was running crazy fast (16.7+ spd) and after demagnetizing it, the U50P is at 3.6+ spd. It's still exhibiting some magnetization via the Lepsi app, so I might try the process again today.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Anyone else having this experience with his U50 Pro? I wasn't hugely jazzed about it when I opened the box two weeks ago. It was nice, but I was not blown away. Day by day, I have slowly but surely fallen in love with this excellent timepiece.

Sure, it's def a tool watch, but it's so well made and so well designed that it just grows on you.
The bracelet is actually one of the most comfortable ones of any watch I own today.
Legibility is superb in any condition.
Lume strikes the perfect balance, not too dim and not too jarring in the middle of the night.
I'm still getting used to the crown position, but it never digs into the wrist.
Bezel action is precise but nicely dampened, too.
Domed sapphire adds the right touch of flair.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Mine was running crazy fast (16.7+ spd) and after demagnetizing it, the U50P is at 3.6+ spd. It's still exhibiting some magnetization via the Lepsi app, so I might try the process again today.


Did you de-mag yourself or have it done?

I’ve owned a couple of the cheap blue demagnetizers, but must be doing it wrong.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Hoppyjr said:


> Did you de-mag yourself or have it done?
> 
> I’ve owned a couple of the cheap blue demagnetizers, but must be doing it wrong.


I bought an Amazon el-cheapo. I did it incorrectly the first couple of times by just placing the watch on the de-magnetizer and holding the button down for 5 seconds. You have to take the watch case with the caseback down and put it on the platform of the de-magnetizer. Hold the button down and pull the watch away slowly while holding the button down. Repeat this about 3 times.


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Anyone else having this experience with his U50 Pro? I wasn't hugely jazzed about it when I opened the box two weeks ago. It was nice, but I was not blown away. Day by day, I have slowly but surely fallen in love with this excellent timepiece.
> 
> Sure, it's def a tool watch, but it's so well made and so well designed that it just grows on you.
> The bracelet is actually one of the most comfortable ones of any watch I own today.
> Legibility is superb in any condition.
> Lume strikes the perfect balance, not too dim and not too jarring in the middle of the night.
> I'm still getting used to the crown position, but it never digs into the wrist.
> Bezel action is precise but nicely dampened, too.
> Domed sapphire adds the right touch of flair.


Well said.

I'm still on my first week but It is quickly becoming a fave -- just sold on my 2020 Aqua Terra as part of a long-planned slimming down of my watch box and, while the U50 Pro and AT are very different designs with different aims, I am amazed at how quickly I've adjusted to it as a GADA watch, though it will be seeing plenty of water time this weekend.

I've owned two version of the U50 as well as various U1s, 2s and Ts. I'ver enjoyed them all, but this is the one I'd marry thus far. It's a very balanced and even charming design.


----------



## Kirkawall

Chilly but sunny morning out on the boat to the staging area


----------



## vcstaff

Kirkawall said:


> Chilly but sunny morning out on the boat to the staging area
> 
> View attachment 16874015


How do you like it on the Sinn rubber strap? That’s the way I ordered mine. Looks like a great combination.


----------



## Kirkawall

vcstaff said:


> How do you like it on the Sinn rubber strap? That’s the way I ordered mine. Looks like a great combination.


Like it a lot. I tend to swap to rubber for sailing or diving and this combo is from an older U that I found in my watch box recently but it's a very nice fit on the new clasp and is very comfortable. I have a gazillion dive straps so ordered mine on the bracelet, but expect that it will live on rubber or fabric for 90% of its life. I'm sure you'll love it.

Sun dial.










In its natural element, rock bottom, autumn greens...


----------



## deepsea03

Forget tegimented, T means Tool


----------



## Scott_DC

On a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap today.


----------



## Kirkawall

drmdwebb said:


> Re: the timing of the U50 Pros that have been reported here. In a nutshell, I think it’s very poor for those that have reported. I recently received a new U50 Blue and it’s timing is +0.5 spd averaged over six positions on the timegrapher, and the largest delta was 6 seconds. I wore it for 10 days and it gained 3 seconds as worn.
> 
> If my U50 comes with poor timekeeping, you can bet I will be opening it up and regulating it. Being off by more than a few seconds per day is unacceptable in my mind.


Mine is running well, at +1.4 over the nearly 2 weeks I've had it. In that time it has been swimming, sailing, kayaking, freediving and (modest) cliff-jumping, as well as more general everyday use and a day or so on the winder. Overall, regulation seems solid and I've observed only minimal differences in terms of positioning.

In Sinn terms, my long-lost 556i remains among the most accurate mechanicals that I've ever owned but this U50P is holding up nicely.


----------



## Scott_DC

Kirkawall said:


> Mine is running well, at +1.4 over the nearly 2 weeks I've had it. In that time it has been swimming, sailing, kayaking, freediving and (modest) cliff-jumping, as well as more general everyday use and a day or so on the winder. Overall, regulation seems solid and I've observed only minimal differences in terms of positioning.
> 
> In Sinn terms, my long-lost 556i remains among the most accurate mechanicals that I've ever owned but this U50P is holding up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 16881404


I'm +12 to 14.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Mine is running at 3.1+ spd


----------



## govdubspeedgo

mine is running… well it’s not because i didn’t get it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Yes. They are taking their sweet time. 

It's like the Mercedes mechanic said when pressed by the customer to tell him when the car would be ready: "Do you want it quickly or do you want it right?"

Fortunately, we all probably have back ups.


----------



## Kirkawall

govdubspeedgo said:


> mine is running… well it’s not because i didn’t get it yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





duc said:


> Yes. They are taking their sweet time.
> 
> It's like the Mercedes mechanic said when pressed by the customer to tell him when the car would be ready: "Do you want it quickly or do you want it right?"
> 
> Fortunately, we all probably have back ups.


Keep the faith, folks!

It is absolutely worth it.

Sinn, like the Mercedes mechanic, got this one right.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Kirkawall said:


> Keep the faith, folks!
> 
> It is absolutely worth it.
> 
> Sinn, like the Mercedes mechanic, got this one right.
> 
> View attachment 16885666


Great watch, but good lord, man, trim that arm hair!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

German buddies.


----------



## deepsea03

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## Kirkawall

deepsea03 said:


> Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


Hah! Just about to start mine, switched over to Marathon red rubber for the special occasion...


----------



## Scott_DC

Navy Isofrane


----------



## epicKr3mps

Sinn U50 Professional looks amazing and all of the pictures in this thread are appreciated! Only wish I discovered the Sinn and U50 a few months ago especially with my smaller wrist size 6.5" as I think it is a perfect match. Thanks to everyone for your posts and comments!


----------



## brianmazanec

On white









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.B

On olive drab for the weekend.


----------



## epicKr3mps

What brand olive drab strap? Looks great.


----------



## brianmazanec

New strap









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

epicKr3mps said:


> What brand olive drab strap? Looks great.


I’m 100% sure that it’s from RedRockStraps on etsy. Awesome straps.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Some charged lume with a tactical flashlight. Unwinding with bourbon and a Romeo Reserve.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Two weeks ago, my U50 Pro was running +3.5 spd. I ran it over the past day and now it's -14.1 spd. I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Two weeks ago, my U50 Pro was running +3.5 spd. I ran it over the past day and now it's -14.1 spd. I'm a bit concerned.


That's odd for sure. My experience with SW300-1/2 is that they're usually pretty stable across positions and situations. Definitely worth tracking for a few days or dusting off the ol' timeographer if you have one.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Kirkawall said:


> That's odd for sure. My experience with SW300-1/2 is that they're usually pretty stable across positions and situations. Definitely worth tracking for a few days or dusting off the ol' timeographer if you have one.


I'll keep watching it and see if it comes back after a few days. I don't want to have to buy a timeographer if I don't have to.


----------



## sless711




----------



## deepsea03

Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


----------



## Kirkawall

deepsea03 said:


> Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


Agree. 

I had an inadvertent lume-off last night as I had all three of the U50, Pelagos and MM300 on the winder to prep for a last lake dive of the season this weekend. 

By 4am the U50 was still going strong, easily keeping pace with the other two acknowledged lume royalty. Very nice.


----------



## Peter_79

Kirkawall said:


> Agree.
> 
> I had an inadvertent lume-off last night as I had all three of the U50, Pelagos and MM300 on the winder to prep for a last lake dive of the season this weekend.
> 
> By 4am the U50 was still going strong, easily keeping pace with the other two acknowledged lume royalty. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 16903831
> View attachment 16903832
> View attachment 16903833


What time did you start the lume-off?


----------



## brianmazanec

Truly awesome lume. Trying out on camo
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Might have to cover this thing up so I can get some sleep 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

deepsea03 said:


> Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


Great captures too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Roadking1102 said:


> Great captures too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Watchbuys email on new Sinns in stock. Anyone get a U50 Pro notification?

"We have just received a large number of new arrivals from Sinn, including the most requested Sinn 104, Sinn 556, and Sinn U50 models.

Many of these watches have been sold out for months, so we are pleased to let you know first about our latest arrivals."


----------



## swdivad

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Watchbuys email on new Sinns in stock. Anyone get a U50 Pro notification?
> 
> "We have just received a large number of new arrivals from Sinn, including the most requested Sinn 104, Sinn 556, and Sinn U50 models.
> 
> Many of these watches have been sold out for months, so we are pleased to let you know first about our latest arrivals."


I got no notification waiting on #133 :-(


----------



## Gebbeth

The email Watchbuys sent seems only to be about a few models that are now restocked. I didn't see anything extraordinary about the announcement. I'm not in the market for anything that they advertised as back in stock, so the news was kinda disappointing for me.


----------



## duc

Gebbeth said:


> The email Watchbuys sent seems only to be about a few models that are now restocked. I didn't see anything extraordinary about the announcement. I'm not in the market for anything that they advertised as back in stock, so the news was kinda disappointing for me.


+1 Fortunately, those of us waiting, probably have suitable back ups...


----------



## Scott_DC

U50 Pro + Isofrane + IPA + backyard = 😀


----------



## brianmazanec

Scott_DC said:


> U50 Pro + Isofrane + IPA + backyard =
> View attachment 16917665


How is it on the isofrane? Just got one for my Pelagos but wondered how it wears on a smaller watch. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

brianmazanec said:


> How is it on the isofrane? Just got one for my Pelagos but wondered how it wears on a smaller watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I like it a lot. The stiffness is just right to hold the watch in place, even if the strap is a bit loose, but I wouldn't want it to be any thicker. The overall aesthetic is perfect for this watch, but every other strap I've put it on looks great too - see my prior posts. The removal of the red on the hands and bezel makes the Pro version a true strap monster.


----------



## berserkkw

Scott_DC said:


> I like it a lot. The stiffness is just right to hold the watch in place, even if the strap is a bit loose, but I wouldn't want it to be any thicker. The overall aesthetic is perfect for this watch, but every other strap I've put it on looks great too - see my prior posts. The removal of the red on the hands and bezel makes the Pro version a true strap monster.
> View attachment 16918567
> 
> View attachment 16918568


@brianmazanec I'd like to add, I've had the OG Isofrane, ToxicNatos Magnum and Borealis Iosfrane styled strap, I prefer ToxicNatos and Borealis, their rubber are smoother and more pliable!


----------



## Kirkawall

Scott_DC said:


> I like it a lot. The stiffness is just right to hold the watch in place, even if the strap is a bit loose, but I wouldn't want it to be any thicker. The overall aesthetic is perfect for this watch, but every other strap I've put it on looks great too - see my prior posts. The removal of the red on the hands and bezel makes the Pro version a true strap monster.
> View attachment 16918567
> 
> View attachment 16918568


I have an old orange Iso kicking around from a vintage Doxa. Colour's all wrong but I'm going to chuck it on later to get a sense for how it wears. 

And you're right that pretty much everything looks good on this U50P -- rubber, silicone, leather, fabric, steel. It's up there with the Speedy as one of the great strap monsters of my now reduced collection.


----------



## Mauric

I also bought the Isofrane for the U50 and I like it, but two days ago I got the Sinn silicon strap and it's IMO much nicer than the Isofrane at least in terms of pure aesthetic. I don't know why, but when it's about bracelets and rubber, I definitely prefer the fitted lugs, but not with leather.

The Iso is nice though, but it gave me the impression that is overpriced for what it is. The Sinn is three times more expensive but in my mind I can justify the Sinn more easily than the Iso.

I really don't care if the Sinn silicone strap is a lint magnet. I use clothes softener to mitigate lint attraction. I think an anti-estatic gun would do the trick much better though.

The only think that is big con against the Sinn silicon strap is that I don't think it will age well. In my experience Sinn silicone straps get glossy with time.


----------



## Reaper11C

swdivad said:


> I got no notification waiting on #133 :-(


Same on #136 …


----------



## brianmazanec

Cub scout fishing









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Popped it on a grey pebble leather and then NATO for a glorious fall weekend...


----------



## deepsea03

Time to do some work


----------



## duc

I really wish they would release more of these...Seems like forever, even if its only been a couple of months.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

duc said:


> I really wish they would release more of these...Seems like forever, even if its only been a couple of months.


agree, think i heard if an AD doesn’t have a sinn in stock it’s a 6 month wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

duc said:


> I really wish they would release more of these...Seems like forever, even if its only been a couple of months.





govdubspeedgo said:


> agree, think i heard if an AD doesn’t have a sinn in stock it’s a 6 month wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As someone who has been on a paid-up Snoopy list since announcement day, I feel your pain...

OTOH, the U50 P is an absolutely superb watch, in design and execution. It's worth its price and the wait, IMO, but Sinn does seem to be pretty backed up these days. I've heard similar things about waiting lists from others.


----------



## Roadking1102

Still waiting on #112 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Wearing the U50P with a thrice-resoled pair of Frye work boots. Almost forgot about these suckers.


----------



## deepsea03

#28 on morning coffee duty


----------



## TimeJumper1970

deepsea03 said:


> #28 on morning coffee duty


Black dial, black coffee. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Daggit

On the off possibly, anyone interested in letting one of the U50 Professionals find a new home? If so please let me know.


----------



## duc

One listed here. The posting is a few days old, so I'm not sure if its still available. No affiliation:









FS: Sinn Limited Edition U50 Professional 99/150...


Up for sale is this beautiful Sinn U50 Professional. Purchased in August of 2022 from Watchbuys. This specific watch has a desirable number 99 out of 150. This has been worn sparingly and only shows minor surface wear on the bracelet. Price: $3250 Images: Please let me know if you have any...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## burdy

duc said:


> One listed here. The posting is a few days old, so I'm not sure if its still available. No affiliation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS: Sinn Limited Edition U50 Professional 99/150...
> 
> 
> Up for sale is this beautiful Sinn U50 Professional. Purchased in August of 2022 from Watchbuys. This specific watch has a desirable number 99 out of 150. This has been worn sparingly and only shows minor surface wear on the bracelet. Price: $3250 Images: Please let me know if you have any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


It's tempting to buy that one to have it now and sell mine when it comes in, lol.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

burdy said:


> It's tempting to buy that one to have it now and sell mine when it comes in, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


Its funny. I thought about that very thing.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

burdy said:


> It's tempting to buy that one to have it now and sell mine when it comes in, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


$3,250 is pretty good considering.


----------



## Gebbeth

I think I've seen a couple of U50 Professionals for resale. I'm guessing that it's easy for Watchmann and Sinn to be able to track the original buyer, not that they would or want to, but just saying it would be easy for them to identify.


----------



## Kirkawall

Gebbeth said:


> I think I've seen a couple of U50 Professionals for resale. I'm guessing that it's easy for Watchmann and Sinn to be able to track the original buyer, not that they would or want to, but just saying it would be easy for them to identify.


My brother's is up for sale. I love mine but he finds the U50 a bit small and is sticking with his U1SE. Taxes and duties in Canada added nearly CAD 800.00 to the landed price in our case, so flipping isn't really a moneymaker. 

I'n not sure Watchbuys or Sinn would have any interest in knowing who's selling on. I can see some faintly profitable flips years down the line maybe but we aren't in "Tiffany" OP territory here.


----------



## hl213

Anyone wanting to sell just hold onto it until I get to the states late next year 😄 I do like my u50, but the black looks so much more versatile!


----------



## Gebbeth

Kirkawall said:


> My brother's is up for sale. I love mine but he finds the U50 a bit small and is sticking with his U1SE. Taxes and duties in Canada added nearly CAD 800.00 to the landed price in our case, so flipping isn't really a moneymaker.
> 
> I'n not sure Watchbuys or Sinn would have any interest in knowing who's selling on. I can see some faintly profitable flips years down the line maybe but we aren't in "Tiffany" OP territory here.


It's not so much a flipping thing but about who get's allocated a limited edition. If it's really limited, I would assume Sinn might have an interest in making sure limited editions get to those with a high probability of keeping it.

BUT, I know this sounds silly. Sinn is not in the same situation as a Rolex, AP, Patek....so it's a moot point.


----------



## Kirkawall

Gebbeth said:


> It's not so much a flipping thing but about who get's allocated a limited edition. *If it's really limited, I would assume Sinn might have an interest in making sure limited editions get to those with a high probability of keeping it.*
> 
> BUT, I know this sounds silly. Sinn is not in the same situation as a Rolex, AP, Patek....so it's a moot point.


Fair enough.

Speaking only for a particular case, I bought mine to keep. I absolutely love it, appreciate its specific alterations over the standard model and remarkable utility for diving, and it has quickly become the watch I wear most often.

My brother bought his with the intention to keep it, but the size just doesn't work as well on his wrist as the U1SE does. He's a big dude and prefers a larger watch, especially for diving.

I think Sinn did a great job with the U50 Pro -- it's a streamlined, pared-down, pretty much hardcore dive version of a bestselling piece in their collection. My sense is that it appeals to a very niche part of their market, and it's obviously been a hit with its buyers -- that makes it a very different LE to the MOP or Blue releases and a successful LE in my view. Love to see them turn out like this.

But then I sold my OP39 white for less than what I paid for it -- so what the hell do I know?


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Kirkawall said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Speaking only for a particular case, I bought mine to keep. I absolutely love it, appreciate its specific alterations over the standard model and remarkable utility for diving, and it has quickly become the watch I wear most often.
> 
> My brother bought his with the intention to keep it, but the size just doesn't work as well on his wrist as the U1SE does. He's a big dude and prefers a larger watch, especially for diving.
> 
> I think Sinn did a great job with the U50 Pro -- it's a streamlined, pared-down, pretty much hardcore dive version of a bestselling piece in their collection. My sense is that it appeals to a very niche part of their market, and it's obviously been a hit with its buyers -- that makes it a very different LE to the MOP or Blue releases and a successful LE in my view. Love to see them turn out like this.
> 
> But then I sold my OP39 white for less than what I paid for it -- so what the hell do I know?
> 
> View attachment 16958047


It's hard to overstate how wearable the U50 Pro is. The marginal added thickness due to the domed sapphire is really negligible compared to the payoff the visual dimension it adds to the watch. As much as the stamped clasp on the tegimented bracelet gets maligned, I find it practical and pretty unobtrusive. I'm sure the clasp from the OEM silicone would look better but is probably too bulky (and probably wouldn't fit the bracelet, anyway). The h-link bracelet is perfect. It's understated but still quite handsome. I think the absence of red on the bezel and hands, as well as the removal of the date, make it more aesthetically versatile. I own about 20 watches, and I now wear the U50P about 90% of the time.


----------



## drmdwebb

Still waiting here too.


----------



## Gebbeth

TimeJumper1970 said:


> It's hard to overstate how wearable the U50 Pro is. The marginal added thickness due to the domed sapphire is really negligible compared to the payoff the visual dimension it adds to the watch. As much as the stamped clasp on the tegimented bracelet gets maligned, I find it practical and pretty unobtrusive. I'm sure the clasp from the OEM silicone would look better but is probably too bulky (and probably wouldn't fit the bracelet, anyway). The h-link bracelet is perfect. It's understated but still quite handsome. I think the absence of red on the bezel and hands, as well as the removal of the date, make it more aesthetically versatile. I own about 20 watches, and I now wear the U50P about 90% of the time.


I have a U2, and although the rubber strap is robust and well made, it's way too thick. It's really made to be used in diving, not necessarily as a daily wear strap (just my opinion).

However, I think Sinn divers and pilot watches look really good with the right NATO or MN or Nick Mankey straps, so problem solved.

I suspect the U50 Pro is the same.

The only problem I have with the tegimented bracelet is that the clasp should have a more secure, twin trigger, release rather than just the friction fit. Also, on the fly micro adjust would be cool.


----------



## drmdwebb

Gebbeth said:


> Also, on the fly micro adjust would be cool.


Hear hear! This is, IMHO, the only shortcoming of the Sinn bracelet(s). It needs microadjustments. Other than that, it's great.


----------



## Kirkawall

drmdwebb said:


> Hear hear! This is, IMHO, the only shortcoming of the Sinn bracelet(s). It needs microadjustments. Other than that, it's great.


Agree. Hopefully it's coming soonish and will be retrofittable. 

I do find the tegimented bracelets in particular to be very comfortable. Their relative steady temperature and feel on the skin remind me of titanium.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I'm also still waiting for my U50, but I have some old pictures of the U1 Pro to keep me company.

I haven't seen the new matte hands yet, but I did appreciate the gloss










Burgundy leather strap was a good match










Cool dome


















Regular bezel









Lume


----------



## duc

^^^

Looks outstanding, although I had it my mind the U1 Pro used sword hands.


----------



## Gebbeth

Kirkawall said:


> Agree. Hopefully it's coming soonish and will be retrofittable.
> 
> I do find the tegimented bracelets in particular to be very comfortable. Their relative steady temperature and feel on the skin remind me of titanium.


BTW, I think some of Sinn's new rubber straps do have an on the fly micro adjust feature for the clasps.

I would attach the link, but the Watchbuys site is down for maintenance.


----------



## Scott_DC

TimeJumper1970 said:


> It's hard to overstate how wearable the U50 Pro is. The marginal added thickness due to the domed sapphire is really negligible compared to the payoff the visual dimension it adds to the watch. As much as the stamped clasp on the tegimented bracelet gets maligned, I find it practical and pretty unobtrusive. I'm sure the clasp from the OEM silicone would look better but is probably too bulky (and probably wouldn't fit the bracelet, anyway). The h-link bracelet is perfect. It's understated but still quite handsome. I think the absence of red on the bezel and hands, as well as the removal of the date, make it more aesthetically versatile. I own about 20 watches, and I now wear the U50P about 90% of the time.


Agree on all counts, especially in regards to wearability. I'm surprised how much wrist time it's getting - including at the office.

The clasp is not high end. But, it's unobtrusive and very secure. I'd love a more sophisticated clasp, but it's kinda growing on me.


----------



## bazza.

The new butterfly clasp suits the U50 far more than the bigger one plus it has micro adjustment 
The bigger is about the same as the U50 and just looks wrong


----------



## burdy

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I'm also still waiting for my U50, but I have some old pictures of the U1 Pro to keep me company.
> 
> I haven't seen the new matte hands yet, but I did appreciate the gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy leather strap was a good match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume


That Burgandy leather is killer and I never would have thought that would work. What strap is that?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

burdy said:


> That Burgandy leather is killer and I never would have thought that would work. What strap is that?


Toshi Straps Burgundy


----------



## burdy

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I'm also still waiting for my U50, but I have some old pictures of the U1 Pro to keep me company.
> 
> I haven't seen the new matte hands yet, but I did appreciate the gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy leather strap was a good match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume


I like both bezels. Just noticed that. I think it looks good either way.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Has anyone heard any whispers about when the next shipment of U50 Pros is expected in to WatchBuys? When I ordered in May I honestly thought it would be on my wrist by now. I'm starting to lose that lovin' feeling and am hoping a little tegimented steel on the wrist will do the trick. I've learned through this process that pre-orders are not for me.  Hoping the lucky few will continue to post wrist shots so i can live vicariously through them.


----------



## Reaper11C

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Has anyone heard any whispers about when the next shipment of U50 Pros is expected in to WatchBuys? When I ordered in May I honestly thought it would be on my wrist by now. I'm starting to lose that lovin' feeling and am hoping a little tegimented steel on the wrist will do the trick. I've learned through this process that pre-orders are not for me.  Hoping the lucky few will continue to post wrist shots so i can live vicariously through them.


This. And I’m done with all pre-orders as well.


----------



## drmdwebb

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Has anyone heard any whispers about when the next shipment of U50 Pros is expected in to WatchBuys? When I ordered in May I honestly thought it would be on my wrist by now. I'm starting to lose that lovin' feeling and am hoping a little tegimented steel on the wrist will do the trick. I've learned through this process that pre-orders are not for me.  Hoping the lucky few will continue to post wrist shots so i can live vicariously through them.


Nope; patiently (????) waiting here as well. Just our luck we picked "bad" numbers that are coming late.


----------



## burdy

Patience is a virtue. And it appears also a lost art.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

burdy said:


> Patience is a virtue. And it appears also a lost art.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


If it is long enough you just kind of forget about it, My Dornbluth was 14 months from order to shipment.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

I started the day with a different watch from the U50P. I put on my Laco Squad Himalaya for about an hour and then switched back to the U50P. Hard to overstate how much I like this watch.


----------



## swdivad

I wonder what the highest serial number is shipped so far for the U50 Pro. Any ideas?


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I started the day with a different watch from the U50P. I put on my Laco Squad Himalaya for about an hour and then switched back to the U50P. Hard to overstate how much I like this watch.
> View attachment 16991119


Nice pic -- the dials on these are very well finished.

I love mine also. Popped it back on the bracelet recently and it's stayed there.


----------



## drmdwebb

swdivad said:


> I wonder what the highest serial number is shipped so far for the U50 Pro. Any ideas?


They are shipped in random order. So I'm not sure the highest (or lowest) has any meaning.


----------



## duc

If you study WBs (various pages), you ultimately wind up here:

Sinn U50 Professional Limited Edition 

Shipments will begin in June (they have started to arrive) and continue through the winter. These watches are not shipping in serial number order, but we will contact you once your specific serial number arrives in our offices. 

While I hate waiting, they did say it could take a while.

The page is here: Sinn Watches on Deposit - WatchBuys


----------



## hl213

TimeJumper1970 said:


> I started the day with a different watch from the U50P. I put on my Laco Squad Himalaya for about an hour and then switched back to the U50P. Hard to overstate how much I like this watch.
> View attachment 16991119


Is the dial the same black/finish as the regular model? Loving the grey look to that


----------



## Kirkawall

Out for a walk with my mate U on a gorgeous autumn day...


----------



## brianmazanec

Hiking Mount Weather









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

brianmazanec said:


> Hiking Mount Weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


me too










oh wait i’m still waiting for the sinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I'm also still waiting for my U50, but I have some old pictures of the U1 Pro to keep me company.
> 
> I haven't seen the new matte hands yet, but I did appreciate the gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy leather strap was a good match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume


I’m still mad about that bezel swap.


----------



## berserkkw

CGSshorty said:


> I’m still mad about that bezel swap.


I have a steel bezel for the U50.. gonna have to do that to the U50 Pro this weekend and post pics..


----------



## TimeJumper1970

CGSshorty said:


> I’m still mad about that bezel swap.


As you should be. Makes it look like a standard U50 (which is also nice, but still).


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Kirkawall

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 17001630
> 
> View attachment 17001631
> 
> View attachment 17001633
> 
> View attachment 17001634
> 
> View attachment 17001632
> 
> View attachment 17001629


Very nice indeed. The U50 Pro retains it's distinctive stripped-down perfection with the silver bezel, but I think I prefer the original. Still, nice to see it done and appreciate the pictorial diary!


----------



## Mauric

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 17001630
> 
> View attachment 17001631
> 
> View attachment 17001633
> 
> View attachment 17001634
> 
> View attachment 17001632
> 
> View attachment 17001629


This is close to perfection.

Iooks much better than the regular U50 Pro.

Those black bezels looks good only with PVD watches. IMO a black bezel insert would look great, but not these bezels that are completely black.


----------



## drmdwebb

I am still waiting for my U50 Pro.

Meanwhile, today my four-month-old U50 Blue STOPPED while I was wearing it. It felt a little funny when I put it on this morning--like the rotor was loose and clattering about.

I've sent an email to RGM asking for further instructions.

I hope nobody has similar issues with their U50 Pro.


----------



## drmdwebb

And the return instructions came back from RGM already, with this little tidbit:

"Due to an unprecedented number of incoming repairs, our repair time for warranty repairs is approximately 10-12 weeks."

It was ~8 weeks on another repair I sent in a few months ago. QC problems at Sinn??????


----------



## Mauric

drmdwebb said:


> And the return instructions came back from RGM already, with this little tidbit:
> 
> "Due to an unprecedented number of incoming repairs, our repair time for warranty repairs is approximately 10-12 weeks."
> 
> It was ~8 weeks on another repair I sent in a few months ago. QC problems at Sinn??????


I think Sinn quality has deteriorated quite a lot. 

I bought the big clasp for the silicone strap and only 1/3 of it was Tegimented.


----------



## berserkkw

drmdwebb said:


> And the return instructions came back from RGM already, with this little tidbit:
> 
> "Due to an unprecedented number of incoming repairs, our repair time for warranty repairs is approximately 10-12 weeks."
> 
> It was ~8 weeks on another repair I sent in a few months ago. QC problems at Sinn??????


I have the same U50 blue back at Sinn HQ now, movement problems as well..



Mauric said:


> I think Sinn quality has deteriorated quite a lot.
> 
> I bought the big clasp for the silicone strap and only 1/3 of it was Tegimented.


I had a feeling my original U50 case was not tegimented, although the case back and of course bezel were..


----------



## Gebbeth

Not related to the U50, but I have a U2 UTC that had a misaligned UTC hand.

I also swear that the power reserve is not as advertised as it seems to lose power in about 36 hours rather than the 56 hours or so that it's advertised to be. I'm getting nowhere near 56 hours.

So, not sure it's a quality issue or not, but I am a bit disappointed in a watch that is supposed to be tough as nails and bullet proof.


----------



## Mauric

berserkkw said:


> I have the same U50 blue back at Sinn HQ now, movement problems as well..
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling my original U50 case was not tegimented, although the case back and of course bezel were..


In my case I contacted them and asked if this was a mistake production, but they never replied. I wrote them a second message and I'm still giving them more time to reply, but it's been almost two months since my first message and two weeks from my last message. 

For me it's clear that they know that they are cheating and prefer not to answer my messages.


----------



## Beedoo

Mauric said:


> I think Sinn quality has deteriorated quite a lot.
> 
> I bought the big clasp for the silicone strap and only 1/3 of it was Tegimented.


As far as I know, the big clasp exists in 3 versions: a non-tegimented, a partly tegimented and a fully tegimented version. The partly and the fully tegimented claps differ considerably in price; hence some people seem to prefer the partly tegimented, where only the outer, most-exposed part is tegimented.

I also heard from my AD that Sinn is currently a bit a victim of its success: demand increased considerably over the last couple of years; hence they are desperately seeking new / additional watch makers for their headquarter in Frankfurt, to reduce production and service times. This shortage of watch makers may also explain some quality control issues.


----------



## Mauric

Beedoo said:


> As far as I know, the big clasp exists in 3 versions: a non-tegimented, a partly tegimented and a fully tegimented version. The partly and the fully tegimented claps differ considerably in price; hence some people seem to prefer the partly tegimented, where only the outer, most-exposed part is tegimented.
> 
> I also heard from my AD that Sinn is currently a bit a victim of its success: demand increased considerably over the last couple of years; hence they are desperately seeking new / additional watch makers for their headquarter in Frankfurt, to reduce production and service times. This shortage of watch makers may also explain some quality control issues.


Could you show me a link where I can see those clasp options? As far as I know, there are only three, non-tegimented, tegimented and tegimented-PVD. But never seen on any webpage, nor on the Sinn webpage that partially tegimented clasp.


----------



## Beedoo

Mauric said:


> Could you show me a link where I can see those clasp options? As far as I know, there are only three, non-tegimented, tegimented and tegimented-PVD. But never seen on any webpage, nor on the Sinn webpage that partially tegimented clasp.


I couldn't find it on the website or in the current price list either. But when I ordered the clasp for my U50 at the beginning of the year, my AD told me that I can choose between partly and fully tegimented. The price difference was around 70 - 80$.
However, I don't know if this option only existed for the older style of the big clasp (the one with the dive extension, without the micro adjust possibility).


----------



## Mauric

Beedoo said:


> I couldn't find it on the website or in the current price list either. But when I ordered the clasp for my U50 at the beginning of the year, my AD told me that I can choose between partly and fully tegimented. The price difference was around 70 - 80$.
> However, I don't know if this option only existed for the older style of the big clasp (the one with the dive extension, without the micro adjust possibility).


Thanks for your reply, in my case I'm referring to the big new clasp, the one with the microadjustment on the fly.

I will contact my AD to ask if this is the situation. I never imagined this could be a possibility.


----------



## Kirkawall

^^^

This thread seems like it's heading south a bit, but will leave this here -- two descriptions of the tegimented buckle from Watchbuys and Sinn:









Sinn Strap - 22 x 22 Silicone Blue Rubber - Quick Adjust Standard Tegimented Buckle - Matte Finish


Sinn Strap - 22 x 22 Silicone Blue Rubber - Quick Adjust Standard Tegimented Buckle - Matte Finish




www.watchbuys.com









__





Sinn Uhren: Modell U50 TEGIMENT






www.sinn.de





Neither specifies whether every part of the buckle is tegimented.

Back on topic -- what a watch!!!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Still not tired of this true tool watch.


----------



## Kirkawall

Out on the back lot clearing deadfall this morning with then U50 and helpful forest cat companion...


----------



## Mauric

Kirkawall said:


> ^^^
> 
> This thread seems like it's heading south a bit, but will leave this here -- two descriptions of the tegimented buckle from Watchbuys and Sinn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn Strap - 22 x 22 Silicone Blue Rubber - Quick Adjust Standard Tegimented Buckle - Matte Finish
> 
> 
> Sinn Strap - 22 x 22 Silicone Blue Rubber - Quick Adjust Standard Tegimented Buckle - Matte Finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchbuys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn Uhren: Modell U50 TEGIMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sinn.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither specifies whether every part of the buckle is tegimented.
> 
> Back on topic -- what a watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 17010191
> 
> View attachment 17010193


Where is stated that is half tegimented to say the list...?

Your example is valid to justify a case half tegimented. It's nonsense.


----------



## Kirkawall

Mauric said:


> Where is stated that is half tegimented to say the list...?
> 
> Your example is valid to justify a case half tegimented. It's nonsense.


That was my point -- it simply isn't specified, whereas the U50-T, for example, is carefully described as being fully tegimented right down to caseback and crown. 

It might be worth reaching out to Watchbuys or Classic Watches -- IME they are the most clued-up when it comes to the Sinn lineup.


----------



## Mauric

Kirkawall said:


> That was my point -- it simply isn't specified, whereas the U50-T, for example, is carefully described as being fully tegimented right down to caseback and crown.
> 
> It might be worth reaching out to Watchbuys or Classic Watches -- IME they are the most clued-up when it comes to the Sinn lineup.


I definitely will do to have more information.


----------



## johneh

Edited. Jealous of all these Pro owners and looking forward to when I can get my hands on one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Mauric said:


> I think Sinn quality has deteriorated quite a lot.
> 
> I bought the big clasp for the silicone strap and only 1/3 of it was Tegimented.


Perhaps a silly question, but how did you determine that only a portion of the clasp was Tegimented? Please let me know if I've missed a key photo or test methodology... Thanks!


----------



## Kirkawall

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but how did you determine that only a portion of the clasp was Tegimented? Please let me know if I've missed a key photo or test methodology... Thanks!


i dug out my version of the tegimented adjustable clasp a while back but haven’t had a chance to examine it closely.

Still loving the Pro — about as close to a perfect GADA as I’ve owned.


----------



## jpfrog

Kirkawall said:


> i dug out my version of the tegimented adjustable clasp a while back but haven’t examined it closely.
> 
> Still loving the Pro — about as close to a perfect GADA as I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 17015892
> 
> View attachment 17015894
> 
> View attachment 17015893


What is GADA? I’m still learning all the acronyms…🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kirkawall

jpfrog said:


> What is GADA? I’m still learning all the acronyms…🤦🏻‍♂️


*G*o *A*nywhere *D*o *A*nything

Aka, a Sinn


----------



## Mauric

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but how did you determine that only a portion of the clasp was Tegimented? Please let me know if I've missed a key photo or test methodology... Thanks!


It is not silly. The difference in the texture is huge. Anyone could detect it just by touch. Tegimented is silky-smooth while non tegimented bead blasted is kind of rough.

You don't need two have two pieces on your hand, but the difference will be dramatically increased if you have the non-tegimented and the tegimented one. Probably this difference wouldn't be so drastically noticeable in brushed or polished surfaces.

By eye I wouldn't be able to differentiate them with enough confidence although most people here can see a difference in the color. For sure, there is a difference but I wouldn't use it as a reliable method.

Also the contact points wear out completely different, this is something that is super evident if you have a clasp completely tegimented and one that is not. Two tegimented surfaces in contact wear out in a way that the surface looks more polished while a non tegimented surface in contact with a tegimente one will wear out like losing completely the finishing while the Tegimente surface will not wear out at all.


----------



## Scott_DC

Scott_DC said:


> Similar. +10spd based on both experience and the "Watch Accuracy Meter" android app.











The movement took some time to settle in, but it's running great now.


----------



## Kirkawall

Scott_DC said:


> View attachment 17017874
> 
> The movement took some time to settle in, but it's running great now.


Yeah it's an interesting case study in movements, especially since at least one watchmaker prominent on these forums is pretty definitive that "settling in" isn't a thing.

Mine has been pretty stable at around +3 - 4 spd on the winder or table with minimal positional variance, and around +1 spd on the wrist. I did run it past a circle demagger after doing some spot duty supervision in one of our MRI rooms and all was well.

No complaints here about PR or accuracy, but most of the Sinns I've owned have been pretty well-regulated.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mauric said:


> Thanks for your reply, in my case I'm referring to the big new clasp, the one with the microadjustment on the fly.
> 
> I will contact my AD to ask if this is the situation. I never imagined this could be a possibility.


Are you referring to the clasp for the rubber strap?

I don’t believe there is a micro-adjust clasp for the bracelet. 

The latter would make many Sinn owners very happy, so I’m sure it’ll never happen.


----------



## hl213

Hoppyjr said:


> Are you referring to the clasp for the rubber strap?
> 
> I don’t believe there is a micro-adjust clasp for the bracelet.
> 
> The latter would make many Sinn owners very happy, so I’m sure it’ll never happen.


Pretty sure all of my sinn bracelet clasps have microadjust..


----------



## Mauric

Hoppyjr said:


> Are you referring to the clasp for the rubber strap?
> 
> I don’t believe there is a micro-adjust clasp for the bracelet.
> 
> The latter would make many Sinn owners very happy, so I’m sure it’ll never happen.


Yes, is the one for the rubber strap although there is one guy here that has adapted this clasp for the bracelet.


----------



## Hoppyjr

hl213 said:


> Pretty sure all of my sinn bracelet clasps have microadjust..


If you are speaking of the 3-4 holes you move the spring bar between, then ok. 

I’m talking about something that offers on the fly adjustment, like Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Monta, and countless other micro brands. Sinn needs to give us their version.


----------



## deepsea03

keep hope alive, boys and girls, it is worth it


----------



## ekwanok

deepsea03 said:


> keep hope alive, boys and girls, it is worth it


If you don't mind my asking, where was the photo taken? Those buildings in the background look quite nice.


----------



## deepsea03

ekwanok said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where was the photo taken? Those buildings in the background look quite nice.


This is on the campus of Berry College in north Georgia. Beautiful campus to be sure!


----------



## sless711

morning calm


----------



## burdy

deepsea03 said:


> This is on the campus of Berry College in north Georgia. Beautiful campus to be sure!


You are 12 minutes down the road from me. Wouldn't mind seeing that watch (mine is still on order). I can bring a BB GMT Pro, a Pelagos FXD and a SBDX017 Marinemaster.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

burdy said:


> You are 12 minutes down the road from me. Wouldn't mind seeing that watch (mine is still on order). I can bring a BB GMT Pro, a Pelagos FXD and a SBDX017 Marinemaster.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer but we were there with our youngest just visiting. My youngest is a senior and starting to visit lots of schools. We live in south GA but if we make it back up that way I’ll let you know


----------



## burdy

deepsea03 said:


> Thanks for the offer but we were there with our youngest just visiting. My youngest is a senior and starting to visit lots of schools. We live in south GA but if we make it back up that way I’ll let you know


Ahh, no worries. Enjoy. I'll get mine at some point.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper11C

Who’s still thinking we are getting our U50 P’s before the 1st of the new year?


----------



## duc

Reaper11C said:


> Who’s still thinking we are getting our U50 P’s before the 1st of the new year?


I'm going with a big fat "no chance"!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

hmm well since they said delivery through winter, i can’t complain until spring of 2023 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Reaper11C said:


> Who’s still thinking we are getting our U50 P’s before the 1st of the new year?


Makes you wonder what kind of shenanigans are going on at Sinn. No deliveries for quite some time now--a month or more?


----------



## Kirkawall

drmdwebb said:


> Makes you wonder what kind of shenanigans are going on at Sinn. No deliveries for quite some time now--a month or more?


*Sinn*anigans, surely.

It's definitely a bit odd. I was one of the lucky first-batchers -- which has never happened before -- and expected that they'd roll on out from there. Dials? Domed sapphire crystals?

I have heard from a Sinn AD that there are shortages of quite a few models, especially the fully-regimented ones.

But at a certain point anticipation becomes frustration -- as I know well from my Snoppy sojourn...


----------



## Gebbeth

Sinn seems to be having a multitude of production issues. Many of their popular watches are "sold out" and need to be back ordered. Some may be a lower production priority (i.e., the 900 Diapal Flieger is on again, off again, in terms of availability....not sure if this is technical, demand driven, supply chain, all of the above).

So I'm not surprised there may be delivery delays in the U50 Prof.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Gebbeth said:


> Sinn seems to be having a multitude of production issues. Many of their popular watches are "sold out" and need to be back ordered. Some may be a lower production priority (i.e., the 900 Diapal Flieger is on again, off again, in terms of availability....not sure if this is technical, demand driven, supply chain, all of the above).
> 
> So I'm not surprised there may be delivery delays in the U50 Prof.


Seems to be a problem everywhere. People got used to being paid to stay home during COVID, so now it’s a struggle to get people who want to actually go to work everyday. 

I live outside Seattle, where some restaurants, coffee shops (even Starbucks), and fast food places are closed some normal days and have reduced hours, because they don’t have staffing. Heck, fast food jobs start at $20-25 an hour!

It’s a culture shift, which some apparently welcomed as a “great reset”. 

Sinn did put something out about not having enough watchmakers. 

I hope you get your watches soon.


----------



## Kirkawall

Picked up some Gecko straps in the sale and thought I'd throw a distressed leather onto the U50 Pro --I love this watch on the bracelet and FKM rubber, but it really does have a Speedmaster-ish ability to look good with just about anything.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Reaper11C said:


> Who’s still thinking we are getting our U50 P’s before the 1st of the new year?


Waiting for the U50 pro....


----------



## brianmazanec

Trying new blushark pajama strap, super comfy









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

Looks like there is a growing have and have nots going on with this. Cmon Sinn, crack that whip.


----------



## Hoppyjr

brianmazanec said:


> Trying new blushark pajama strap, super comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hey Brian….Strap looks good. The image of you in footie PJ’s not so much. 

🥸


----------



## deepsea03

keep hope alive, lads


----------



## brianmazanec

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

deepsea03 said:


> keep hope alive, lads


Really amazed at how good these look on leather.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

burdy said:


> Really amazed at how good these look on leather.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


Thanks, I find it pretty versatile


----------



## Kirkawall

deepsea03 said:


> keep hope alive, lads


I've been wearing mine on various Watchgecko leather straps for a few days and pretty much all of them work. Quality hide + U50 makes for a great winter combo.


----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Saw this interesting reply yesterday and took a screenshot before it was deleted...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Saw this interesting reply yesterday and took a screenshot before it was deleted...
> 
> No influence?


Probably deleted because they realized it doesn’t make sense. 

Watchbuys was pretty clear that deliveries would not be by a specific date. I understand being frustrated, I would be too, but it’ll be worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## Kirkawall

Quick pic of the U50P on distressed-ish leather. It's the fine vodka of watches. Pretty much anything goes with the Pro.


----------



## [email protected]

Kirkawall said:


> Picked up some Gecko straps in the sale and thought I'd throw a distressed leather onto the U50 Pro --I love this watch on the bracelet and FKM rubber, but it really does have a Speedmaster-ish ability to look good with just about anything.


Fantastic combo!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Take heart because the wait is worth it (easy for me to say since I received mine about three months ago). I have worn my U50 Pro about 95% of the time since it arrived. It just keeps growing on me, and I doubt I will ever part with it. I own about 20 watches, and I've never worn a watch this much. Hang in there!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

FINALLY got notified today mine is in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

govdubspeedgo said:


> FINALLY got notified today mine is in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's promising

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

govdubspeedgo said:


> FINALLY got notified today mine is in!


Not me, at least not yet.


----------



## Ptern

govdubspeedgo said:


> FINALLY got notified today mine is in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is great news 
What serial number did you request?


----------



## powasky

Just got notified about mine as well! Should be here on Monday. #113.

I'm still torn over whether I'm going to hold onto it or not. If I do move it on, it'll be for MSRP to someone who missed out (hopefully).


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Ptern said:


> That is great news
> What serial number did you request?


104 so even though everyone is saying no order, seems like an order to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Got the email this morning too # 112 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

#81, no email. 
I do have the U50B arriving tomorrow, so there's that...


----------



## drmdwebb

Maybe there is hope for me; serno 100. But nothing yet.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

powasky said:


> Just got notified about mine as well! Should be here on Monday. #113.
> 
> I'm still torn over whether I'm going to hold onto it or not. If I do move it on, it'll be for MSRP to someone who missed out (hopefully).


Don't flip it too quickly. I was not very taken with it for the first two weeks of ownership. I was almost sure I was going to let it go to someone who would truly appreciate it. After that time passed, the U50P just grew on me, and now I'm totally attached to it. It's my favorite watch, hands down.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Don't flip it too quickly. I was not very taken with it for the first two weeks of ownership. I was almost sure I was going to let it go to someone who would truly appreciate it. After that time passed, the U50P just grew on me, and now I'm totally attached to it. It's my favorite watch, hands down.


That’s going to be my take, it wait has been so long I already replaced it but now it’s finally on the way I’m going to give it a fair shake, the watch I bought in the meantime is on the market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Don't flip it too quickly. I was not very taken with it for the first two weeks of ownership. I was almost sure I was going to let it go to someone who would truly appreciate it. After that time passed, the U50P just grew on me, and now I'm totally attached to it. It's my favorite watch, hands down.


Yep. I had similar thoughts, since I'd owned two U50 variants previously and neither quite stuck.

But the U50 Pro is so legible, so wearable and so well-made that it's quickly become a staple in my shrinking collection. Mine replaced a much-loved Omega 2018 SMP Diver, and honestly I've enjoyed it much more overall, in and out of the water. Along with the Pelagos Blue and MM300, it's the final element of my working dive watch trip (well, plus the absolutely wild and astonishing Mido 1961 Deco, but that's another story).

It's remarkable what a few targeted changes can do for an already excellent design. I think the U50P is headed for classic Sinn status -- and I'd say that even if I didn't own one.

Great news that these are trickling out now -- looking forward to seeing more U50P pix in these threads!


----------



## burdy

I keep refreshing my email, but nothing.


----------



## isgrb

Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great. 










That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…

(this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


----------



## xian

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


1 of 1 U50 Amateur as it’s no longer a Pro


----------



## burdy

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


Ha! That may actually be preferred for some. I guess its confirmed, all they do is flip it 180.


----------



## Hoppyjr

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


While I’d probably prefer the 4 o’clock crown, it’s just an example of crappy workmanship at RGM. This is why I contact Sinn Germany for any needs, as I have no confidence in RGM.


----------



## Ginseng108

Wow. If it were that easy to convert any watch to an LHD. Or the other way around.


----------



## deepsea03

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


interesting


----------



## TimeJumper1970

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


Why in the world did they flip it? It's probably a serious unicorn now.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Ginseng108 said:


> Wow. If it were that easy to convert any watch to an LHD. Or the other way around.


I think it pretty much is.


----------



## duc

While I like it, I can't believe they returned your watch like that. Still, I agree with your decision to keep it as is.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

It's not going in the drink today, but the U50P is at my daughter's swim meet. At least they have red bleacher seats. Wooh.


----------



## burdy

Hoppyjr said:


> While I’d probably prefer the 4 o’clock crown, it’s just an example of crappy workmanship at RGM. This is why I contact Sinn Germany for any needs, as I have no confidence in RGM.


To be fair, that has zero to do with actual workmanship and more to do with absent mindedness or SOP's.


----------



## Hoppyjr

burdy said:


> To be fair, that has zero to do with actual workmanship and more to do with absent mindedness or SOP's.


We disagree. It’s workmanship and quality control.


----------



## duc

Perfect work that is not in accordance with specifications, still requires rework. It's a quality assurance breakdown for certain.


----------



## isgrb

I’m assuming they took it apart a few months ago and then just reassembled like they would any U50 once they got the parts they needed. I’m sure it’s the first U50 Pro they’ve seen so I can see how it happened, that said it does show a lack of attention to detail. 

I have no desire to have the watch cracked open again to fix it, not to mention the fact that I’ve been waiting for it’s return since late July so I’m just going to wear it and enjoy it. It’s running +10 seconds though in the first 24 hours which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## duc

A lot of people report fast running initially, and it settles in to a better rate over a short period of time. Either way, nice watch and I agree with you keeping it as it is.


----------



## flyingpicasso

isgrb said:


> I’m assuming they took it apart a few months ago and then just reassembled like they would any U50 once they got the parts they needed. I’m sure it’s the first U50 Pro they’ve seen so I can see how it happened, that said it does show a lack of attention to detail.
> 
> I have no desire to have the watch cracked open again to fix it, not to mention the fact that I’ve been waiting for it’s return since late July so I’m just going to wear it and enjoy it. It’s running +10 seconds though in the first 24 hours which is a bit disappointing.


Try resting it crown up at night--should slow it a few seconds per day.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## govdubspeedgo

after 6 months we finally have it on the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

govdubspeedgo said:


> after 6 months we finally have it on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge Congratulations!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

deepsea03 said:


> Huge Congratulations!


Thanks, here it’s on a nato that i’ve had for it for a few months











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Nice nato above


----------



## govdubspeedgo

it’s a hamilton nato

here is a comparison for S&G’s


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

isgrb said:


> Some of you may recall that my U50 Pro was broken right out of the box but I’m happy to report that I finally got it back from RGM this afternoon and it’s working great.
> 
> View attachment 17070298
> 
> 
> That said, eagle eye watch nerds might notice something different with mine…
> 
> (this was not done at my request but I’m not sending it back after a 4 month wait)


You know, that's just unacceptable. I tried to reach out to Sinn Germany to get servicing done on my U2, but they rejected me saying to go to Watchbuys/RGM. Things like this is what makes me nervous about any servicing with RGM.


----------



## Roadking1102

Worth the wait, very happy. # 112 in the house 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

govdubspeedgo said:


> it’s a hamilton nato
> 
> here is a comparison for S&G’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These photos are useless without a written comparison (jealousy speaking here).


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Roadking1102 said:


> Worth the wait, very happy. # 112 in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa! Congratulations on finally getting yours. If you like it this much now, just wait.


----------



## Hoppyjr

govdubspeedgo said:


> it’s a hamilton nato
> 
> here is a comparison for S&G’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A most excellent pair.


----------



## swdivad

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Saw this interesting reply yesterday and took a screenshot before it was deleted...



This is interesting... Does Sinn really not have influence over the delivery of the U50P?


----------



## Hoppyjr

swdivad said:


> This is interesting... Does Sinn really not have influence over the delivery of the U50P?


I’m sure it was deleted because it presents as untrue, but it’s actually lacking context. 

Sinn absolutely controls production and it was clear from the start there was no promised date of delivery and no guarantee of going in sequential order. 

Watchbuys absolutely controls delivery, but they can only do so after they receive the product from Sinn, the manufacturer. 

I understand that waiting is frustrating, but a little common sense answers the question.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

TimeJumper1970 said:


> These photos are useless without a written comparison (jealousy speaking here).


let’s just say the tudor is on the market and the sinn is staying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

govdubspeedgo said:


> let’s just say the tudor is on the market and the sinn is staying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense -- I really wanted to love my Ranger, since I really liked the outgoing model, but tbh I just couldn't find enough about it that was distinctive beyond the bracelet, and ended up moving it on in favour of my trusty old BB58.

Which now lives happily with...


----------



## JimmyBoots

Gebbeth said:


> You know, that's just unacceptable. I tried to reach out to Sinn Germany to get servicing done on my U2, but they rejected me saying to go to Watchbuys/RGM. Things like this is what makes me nervous about any servicing with RGM.


FYI - I talked to RGM regarding a U2 service today and they quoted me 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

On the wrist for last three days. Absolutely love it , running +2.5. No complaints here  for all who are still waiting ,she’s worth the wait. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Roadking1102 said:


> On the wrist for last three days. Absolutely love it , running +2.5. No complaints here  for all who are still waiting ,she’s worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A hearty congratulations. This might be one of the best tool watches ever created. All the right elements: size, construction, materials, wear comfort, bezel grip and action, lume, toughness, etc. Just amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimeJumper1970 said:


> A hearty congratulations. This might be one of the best tool watches ever created. All the right elements: size, construction, materials, wear comfort, bezel grip and action, lume, toughness, etc. Just amazing. Enjoy!


I completely agree! The only thing missing is a glidelock style clasp.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Hoppyjr said:


> I completely agree! The only thing missing is a glidelock style clasp.


Yes, if I ever take this diving, it could present a problem. Even an expansion clasp would be nice. Other than that, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Roadking1102

Hoppyjr said:


> I completely agree! The only thing missing is a glidelock style clasp.


There has to be a clasp hack out there somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

TimeJumper1970 said:


> A hearty congratulations. This might be one of the best tool watches ever created. All the right elements: size, construction, materials, wear comfort, bezel grip and action, lume, toughness, etc. Just amazing. Enjoy!


Let go my U1P and missed it. The size of this beauty is spot on . Pure perfection  A keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Yes, if I ever take this diving, it could present a problem. Even an expansion clasp would be nice. Other than that, I absolutely love it.


I took mine on a fun family lake dive this summer but didn't bother with the bracelet. Really appreciated the firmer bezel action I notice on the pro underwater and the superb legibility. 

Super fun experience and an absolutely ace watch.


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Roadking1102 said:


> Let go my U1P and missed it. The size of this beauty is spot on . Pure perfection  A keeper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, it was a catch and release? Noooooo.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

deepsea03 said:


> BWITW


Tool watch perfection right there. Looks great on that khaki strap.


----------



## Roadking1102

Honeymooning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Ugh, hurry up Sinn. Geesh.


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## TimeJumper1970

The Sinn U50P matches nicely with my Kershaw Launch 1 Automatic.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sless711




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Question for those that have had time with it on the silicone. Now that I finally got mine, it’s been spending time mainly on the bracelet, is the silicon with tegimented adjustable clasp worth getting to switch it up, my wrist is 7.5 so not worried about the length of the clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

govdubspeedgo said:


> Question for those that have had time with it on the silicone. Now that I finally got mine, it’s been spending time mainly on the bracelet, is the silicon with tegimented adjustable clasp worth getting to switch it up, my wrist is 7.5 so not worried about the length of the clasp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both bracelet and the silicone / adjustable clasp. I'm not really a bracelet person, but I find the tegimented version to have some of the warmth and comfort of a good Ti bracelet -- like the Pelagos, for example, although the clasp isn't of Pelagos quality.

The silicone is fitted, looks good, is well-made and quite comfortable, and clasp works as advertised. But it's a lot of $$$ for a strap and honestly for everyday wear I prefer an Isofrane or even a Marathon rubber strap, and in the winters a good NATO or leather one.

The exception is when diving, when the Sinn strap is excellent and the clasp reliable. So I tend to wear the silicone in the water and not elsewhere. If I didn't dive with the U50, I wouldn't bother with the Sinn combo. Just IMO, of course.

Here are a few pix:


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Thanks, I’m pretty picky with rubber straps and had the Isofrane before but found it too thick. The best rubber strap I’ve tried was a tropic from Oris, so comfortable and playable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swdivad

What number are we up to now in the forum for the U50P?
As for bracelets... I prefer rubber... Have just got this Artem strap with RM style buckle and it suits the EZM 3 well, I suppose it will suit the U50P very well also.


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Kirkawall said:


> I have both bracelet and the silicone / adjustable clasp. I'm not really a bracelet person, but I find the tegimented version to have some of the warmth and comfort of a good Ti bracelet -- like the Pelagos, for example, although the clasp isn't of Pelagos quality.
> 
> The silicone is fitted, looks good, is well-made and quite comfortable, and clasp works as advertised. But it's a lot of $$$ for a strap and honestly for everyday wear I prefer an Isofrane or even a Marathon rubber strap, and in the winters a good NATO or leather one.
> 
> The exception is when diving, when the Sinn strap is excellent and the clasp reliable. So I tend to wear the silicone in the water and not elsewhere. If I didn't dive with the U50, I wouldn't bother with the Sinn combo. Just IMO, of course.
> 
> Here are a few pix:
> 
> View attachment 17100052
> 
> View attachment 17100058
> 
> 
> View attachment 17100053
> 
> View attachment 17100054
> 
> View attachment 17100060
> 
> View attachment 17100062
> 
> View attachment 17100063
> 
> View attachment 17100064


That’s a really nice red strap, who makes it?


----------



## Kirkawall

OCDwatchguy said:


> That’s a really nice red strap, who makes it?


It's a Marathon, comfortable shape, very well-made with good hardware and reasonably priced at around 50.00.

The textured rubber is one of the Crafter Blue FKMs, also very well-made and comfortable.

The Marathons are excellent straps, maybe OEM'd by BC? I have a few going back years.


----------



## drmdwebb

Still waiting on #100. I guess Santa forgot about me this year.


----------



## Gebbeth

drmdwebb said:


> Still waiting on #100. I guess Santa forgot about me this year.


I think I have a closer relationship to Krampus.

I have a Sinn 900 bracelet on order that probably won't get to me until January (I placed the order last month). I have a brand new GS that was running +17 to +24 spd fast out of the box that has been with the AD/GS for 10 weeks now and have now been told it probably won't be back until early next year.

Bah, humbug.


----------



## drmdwebb

Gebbeth said:


> I think I have a closer relationship to Krampus.
> 
> I have a Sinn 900 bracelet on order that probably won't get to me until January (I placed the order last month). I have a brand new GS that was running +17 to +24 spd fast out of the box that has been with the AD/GS for 10 weeks now and have now been told it probably won't be back until early next year.
> 
> Bah, humbug.


Any my Sinn U50 Blue is still in the shop, with no sign of coming out any time soon.

We are Grinches! Or we've been Grinched.


----------



## suzerain

Have my watch, but waiting patiently for a new MN to don it with. Until then, I’ve tried to swap it onto a couple sailcloth and nato options but the bracelet is as stated above, surprisingly comfortable on the u50P. Will post a pic when Santa delivers the strap.


----------



## duc

suzerain said:


> Have my watch, but waiting patiently for a new MN to don it with. Until then, I’ve tried to swap it onto a couple sailcloth and nato options but the bracelet is as stated above, surprisingly comfortable on the u50P. Will post a pic when Santa delivers the strap.


Well, I for one would love to see some pics of that bad boy on your wrist (on the bracelet)  Those who post pics have provided vicarious enjoyment for months now, while I wait on mine to arrive, and I can't even remember the number. I do remember my number was the cutoff number of the first batch delivered...


----------



## Reaper11C

I think I was definitely on the naughty list this year b/c I’m still waiting on U50p #136! SINN!!! My love and patience for thee is being tested (jk jk). Praying to the Horological gods that the new year brings me German Precision. May I also say that the fortunate ones who got theirs look PHENOMENAL. This thing looks good with almost any strap. Loving the pics all around. **Not meant to be a complaint just talking s**t. Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Kirkawall

Happy SinnMas!


----------



## gr8sw

#19 checking in


----------



## deepsea03

not as bad as some places, but still, single digits in GA is no good


----------



## Yakswak

TimeJumper1970 said:


> The Sinn U50P matches nicely with my Kershaw Launch 1 Automatic.
> View attachment 17085238


Great shot!


----------



## deepsea03

Santa's workshop


----------



## burdy

Still waiting on #149....
Loving all the pics. Not a whisper in sight of new deliveries it seems. So strange some were delivered almost immediately after ordering.


----------



## suzerain

duc said:


> Well, I for one would love to see some pics of that bad boy on your wrist (on the bracelet)  Those who post pics have provided vicarious enjoyment for months now, while I wait on mine to arrive, and I can't even remember the number. I do remember my number was the cutoff number of the first batch delivered...


I am back with OEM bracelet by request, and new Erikasoriginals MN strap!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Deep sea fishing this morning









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

HHI









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Looking good on the stripes at the gallery…


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Just got the final payment email!


----------



## duc

+1

Promised delivery in a day or two.


----------



## drmdwebb

Me too! Number 100 (I think) finally inbound.


----------



## duc




----------



## Ptern

That's great news....still on standby mode for me. It's been so long I forgot what my serial is, #121 or #122


----------



## Kirkawall

Un


Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Just got the final payment email!





duc said:


> +1
> 
> Promised delivery in a day or two.





drmdwebb said:


> Me too! Number 100 (I think) finally inbound.


It’s happening….


----------



## Mauric

Kirkawall said:


> I have both bracelet and the silicone / adjustable clasp. I'm not really a bracelet person, but I find the tegimented version to have some of the warmth and comfort of a good Ti bracelet -- like the Pelagos, for example, although the clasp isn't of Pelagos quality.
> 
> The silicone is fitted, looks good, is well-made and quite comfortable, and clasp works as advertised. But it's a lot of $$$ for a strap and honestly for everyday wear I prefer an Isofrane or even a Marathon rubber strap, and in the winters a good NATO or leather one.
> 
> The exception is when diving, when the Sinn strap is excellent and the clasp reliable. So I tend to wear the silicone in the water and not elsewhere. If I didn't dive with the U50, I wouldn't bother with the Sinn combo. Just IMO, of course.
> 
> Here are a few pix:
> 
> View attachment 17100052
> 
> View attachment 17100058
> 
> 
> View attachment 17100053
> 
> View attachment 17100054
> 
> View attachment 17100060
> 
> View attachment 17100062
> 
> View attachment 17100063
> 
> View attachment 17100064


Beautiful photos.

I have a question for you. Did you notice if your Tegiment clasp is only Tegimented on the lid?

Mine is tegimented only on the lid but not the internal parts neither the pice at 6. In referring to the adjustable large tegimented clasp for the silicon band.


----------



## Mauric

govdubspeedgo said:


> Question for those that have had time with it on the silicone. Now that I finally got mine, it’s been spending time mainly on the bracelet, is the silicon with tegimented adjustable clasp worth getting to switch it up, my wrist is 7.5 so not worried about the length of the clasp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I have the iso and a few bonetto cinturini.

None of them is on pair with the Sinn silicon band plus the big clasp.

I got my watch with the bracelet and I love the combination, but the silicon band is super confortable and the microadjustment on the fly is very functional, I think I prefer the silicon band, however, having both I think the bracelet is a most for this watch and the silicon is a good accessory.

The only problem that I have is that at least my clasp is only tegimented on the lid, but not the internals which differs from the clasp included with the braclet that is completely tegimented.

Despite that, I strongly recommend the silicon band plus the big clasp. My wrist is 6.75 inches, flat wrist and fits perfectly well.


----------



## Kirkawall

Mauric said:


> Beautiful photos.
> 
> I have a question for you. Did you notice if your Tegiment clasp is only Tegimented on the lid?
> 
> Mine is tegimented only on the lid but not the internal parts neither the pice at 6. In referring to the adjustable large tegimented clasp for the silicon band.


Not sure, since I generally use the silicone strap only when diving, but at a glance there's no colour difference between the various parts like I'd expect to see between teg/non-teg on a Sinn.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooh, what a great shot.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Nope. 
No date.
Domed.
Weird crown position. Setting the thing left handed is just ungainly imo. 
Oh, and watchbuys touched it and they are douche bags.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Kirkawall said:


> Looking good on the stripes at the gallery…
> 
> View attachment 17134394


Totoro approves.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Nope.
> No date.
> Domed.
> Weird crown position. Setting the thing left handed is just ungainly imo.
> Oh, and watchbuys touched it and they are douche bags.



no date gives it a truly clean look
domed sapphire adds dimension and doesn't really affect legibility
visually, the 10 o'clock crown position is better than 4 (IMHO) and doesn't dig into my left wrist. Adjusting time is, admittedly, a pain. Small sacrifice.
you hate Watchbuys?


----------



## drmdwebb

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Nope.
> No date.
> Domed.
> Weird crown position. Setting the thing left handed is just ungainly imo.
> Oh, and watchbuys touched it and they are douche bags.


Tell us how you really feel; don't hold back.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

TimeJumper1970 said:


> no date gives it a truly clean look
> domed sapphire adds dimension and doesn't really affect legibility
> visually, the 10 o'clock crown position is better than 4 (IMHO) and doesn't dig into my left wrist. Adjusting time is, admittedly, a pain. Small sacrifice.
> you hate Watchbuys?


Not a fan of watches with no date. just my thing.
domes are tall and tend to ding on stuff. just my experience.
left-hand crowns dig into my wrist, just my wrist shape maybe. I've had 2 different LH models in the past. (this being at 10 likely won't do this) but setting a watch with my left hand is just weird, IMO. Like learning to ride a bike again. lol. this is the least of my complaints though.

yes, F watchbuys. I've had 2 bad experiences out of 2 with watchbuys over Sinn watches.
I won't even buy another Sinn because if it needs work in the USA, it has to go to RGM. Watch buys sent me for service work 2 times to RGM. On one, RGM took over a year to fix, under warranty, and the other one, RGM completely screwed up by letting it sit, flooded with salt water for 5 months before touching it, and then watch buys wouldn't stand behind it... the watch was a year old U1 that I took shallow swimming in the ocean and it flooded. so no, not a fan of watchbuys, RGM or Sinn for that matter.
although I do like the style, not for me.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Arrived and sized. I did have the U1 Pro in the past, so I'm not new to the style, but the U50 definitely wears better.


----------



## Mauric

TimeJumper1970 said:


> no date gives it a truly clean look
> 
> domed sapphire adds dimension and doesn't really affect legibility
> 
> visually, the 10 o'clock crown position is better than 4 (IMHO) and doesn't dig into my left wrist. Adjusting time is, admittedly, a pain. Small sacrifice.
> 
> you hate Watchbuys?


The domed sapphire in this watch is the only negative point. A double dome looks much nicer.


----------



## Mauric

Kirkawall said:


> Not sure, since I generally use the silicone strap only when diving, but at a glance there's no colour difference between the various parts like I'd expect to see between teg/non-teg on a Sinn.


And how it feels to the touch?

When I close my eyes I can feel the difference in the texture. Tegimented is very soft while non-tegimented is rugged.


----------



## Moser

In snow country.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Moser

Watches are purely subjective of course, but this watch is fantastic. I’ve owned and continue to own many watches, including high end, independent, etc. watches. This one is special even among the others.


----------



## Kirkawall

Moser said:


> Watches are purely subjective of course, but this watch is fantastic. I’ve owned and continue to own many watches, including high end, independent, etc. watches. This one is special even among the others.


Agree.

I admit to going on a bit of a watch safari during Covid, partly as a break from life on the ER wards, and brought in and shipped a number of higher-end diving pieces, including Blancpain, GO and a few others. I've kept a Bathy, an MM300, my beaten-up old Pelagos -- and this U50 P.

It isn't a perfect watch, but it's a deeply satisfying one to own and wear, in or out of the water. Not many like that in my collection over the years, at any price. Sure, small and incremental changes from the U50, and some that in isolation I don't totally love, but they amount to a very different watch IMO. It has real... charisma. And it's great to see new owners doing the fold!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Moser said:


> Watches are purely subjective of course, but this watch is fantastic. I’ve owned and continue to own many watches, including high end, independent, etc. watches. This one is special even among the others.


I don't own anything truly high-end. My priciest watch is an Omega Seamaster Railmaster Co-Axial, followed by brands like MKII, Hanhart, Damasko, Laco, and more afforadable microbrands like Unimatic, Raven, Spinnaker, RZE, Vaer, and Momentum. I used to swap out watches almost daily. Now, I wear the U50P about 90% of the time, a figure none of my other timepieces ever achieved. While it tends to run faster than I would like (+20 spd), I just can't seem to get enough of it. Aesthetically handsome, tough as nails, right-sized, comfortable, and well-built, it's been my go-to watch ever since I got it a few months ago.


----------



## MaxPeck

#88 checking in, delivery expected tomorrow! Sadly I’ve gone a bit overboard with purchases since I ordered this one so I’ll likely end up selling it right away. Feel free to DM me if anyone might be interested.


----------



## drmdwebb

TimeJumper1970 said:


> While it tends to run faster than I would like (+20 spd)


That's not right. I forget, are these supposed to be not susceptible to magnetic fields? If not, then it may be magnetized.


----------



## drmdwebb

And #100 due tomorrow! At the same time with my U50 Blue coming back from service. That one (the Blue) is going to go on the market shortly, almost assuredly


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## duc

#53 in the house!


----------



## drmdwebb

#100, reporting for duty!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congrats to those who finally received theirs!

It’s a really great watch.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

drmdwebb said:


> #100, reporting for duty!
> 
> View attachment 17140827


Super pumped for you. The wait is most definitely worth it.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

duc said:


> #53 in the house!
> 
> View attachment 17140287


NOICE!


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Just got the Crown & Buckle Chevron single pass Nato strap today. Not a perfect red color match, but it'll do.

\


----------



## deepsea03

Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats to those who finally received theirs!
> 
> It’s a really great watch.


that's a stellar combo, hoppy


----------



## gr8sw

just an awesome total package!


----------



## gt1reach

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Just got the Crown & Buckle Chevron single pass Nato strap today. Not a perfect red color match, but it'll do.
> 
> \
> View attachment 17141285


looks great!

How is the quality of the strap?


----------



## Kirkawall

gt1reach said:


> looks great!
> 
> How is the quality of the strap?


I have one of these also, and the BB58 version, though mine have been around the block. 

Quality is excellent, IME, although the hardware doesn't inspire the greatest confidence at times. Not that it needs to, but the metal is quite thin.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

gt1reach said:


> looks great!
> 
> How is the quality of the strap?


Excellent. I love Crown & Buckle's stuff. I must have twenty straps from them. Great hardware, too.


----------



## duc




----------



## drmdwebb

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.

Just looked down at my brand new U50P, which I got Friday, and have been wearing ever since. It stopped about 75 minutes ago. Undoing the crown and winding it a bit and putting the crown back in did not restart it.

The (_^_&[email protected]#$# thing is brand new, and stops within 48 hours of receipt??????

This is the EXACT SAME symptom my U50 Blue had which I sent back to RGM three months ago and just got back.

What kind of QA do they have going on at Sinn? Just slap it together and send it out, and if there's a problem, the customer will send it back to us and we'll take a closer look?

To say I am devastated and unhappy is an understatement.

Sinn has just gone down several notches in my sight.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

that sucks man, you seem to be having terrible luck with Sinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb

drmdwebb said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.
> 
> Just looked down at my brand new U50P, which I got Friday, and have been wearing ever since. It stopped about 75 minutes ago. Undoing the crown and winding it a bit and putting the crown back in did not restart it.
> 
> The (_^_&[email protected]#$# thing is brand new, and stops within 48 hours of receipt??????
> 
> This is the EXACT SAME symptom my U50 Blue had which I sent back to RGM three months ago and just got back.
> 
> What kind of QA do they have going on at Sinn? Just slap it together and send it out, and if there's a problem, the customer will send it back to us and we'll take a closer look?
> 
> To say I am devastated and unhappy is an understatement.
> 
> Sinn has just gone down several notches in my sight.


Unfortunately the same thing happened with my U50 Pro when I received it over the summer, except mine wouldn’t run at all right out of the box. 

Really sorry to hear this happened to you too, hopefully it doesn’t ruin the experience of an otherwise great watch. Took about 4 months to get back from RGM but it’s been running great since.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sorry to hear this guys, it definitely sucks!

I think Sinn should go back to ETA movements or start dropping prices and using reliable quartz movements going forward. While I haven’t experienced this problem with my Sinn pieces, I’ve not been a fan of the Selitta motors or their lack of accuracy.


----------



## drmdwebb

I waited, what, six month for this watch to be delivered and it’s basically DOA? Not pretty, for sure.


----------



## burdy

Other than the obvious fact that you shouldn't have to pay to fix a watch you just bought, I'm not so sure if I had a problem I wouldn't just send it to a reputable watchmaker instead of back to Sinn at this point. I would probably ask if they have any high accuracy ETAs laying around while I was at it.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

drmdwebb said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.
> 
> Just looked down at my brand new U50P, which I got Friday, and have been wearing ever since. It stopped about 75 minutes ago. Undoing the crown and winding it a bit and putting the crown back in did not restart it.
> 
> The (_^_&[email protected]#$# thing is brand new, and stops within 48 hours of receipt??????
> 
> This is the EXACT SAME symptom my U50 Blue had which I sent back to RGM three months ago and just got back.
> 
> What kind of QA do they have going on at Sinn? Just slap it together and send it out, and if there's a problem, the customer will send it back to us and we'll take a closer look?
> 
> To say I am devastated and unhappy is an understatement.
> 
> Sinn has just gone down several notches in my sight.


That is just brutal. 

At this point, if your U50 blue is running properly I'd be tempted to cut my losses and get a refund from WB -- although based on my experiences over the years WB are rarely keen to follow that course. 

Good luck and sorry to hear about this second misadventure. DOA watches are an absolute buzzkill. Even more so I imagine when they're long anticipated.


----------



## drmdwebb

It's a shame. It looks great on the Erika's:










Buzzkill is absolutely the right word. By the time I get it back (March or April), it will have been nearly a year since I placed the order (June of 2022).

I thought I would try it one more time. Sometimes when I pick it up, it begins to run again. So I wound it a healthy number or times and put it on my wrist. And it died again 6.5 minutes later.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

drmdwebb said:


> It's a shame. It looks great on the Erika's:
> 
> View attachment 17147377
> 
> 
> Buzzkill is absolutely the right word. By the time I get it back (March or April), it will have been nearly a year since I placed the order (June of 2022).
> 
> I thought I would try it one more time. Sometimes when I pick it up, it begins to run again. So I wound it a healthy number or times and put it on my wrist. And it died again 6.5 minutes later.


I’m in a similar boat with my EZM 1.1s. Essentially dead on arrival with broken chrono. I want a full refund. I’m going through the process now, but if I’m not offered a full refund, I’ll get my credit card company involved. I like Sinn watches, but quality control is terrible. It would have taken one push of the chrono to see something was wrong before sending it out.


----------



## Hoppyjr

You guys really should give a call over to Watchbuys and speak to Rob. If you explain the situation, he might be able to leverage there cloud with RGM or Sinn to try and help expedite things. I’ve had good experiences dealing with Rob.


----------



## Kirkawall

Hoppyjr said:


> You guys really should give a call over to Watchbuys and speak to Rob. If you explain the situation, he might be able to leverage there cloud with RGM or Sinn to try and help expedite things. I’ve had good experiences dealing with Rob.


I would second this, and add that a calm, reasonable and polite convo with Rob (and only Rob) may prove useful.

There's absolutely no way that 2 DOA watches in a row is acceptable. Especially at their present price.

It sucks to see this from Sinn, but it happens with all marques, including the higher hand. I've had a new Rolex with a duff new movement, a Blancpain whose minute hand fell off, two Breguet Type XXs in a row with broken chrono pushers and an Omega running at +27 out of the box.

All of these were sorted relatively painlessly, and they present a very small number out of the watches I've owned. Perhaps Sinn's QC is faltering as it scales up to meet demand, but they're a longstanding firm with a great reputation, and I'd expect them to see you right, and hopefully soon.

In the meantime... stripes!


----------



## gr8sw

I agree on contacting Rob @ Watchbuys for those with issues... it's very frustrating but ultimately the wait will be worth it, these are terrific... mine has gained 5 whole seconds wearing it 24/7 the past 2.5 weeks... I don't see it leaving my wrist any time soon


----------

